#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-29
<nshardy> re
<nshardy> zeitouna la slt
<nshardy> slt neo31
<Neo31> zeitouna, essaye de voir avec des gens qui ont deja resolu ce probleme, et dans le cas ou tu trouve le bout du fil on pe assister a une compilation installation configuration.. je c pa
<Neo31> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> nshardy,
 * Neo31 tjr avec ses fautes de frappes
<nshardy> oui neo31
<nshardy> zeitouna 9oltelha amess il fo utiliser kafeeine
<nshardy> mais 9atli c pa mon pb
<Neo31> zeitouna, man or women
<zeitouna> 9oltelha male moi fais attention
<Neo31> nshardy, kaffeine c pr regarder et enregistrer des chaines sat
<Neo31> sinon c pas l'objectif de zeitouna
<nshardy> fi oui g c fibeli
<nshardy> okay dsl zeitouna
<zeitouna> skynet c pour le telechargent offline
<nshardy> okauy zeitouna est ce ke tu peu decrire ton pb
<Neo31> il a deja fait nshardy
<Neo31> <zeitouna> skynet c pour le telechargent offline <<< une solution alternative a ca sur linux, tu connai ?
<zeitouna> essaies de voir les liens de dessus
<zeitouna> oui il ya une version pour windows et pour linux c sur sourceforge
<Neo31> donne le lien zeitouna
<Neo31> de sourceforge
<Neo31> si tu connai deja la version sur sourceforge pk tu lutilise pas alors
<zeitouna> http://sourceforge.net/projects/skynet/
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> telecharge et compile alors
<zeitouna> acun resultat le logiciel ne marche pas
<Neo31> impossible
<Neo31> t'as deja compiler ?
<zeitouna> ./configure
<zeitouna> sudo make install
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> c ca
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> ne9ssa
<zeitouna> make
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> t'as oublier le make
<Neo31> et ca a marcher la compilation ?
<zeitouna> nn meme probleem
<Neo31> comment pe tu juger que ca marche pas a lors si ta pa compiler !
<Neo31> tu doit le compiler d'abord
<Neo31> on pe aider a la compilation si tu pe donner les messages d'errurs lors de la compilation
<zeitouna> si j'ai fait tt ça
<zeitouna> mais pas resultat
<Neo31> t'as eux le binaire compile ou pas ?
<Neo31> si pas tu doit donnet le resultat des commandes de compilation ds un fichier texte et tu pe l'envoyer sur la mailing liste
<zeitouna> ça je comprends pa
<zeitouna> tu voir ça
<zeitouna> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=429942
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> y a pas de deb
<Neo31> tu doit compiler
<Neo31> telecharge le tar.gz
<Neo31> et fait les commande de compilation
<Neo31> ./configure
<Neo31> make
<Neo31> sudo make install
<Neo31> copie tout ce que tu as sur ton ecran ds un fichier texte et envoie le sur la mailing liste
<Neo31> (tu doit utiliser le terminal pour complier biensur)
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> zeitouna, g telecharger le tar.gz
<Neo31> tu a deja les binaire compile 7adhrine
<Neo31> tu n'as qu'a les utiliser pour ca tu doit voir un fichier skynet.ini et bien le configurer, tu doit verifier ca avec des linuxiens qu'ont deja utiliser
<zeitouna>  oui je vais voir si'il y en a ici
<Neo31> utilise le tar.gz il contien les binaires linux, le .zip contien un .exe'cutable WinBug
<Neo31> ca doit marcher surement, tu n'as qu'a savoir comment faire c tt
<zeitouna> oui mon problme c le savoir faire c sur
<Neo31> commence par l'info que je t donner
<Neo31> utiliser le tar.gz et pas le zip
<Neo31> puis un :
<Neo31> ./skynet
<Neo31> ou
<Neo31> ./xskynet
<Neo31> pour le lancer
<Neo31> et configure bien ton skynet.ini
<Neo31> a toi de voir ce kil faut mettre ds skynet.ini
<zeitouna> oui je sais je faisais ça sur windows
<nshardy> slt deni13
<nshardy> ça va
<Neo31> j'espere que tu a bien compri ce ke je racontais ( ./skynet ds un terminal c pour executer skynet )
<zeitouna> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=429942
<zeitouna> mouhammed@mouhammed-desktop:~/Bureau/openskynet$ ls openskynet-091  openskynet-091-static.tar.gz mouhammed@mouhammed-desktop:~/Bureau/openskynet$ cd openskynet-091/ mouhammed@mouhammed-desktop:~/Bureau/openskynet/openskynet-091$ ./configure bash: ./configure: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type mouhammed@mouhammed-desktop:~/Bureau/openskynet/openskynet-091$ http://forum.ubu
<zeitouna> voilla comme resultat
<zeitouna> mouhammed@mouhammed-desktop:~/Bureau/openskynet/openskynet-091$ ./xskynet_static013611.919 conf_int: cache_max_block=131072 013611.920 conf_int: cache_scan=1100 013611.920 conf_int: cache_flush=10000 013611.920 skynet 0.910 013611.920 conf_string: regex.dat=regex.dat 013611.920 conf_string: regex.txt=regex.txt 013611.920 conf_string: rules.txt=rules.txt 013611.921 conf_int: rep_timeout=20000 013611.921 conf_int: tcp_timeout=3000
<Neo31> zeitouna,
<Neo31> stp utilise un paste
<zeitouna> oui
<Neo31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<zeitouna> un paste  veut dire quoi
<Neo31> je vois que t'as deja executer le programme sur le forum
<Neo31> il te faut lire la documentation du programme
<Neo31> c ton job, tu doit faire un pe d'effort
<zeitouna> ok voila
<zeitouna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537669/
<Neo31> de ma cote t'as bien executer le programme, je v pas entrer ds sa documentation, dsl
<Neo31> c a toi de faire ou de voir qq1 qui utilise deja ce programme
<zeitouna> dsl jai commence  que hier dans ce webchat
<Neo31> nn y a pas de problemes
<zeitouna> merci commeme
<Neo31> mais c juste une histoire de programme que je connai pas
<zeitouna> oui je dois publier ça sur ML
<Neo31> si g utiliser je pourrai aider mais g jamai utiliser ces programme ni sur linux ni sur autre systemes
<Neo31> on a deja discutter le sujet sur ML, si je me rappel bien personne ne l'utilise, mais essaye encore
<Neo31> pe etre que tu aura de la chance
<zeitouna> oui merci encore
<zeitouna> BONNE NUIT A TOUS
<Neo31> pas de koi
<Neo31> bonne chance zeitouna
<zeitouna> MERCI
<Neo31> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Skynet+linux+howto&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<abouoday> السلام عليكم
<abouoday> alloooooooooooooooooooooooo
<LinuxKiller> salut à tous..
<LinuxKiller> j'éspere que vous allez bien! :-)
<nizarus> salut LinuxKiller
<nizarus> winek hal ghiba
<dhiaeddine> salam tlm
<nizarus> ahla dhiaeddine
<dhiaeddine> ahla nizarus
<dhiaeddine> :)
<nizarus> alors dhiaeddine comment ça était au SIB ?
<dhiaeddine> c'était bien
<dhiaeddine> t'as lu le feedback de kangoulya
<dhiaeddine> ?
<dhiaeddine> il parle de
<dhiaeddine> elections de membre représentatif...
<dhiaeddine> j'ai senti l'orientation vers ça
<nizarus> oui j'ai vu son mail
<dhiaeddine> mais apparement ça se concrétise vite
<dhiaeddine> c'est très bien
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, nous avons une telle structure dans notre LoCo
<nizarus> il faut juste renouveler les membres
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: je sais
<dhiaeddine> mais tu sais je crois plus à une communauté du libre
<dhiaeddine> dans la quelle il y'a des "groupes de travail"
<dhiaeddine> ubuntu, android,securité....
<dhiaeddine> je pense que comme ça c'est plus efficace
<dhiaeddine> les efforts sont factorisé au mieu
<dhiaeddine> les choses en commun se traie par tout lemonde
<dhiaeddine> les choses spécifique à un produit ou à une technologie se traite dans le groupe de travail
<dhiaeddine> l'efort volontariste communautaire necessite plusieurs personnes
<dhiaeddine> par ce que chacun ne peu donner qu'une partie de son temps/effort...
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm! :)
<dhiaeddine> salam SalahGo
<nizarus> toi tu appel ça des groupes de travail et moi je les appels des communautés :)
<dhiaeddine> lool
<dhiaeddine> oui donc comment on appelera celle qui chapote le tout
<dhiaeddine> celle du LL
<dhiaeddine> ou plus encore du libre tout court
<nizarus> comm ubuntu + comm fedora + comm android + comm mozilla + comm .... = communauté du libre en tunisie
<SalahGo> Jolie définition nizarus x)
<nizarus> ahla SalahGo
<dhiaeddine> oui mais cette communauté du libre elle doit avoir une existance
<dhiaeddine> c'est à dire des outils
<dhiaeddine> ML forums....
<dhiaeddine> pour que les choses commune s'y discute
<dhiaeddine> moi je sens qu'on tunisie
<dhiaeddine> il y'a une commm ubuntu-tn, fedora, cllfst, etqqe autres
<dhiaeddine> mais pas de contribution
<dhiaeddine> collective
<SalahGo> De quelle type de contribution?
<dhiaeddine> est ce qu'a entendu parlé de lademi journée organisé à l'eniso mercredi passé?
<dhiaeddine> SalahGo: un event collectif par exemple
<dhiaeddine> qqun de vous à t'il entendu parlé de la demi journé de l'eniso mercredi passé?
<SalahGo> Je pense que tu peux toujours proposer si tu as une idée, non? :)
<SalahGo> pas moi en tout cas
<dhiaeddine> oui je suis  en train de la discuter sommairement avec vous là
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, oui je suis d'accord que la communication entre nos communautés manque
<dhiaeddine> SalahGo: je parle pas d'un event en particuleir
<nizarus> mais pour ce sib les différents comm on bien travaillé car il y avait une seul ML pour en parler
<nizarus> et dans les autres ml chaque a assurer ça propre organisation
<nizarus> c'est comme ça que ça doit passer
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: c'est sporadique ca doit être organisé comme letravail qu'on essai de faire dans ubuntu-tn par exmple
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: une conséquence de ce travail en groupe presque inexistant dans cette demi journée il y'avait 2 conf
<dhiaeddine> une pour Microsoft
<dhiaeddine> une pour le libre
<dhiaeddine> Microsoft a ébloui les étudiants présents
<dhiaeddine> l'amphi était plein
<dhiaeddine> les présentateurs du libre n'était pas bien préparés
<dhiaeddine> il parlait sommairement du libre
<dhiaeddine> le présentateur avait même mal au girge
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, ça c'est passé où ?
<dhiaeddine> mal à la gorge meb7e7
<dhiaeddine> il a pris en max 10mn
<dhiaeddine> le Mr de Microsoft à pris +20mn
<dhiaeddine> eniso
<dhiaeddine> tu sais qui parlait du libre?
<nizarus> sousse ?
<dhiaeddine> cllfst
<dhiaeddine> oui
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, tu était au courant de cette journée à l'avance ?
<dhiaeddine> benjannet cllfst
<dhiaeddine> oui la veille
<nizarus> tu aurais du nous informer :)
<dhiaeddine> s'il y'avait coordination on aurait pu mieux préparer
<dhiaeddine> vous informer pour faire quoi?
<nizarus> au moins pour assister
<dhiaeddine> y'avait rien à faire qu'a espérer qu'il font bien
<dhiaeddine> tu sais la dernière question qu'on a posé à Mr Microsoft par les étudiants?
<nizarus> non il est possible de faire plus que ça
<nizarus> au moins assister cette personne dans ça détresse
<dhiaeddine> "est ce que vous pensez que les logiciels libres vont rester ou disparaitre?"
<nizarus> la réponse est ??
<dhiaeddine> il n'yavait pas de déteresse
<dhiaeddine> "vous savez dans la technologie il n'ya pas d'integrisme"
<dhiaeddine> "..."
<dhiaeddine> "si vous vouler une solution vous appeler vous avez un support prenez le fermé"
<darkwise> salem tout le monde
<dhiaeddine> "si vous voulez vous débrouiller et sombrer dans l'inconnu faites du libre"
<dhiaeddine> à peu prêt
<dhiaeddine> SalahGo: darkwise
<dhiaeddine> un club dotnet a été cré sur lechamp dans l'amphi
<darkwise> nizarus: je voulez te féliciter pour un grand exploi !!!
<nizarus> darkwise, inchallah khir
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, waw quelle réactivité :)
<dhiaeddine> un prof très content l'a annoncé
<darkwise> nizarus: comrendre la description du qr-code de sabri
<darkwise> s/comrendre/comprendre
<dhiaeddine> bien sûr ça a été précédé par des discussions avec le Mr Microsoft et peut être mem encore plus avant
<nizarus> darkwise, j'ai rien fait juste un link
<dhiaeddine> je savait pas qu'ils enseignaient un module entier pour le dotnet dans cette école
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, je connais le prof qui enseigne se module à l'eniso :p
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: tu lui pas conseillé à ce propos?
<darkwise> nizarus: je parlais de cette phrase :
<darkwise>  a dit qu'il a fait une sorte de labyrinthe que si on la décode on se trouve avec un lien vers son site?
<darkwise> nizarus: on entends notre ami dhiaeddine puis je continue de parler.
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, non, j'ai discuté avec lui à plusieurs reprises et pour lui libre ou pas libre importe peut tant que dans l'esprit du tunisien c'est la même chose ;)
<dhiaeddine> darkwise: nizarus j'allais juste ajouter que
<nizarus> ah darkwise maintenant je comprend ce que tu veux dire :)
<dhiaeddine> microsoft en tunisie c'est un bataillon de commercials, l'innovation center c'est rien tant que pas de développement
<nizarus> darkwise, je me suis habitué à pire avec mes étudiants :p donc ce genre de truc est évident pour moi :p
<dhiaeddine> par ce que Microsoft préfère les dev de l'inde
<darkwise> dhiaeddine: tant mieux pour nous
<darkwise> nous : les tunisiens
<dhiaeddine> ces commerciaux sont très bien payé, ont le temps nécessaire et sont donc très bien organisés
<dhiaeddine> ce que je pense c'est qu'ils cibles tout ce qui est info en tunisie
<dhiaeddine> en particiluer
<dhiaeddine> le marché public et les grands du privé c'est ç dire ~ 90% du marché tic
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, oui il ont une stratégie commerciale infallible
<dhiaeddine> et les étudiants c'est a dire le future des ingenieur tic en tunisie
<nizarus> mais je vais vous raconter une anecdote
<nizarus> lors du OpenSource of Tunisia fait l'année dernière à sousse
<dhiaeddine> je dis simplement qu'a cette stratégie organié ne peut valoir qu'une stratégie organisé
<nizarus> il y avait beaucoup d'étudiants présents
<nizarus> et actuellement il sont actif dans le libre
<nizarus> et ils étaient tous des micro$oft student machin
<nizarus> quand j'ai montré mon étonnement
<nizarus> ils m'ont répondu
<nizarus> nous avons gouté à M$ et nous avons compris que ça ne mène à rien :)
<nizarus> sur ce
<nizarus> je vous laisse et je re
<nizarus> @++
<dhiaeddine> ok moi aussi
<dhiaeddine> mais darkwise
<dhiaeddine> vous vouliez parler de qque chose?
<darkwise> oui dhiaeddine ?
<darkwise> non, c'est fais )
<dhiaeddine> ok d'accord donc
<dhiaeddine> je vous laisse
<darkwise> juste donner une réponse à : comment créer des qr-code
<dhiaeddine> a+ :)
<dhiaeddine> ok
<darkwise> a+
<darkwise> nizarus: t'es partis ?
<darkwise> oui il est away
<darkwise> bon moi aussi je dis au chan ++
<denis13> salut tout le monde
<MaWaLe> bonsoir tout le monde
<denis13> bonsoir mawale
<denis13> tu va bien
<MaWaLe> bien merci denis13
<Ounis> salem tout le monde
<Ounis> en mode idle comme d'hab ?
<MaWaLe> salut Ounis
<MaWaLe> pas pour tous ;)
<Ounis> sa va ?
<MaWaLe> mais pour la majorité c'est (malheureusement) le cas ;)
<MaWaLe> yup :)
<Ounis> trés bien
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  tes visites sur IRC ne sont pas fréquentes ;)
<Ounis> non faute d'internet chez moi
<MaWaLe> ah : ça j'ai bien connu à un certain moment
<Ounis> tt refuse de m'installer une ligne
<Ounis> sous pretexte que le secteur est saturé
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  et avec Orange
<MaWaLe> tu peux essayer la clé 3G
<MaWaLe> bien que je ne la conseille pas vraiment à mes ami(e)s :p
<MaWaLe> donc personnellement je ne te la conseille pas :p
<Ounis> c'est ce que j'utilise pour le moment mais je doit mettre la clés a la fenetre avec un rallonge usb
<MaWaLe> voilà : encore une autre anecdote à ajouter à celles de la clé Orange 3G
<Ounis> signal trop faible et trops d'interruptions
<Ounis> en plus on est a 3 machines qui se partagent la même clé
<MaWaLe> lol Ounis : en plus tu la surcharge
<Ounis> yep
<MaWaLe> déjà avec une seule machine ...
<Ounis> tu n'imagine même pas quel traffique on la fait subir
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  crois moi, je peux imaginer :p
<Ounis> le mot torrent suffit
<Ounis> je te crois
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  torrent avec transmission???
<Ounis> yep ou vuze parfois
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  pourquoi ce double choix????
<Ounis> juste pour tester differents choix
<Ounis> je suis du genre libre moi j'aime pas rester sur un même truc
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  ce n'est pas question d'entêtement
<Ounis> comme un papillon d'une fleur a une autre
<MaWaLe> si on trouve un bon choix on peut y rester ;)
<Ounis> je dirait abeille
<Ounis> pas moi j'aime toujours changer même si un truc me plait
<Ounis> pour ne pas rater le plaisir de tester du nouveau
<MaWaLe> tester est une chose alors que l'utiliser een est une autre ;)
<Ounis> oui c'est pour cela que j'utilise des trucs parfois pas tout le temps
<MaWaLe> re ChemsOnline
<Ounis> est ce que le idle ici est un mode ou une mode ?
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  les deux à la fois :p
<denis13> lol
<denis13> c'est un etre d'esprit
<denis13> etat d'esprit pardon
<Ounis> tu en est adepte denis13 ?
<denis13> non pas trop
<MaWaLe> denis13:  disons partiellement :p
<Ounis> qui d'entre vous a part nizarus (j'ai vu sa photo) est allé au dernier SIB ?
<MaWaLe> pas moi :(
<MaWaLe> je bossais même le week end
<MaWaLe> dommage pour moi :'(
<Ounis> too bad ! poor you
<Ounis> pour le travail car tu n'a rien raté
<MaWaLe> lol Ounis
<Ounis> a part le stand du libre biensur
<Ounis> on dirait que les revendeurs ont déplacé le contenu de leurs (hanout) avec les mêmes prix
<Ounis> rien de nouveau rien n'est moins cher
<Ounis> la star (imho) etait notre stand
<Ounis> j'ai cherché avec hhbaieb (je crois que tu le conais MaWaLe) un ventilateur pour son laptop mais dès que tu dis le mot ventilo aux exposants du SIB ils vous disent navrés pas de sa chez nous
<MaWaLe> je connais bien hhbaieb
<netBoss> w barra il boss ja
<netBoss> depuis longtemps xD
<MaWaLe> hi netBoss
<Ounis> salem netBoss
<netBoss> Ahlan bi 3amou MaWaLe :) et a tout le monde
<MaWaLe> netBoss:  de retour : un revenant :p
<netBoss> ih ya 7asra :p 3andi bil mirte7 un ans majitech il IRC xD
<FIRAS> SALUT ALL
<MaWaLe> karimtn, netBoss, FIRAS : pleins de revenants pour une seule nuit
<netBoss> Ti mahou déja t'es pas habitué a te connecté la nuit toi MaWaLe, t'as internet cher toi ?
<MaWaLe> netBoss:  ce qui prouve que tu ne te connectes plus depuis longtemps
<MaWaLe> netBoss:  je me connecte surtout la nuit maintenant
<FIRAS> nizarus, je veint d'acheter un Sony Vaio  :) , j'ai installé ubuntu version 64 bit , la premiere chose qui ne marche pas et la souris , as tu rencontrer se type de probleme ???
<Ounis> me revoila
 * Ounis ghachettou Orange
<MaWaLe> FIRAS:  il est marqué absent :p
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  orange ghachet ettwanse el koll :p
<FIRAS> mawale : iji yal9aha 7amra :p
<netBoss> Nan pas moi :p
<netBoss> Je suis tjr arnaqué par Tunisiana xD
<karimtn> <MaWaLe> netBoss:  ce qui prouve que tu ne te connectes plus depuis longtemps = exacte
<karimtn> pour moi aussi
 * Ounis ghachettou TT aussi
<netBoss> Sinon hors SIB, y quoi de 9
<netBoss> et aussi le changement du loco contact :)
<Ounis> le site
<netBoss> Un site pour notre loco ?
<Ounis> j'ai pas les détails mais j'en ai (lu) parlé de sa
<netBoss> passer le lien ...
<darkwise> bonsoir à tous
<sabri_icone> bonsoir ts le monde
<darkwise> ya sabri_icone salem
<sabri_icone> j'ai besoin de l'aide pr vbox*
<sabri_icone> salem darkwise
<darkwise> sabri_icone: j'ai une solution pour que tu transfome toute chaine de caractère (et donc un lien) en qr-code
<Ounis> netBoss il faut que je le cherche
<sabri_icone> darkwise merci
<darkwise> sabri_icone: sudo aptitude install qrencode
<sabri_icone> fait :p
<darkwise> syntax : qrencode -o non_fichier_.png  "ta chaîne de caractères "
<sabri_icone> pr box
<sabri_icone> merci
<darkwise> ok sabri_icone
<darkwise> alors MaWaLe , on a du monde dans le forum ?
<sabri_icone> pour vbox
<sabri_icone> j'ai installe le winbug 7
<sabri_icone> mais j'arrive pas a trouver mon dossier partage
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> bientot j'aurais du soucis dans mon boulot :p
<sabri_icone> ?
<sabri_icone> lool
<sabri_icone> aucune réponse ;)
<sabri_icone> les amis cé pr le boulot je suis pressé
<Ounis> essaye de voir les favoris réseaux
<sabri_icone> lool
<sabri_icone> ça cé évident
<sabri_icone> je trouve rien
<sabri_icone> j'ai mm essayé a scanner les ports
<netBoss> MaWaLe: walla 3anna Forum w Site ?
<sabri_icone> je trouve pas le port pr la machine réel
<darkwise> sabri_icone: désolé , mais çà fais une éternité que j'ai pas touché à win ... ni à vbox
<sabri_icone> mm avec le nom physique ça marcge pa
<darkwise> j'ai jamais fais de partage ...
<darkwise> par contre, je peux te proposer qq chose
<sabri_icone> lol :p
<darkwise> sabri_icone: ton win a une connestion internet ?
<sabri_icone> oui, mais la j'ai du boulot, sinon comment vivre ;) enfin on peut pas etre hyperbolique
<sabri_icone> cé réel
<darkwise> hé hé
<sabri_icone> oui, les ports ça marche bien
<darkwise> attends
<darkwise> voilà,
<darkwise> :)
<darkwise> et bien , c'est résolu alors.
<sabri_icone> oui frero
<sabri_icone> j'utilise 4shared
<darkwise> on ne pva aller jusque là ;)
<darkwise> utilise le réseaux local
<sabri_icone> ah , ok
<darkwise> un serveur ftp, voir http,
<darkwise> en mieux
<darkwise> un seule commande python
<sabri_icone> :)
<darkwise> et le tour est joué
<darkwise> sur la machien physique :
<sabri_icone> j'ai jamais utilisé python ;p
<sabri_icone> tu voit cé utile d'avoir de l'aide sur le groupe ;)
<sabri_icone> je télécharge quel version de python?
<denis13> rebonsoir tout le monde
<denis13> mawale comment je fais deja pour rediriger la sortie d'une commande vers un fichier texte
<darkwise> sabri_icone:  sur la machine physique : python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<darkwise> sur la machine virtuelle : http://IP_MACHINE_PHYSIQUE:8000
<ChemsOnline> bienvenu jawher
<ChemsOnline> salut @ * ;)
<darkwise> voilà, tu ne peux pas trouver plus simple ;)
<sabri_icone_> rebonsoir
<ChemsOnline> salut sabri
<sabri_icone_> salu chemess
<sabri_icone_> j'ai un soucis avec vbox chemess
<ChemsOnline> j utilise pas virtual box
<sabri_icone_> :) c'est qui le pro en virtualisation
<ChemsOnline> il y a une difference remarquable entre la paravirtualisation et la virtualisation
<ChemsOnline> je suis contrib xen
<ChemsOnline> C pas pareil que vbox
<ChemsOnline> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paravirtualisation
<ChemsOnline> mais je peux peut etre essayer de t aider ?
<darkwise> sabri_icone_: ne me dis pas queque tu n'as pas vu ma réponse ?
<sabri_icone_> non
<sabri_icone_> je me suis déconnecté darkwise la connexion a coupé :(
<darkwise> ok
<darkwise> alors je recommence ma solution :
<darkwise>  sur la machien physique :
<darkwise> sur la machine physique : python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<darkwise>  sur la machine virtuelle : http://IP_MACHINE_PHYSIQUE:8000
<darkwise>  voilà, tu ne peux pas trouver plus simple ;)
<sabri_icone_> att, je vais voir; mais comment avoir l'add de la machine physique si je la trouve pas avec netstat -a
<darkwise> c'est à toi de la définir
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde !
<Ounis> salut TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va Ounis ?
<Ounis> hamdoullah
<TrackerDPP> :)
<darkwise> sabri_icone_: tu te retouve ?
<sabri_icone_> non :p
<sabri_icone_> pas de soucis je vais continuer a chercher
<sabri_icone_> rani se2let car fel xp ça marche mais seven non
<darkwise> écoute écoute
<darkwise> est ce que tu as compris l'idée que je t'ai donnée déjà ?
<sabri_icone_>  oui
<sabri_icone_> faire un serveur dans mon pc serveur ftp
<sabri_icone_> mm notino que apache
<sabri_icone_> avec lamp
<darkwise> il y a 1000 fois plus simple
<darkwise> la commande que je t'ai donné
<darkwise> une simple commande python va te faire un serveur http
<darkwise> dans le dossier même ou tu la lance
<darkwise> dans l'autre machine
<darkwise> il suffit d'ouvrir
<darkwise> firefox
<darkwise> et de télécharger
<sabri_icone_> oui, mais moi je veux le partage car je dois lancer un projet ..code source a travers une sauv sur la machine physique
<darkwise> alors
<sabri_icone_>  w zid mise a part l'USB ne se trouve plus sur seven, hh a chaque fois j'upload les donné
<MaWaLe> re les ami(e)s
<darkwise> tu les mais dans un fichier zippé et télécharge le tout sur la machine firtuel une fois pour toute
<darkwise> re MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  il parait que tu as besoin d'aide concernant VirtualBox?
<sabri_icone_> oui
<sabri_icone_> j'ai installé virtual box
<MaWaLe> et ...
<sabri_icone_> j'ai partagé un dossier sur desktop avec samba
<sabri_icone_> j'ai donné les droit a moi utilisateur
<sabri_icone_> de lire et écrire
<sabri_icone_> ..
<sabri_icone_> j'ai partage le dossier avec Vbox
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  pourquoi tu passes par SAMBA ????
<sabri_icone_> mais je trv pa la chaine sur Vbox
<sabri_icone_> la machine
<MaWaLe> mais tu n'as pas à faire toute cette acrobatie :(
<sabri_icone_> lool
<MaWaLe> il suffit d'utiliser la fonction "Dossiers partagés" de VirtualBox elle même
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  tu veux qu'on fasse ça tout de suite?
<sabri_icone_> j'ai utilisé cette fonctionne
<sabri_icone_> oui
<sabri_icone_> et j'ai décocher l'onglet read only car j'ai besoin d'écrire
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  si tu coches cette option tu ne pourras pas écrire sur le dossier partagé
<MaWaLe> read only == lecture seule en anglais
<MaWaLe> maintenant, quand tu lances ta machines virtuellee
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  au fait c'est un 7???
<sabri_icone_> oui
<sabri_icone_> cé la le soucis :p
<sabri_icone_> fi xp ça marche bien
<MaWaLe> non sabri_icone_ pas de problème
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  lance ta VM
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  avant de pouvoir utiliser les dossiers partagés, il faut installer les additions clients sinon ça ne marchera pas
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  tu me suis???
<sabri_icone_> oui
<sabri_icone_> déja installé
<MaWaLe> bonsoir WAFA1407
<WAFA1407> BJ
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  est ce que la VM est lancée?
<sabri_icone_> oui
<WAFA1407> ENI N7EB NET7ASEL 3ALA CD UBUNTU 10.10
<MaWaLe> alors lance l'explorateur WindoBes :p
<WAFA1407> kifech na3mel
<WAFA1407> !!!!!!
<MaWaLe> WAFA1407:  shipit.com
<MaWaLe> WAFA1407:  sinon demande à la personne qui habite le plus près de chez toi
<WAFA1407> ok
<WAFA1407> merciiiiiiiii
<MaWaLe> de rien WAFA1407
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  tu es encore là?
<sabri_icone_> oui
<sabri_icone_> oui
<sabri_icone_> tout est lancé mawale
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  tu as lancé l'explorateur
<sabri_icone_> oui
<sabri_icone_> ;)
<MaWaLe> dans la partie de gauche, tu dois avoir "Favoris Réseau"
<MaWaLe> cliques sur le + à côté
<MaWaLe> et là tu dois avoir tout le réseau
<MaWaLe> et dessous tu dois avoir un truc du genre VBoxShare
<MaWaLe> et dessous tu dois avoir le répertoire que tu as partagé
<MaWaLe> au fait le partage réalisé par VirtualBox n'est pas ordinaire bien qu'il repose sur le principe de partage de SAMBA
<MaWaLe> le répertoire partagé n'est pas visible en tant que partage que par la VM avec laquelle il est partagé
<sabri_icone_> oui
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  c'est clair
<sabri_icone_> non
<sabri_icone_> si j'ai trouvé Vbox Share
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  qu'est ce qui n'est pas clair
<sabri_icone_> cé peut etre j'ai trouvé la solution
<sabri_icone_> mais je trouve rien que les dossier de winbug
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  sous 7 il faut activer la découverte de Rx et le partage non?
<MaWaLe> tu as cliqué sur "Tout le réseau"
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  tu es sûr que tu as installé les "additions client"????
<sabri_icone_> oui
<sabri_icone_> oui
<sabri_icone_> oui
<sabri_icone_> merci mawale
<sabri_icone_> je pense que j'ai juste télécharger l'add on
<sabri_icone_> mais je l'ai pas installé
<sabri_icone_> maint ça marche cool
<Neo31> 3ondna
<Neo31> wal 3awdou ahmadou ^^
<Neo31> bsr tlm ChemsOnline CRACK05 darkwise nizarus Ounis sabri_icone_ TrackerDPP WAFA1407 et tt les bots :p
<sabri_icone_> hhh
<Ounis> salem Neo31
<sabri_icone_> bsr hammdoua
<sabri_icone_> ca va
<WAFA1407> bs Neo31
<sabri_icone_> eya si el me3allem
<Neo31> sa va moi et vous ?
<TrackerDPP> Salut Neo31
<sabri_icone_> e3melelena cour fel virtualisation
<Neo31> lool
<sabri_icone_> :p
<Neo31> bach nwalli Mr Virtualization aparament :p
<WAFA1407> w eni ma fhemet 7ata chey
<WAFA1407> :(
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> WAFA1407, lezmik ta7dhar l'un des events ubuntu ;)
<WAFA1407> ok
<WAFA1407> m commet
<WAFA1407> kifech
<WAFA1407> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> sehla barcha
<WAFA1407> :)
<Neo31> tu pe voir les pages wiki (suivre le lien events ubuntu) sur www.ubuntu-tn.org
<Neo31> wala tu t'inscrit sur la mailing liste si tu ve faire un filtre et recevoir plusieurs sujets a discutter sur ta boite emails
<Neo31> :)
<WAFA1407> merciiiii
<WAFA1407> je fair le 1er
<WAFA1407> :)
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> pas de koi
<Neo31> ChemsOnline,
<ChemsOnline> salut Neo31 ;)
<Neo31> je ss en pv
<ANIS> Salam @ *
<Neo31> bsr ANIS
<ANIS> :D comment vas-tu Neo31?
<Neo31> je respire ANIS , et toi ?
<ANIS> hmd ça roule..
<queen> bsr a tous
<Neo31> bsr queen
<queen> j'ai besoin d'aide
<queen> est ce qu'il y a kelk'un pour m'aider?
<Neo31> commence par expliker le probleme queen , "never ask to ask"
<queen> d'accord Neo31
<queen> bon je veux installer ubuntu sur mon pc
<queen> j'ai faits une partition windows et une utre pour ubuntu
<queen> alors j'ai telechrger ubuntu la version 10.04 sur mon pc
<queen> ma question est :
<nizarus> re
<Neo31> welcome back nizarus :)
<queen> est ce que si je veux graver ubuntu sur un cd
<queen> comment je l fait?
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> tu pe utiliser infrarecord queen
<queen> est ce que c'est une gravure 3adia ou bien elle est specifique
<queen> ?
<queen> mais j'ai pa de graveur sur mon pc
<Neo31> il ne faut pas graver un fichier iso (du genre tu ouvre le cd et tu trouve un fichier iso) tu doit graver l'image sur le cd (donc tu trouve le contenu du fichier iso dans le cd apres)
<nizarus> darkwise, je suis de retour :)
<Neo31> cherche les mots cle : image dans infrarecord queen
<nizarus> queen, pour graver un CD ou un DVD il faut avoir un graveur
<Neo31> nizarus, t'as fait une install a partir d'un flash avant ?
<crack3r> elle peut utiliser une clé usb au lieu d'un cd
<queen> j'ai penser a cette idée
<nizarus> Neo31, non, de plus il faut que le PC supporte le boot depuis un flashi ce qui n'est pas cas de la majorité des PC
<ChemsOnline> re @ * ;
<queen> bon j vous explique keske j'ai fis
<queen> fais
<queen> en demarrnt windows
<queen> je peux acceder et voir les boot devices
<queen> de mon pc
<Neo31> nizarus, n'hesite jamais a demander qq chose pour preparer l'event du sib, tenez moi au couran :)
<queen> j'ai trouver que c a prtir du cd
<queen> j'eesais d''jouter le flash pour le boot device
<queen> mais en demarrantencore une fois pour verifier
<queen> il n'etait pa dans la liste des boot devices
<crack3r> queen, est ce que tu as un flash disk?
<Neo31> queen, une petite info, connecte un flash sur le port usb, parfois il faut que ca soit deja sur le port usb pour que ca s'affiche sur la liste des boot devices
<queen> and i check if i could boot with it
<nizarus> Neo31, bien évidement que je ne peut rien faire sans l'aide de la communauté :)
<queen> but i couldn't
<queen> Neo31:  je ne suis pas assez debile
<queen> je sais c koi un port usb
<Neo31> je fait part de la communaute nizarus , n'hesite pas, je ss la pour aider a la preparation du sib :) c ma chance puiske c a sousse :)
<Neo31> qui a essayer d'expliquer c koi un port usb ?
<nizarus> queen, qui a dis que tu es débile ? ill ma nejbedlou widhnih :)
<queen> c Neo31 :'(
<nizarus> queen, tawwa nwarrik fih
 * Neo31 will be quite
<nizarus> hakka Neo31, 7achemtna ma3 el dhyouf
 * Neo31 bach ybalbazha w nizarus y9olou 7achamtna
<Neo31> dsl si g essayer d'aider, ne connecte pas ton flash queen , laisse tomber
<Neo31> w seme7na mel fou9
<nizarus> queen, donc si je résume
<nizarus> tu veux installer ubuntu
<nizarus> tu as téléchargé le CD
<nizarus> mais tu ne peux pas le graver
<nizarus> c'est ça queen ?
<queen> ui
<WAFA1407> moi aussi
<WAFA1407> comme queen
<nizarus> queen, tu ne peux pas graver car tu n'a pas un graveur ?
<queen> oui c ca nizarus
<nizarus> toi aussi WAFA1407 pas de graveur ?
<WAFA1407> oui
<nizarus> est ce que vos PC sont récents ?
<WAFA1407> oui
<queen> oui
<nizarus> si ils le sont normalement ils disposent d'un graveur
<queen> non j'ai qu'un lecteur DVD c tt
<queen> c pa un graveur
<queen> j suis sure
<sabri_icone_> nizarus
<sabri_icone_> ils peuventu utiliser un émulateur non?
<nizarus> pour moi récent veut dire moins d'une année
<Neo31> movaise idee sabri_icone_ -1
<sabri_icone_> :p
<rached> bonsoir
<WAFA1407> 2 an
<Neo31> bsr rached , rachedTN ?
<queen> pardon nizarus  mon pc n'est pa recent  il  a plus que 4ans chez moi
<rached> oui absolument
<nizarus> sabri_icone_, -1
<Neo31> cool, winek chnia hal ghiba !
<nizarus> queen, alors c'est un peut ancien
<queen> oui voilà
<nizarus> queen et WAFA1407 2 solutions dans ce cas trouver un ami qui a un graveur ou trouver un ami qui un CD ubuntu
<nizarus> WAFA1407 et queen vous êtes de quel ville en Tunisie ?
<queen> sousse
<nizarus> hello rached :)
<WAFA1407> mounastir
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From%20Windows
<rached> je nsai meme pas ou je suis là ? hhhhhh j'était entrain de tournoyé dans un groupe ubuntu sur facebook et j'ai trouvé ce lien
<nizarus> queen et WAFA1407 vous faites vos études où ?
<rached> ca me rappelle mirc32 ce truc
<Neo31> looool, welcome back to irc rached :p
<rached> bon moi chui d'ariana
<nizarus> mar7ba rached
<WAFA1407> oui
<nizarus> re ChemsOnline
<rached> wbik y3aychek
<Neo31> c pas rachedTN nizarus !!
<nizarus> WAFA1407 tu es étudiante ?
<nizarus> Neo31, yep
<WAFA1407> oi
<WAFA1407> oui
<nizarus> WAFA1407, où ?
<nizarus> queen, tu es étudiante ?
<Neo31> il a repondu par oui kan g demander
<queen> oui etudiante
<WAFA1407> fsm
<Neo31> nizarus, WAFA1407 bent el fac ;)
<Neo31> a3tiha enti CD :p
<rached> ahhh dacord je me suis trempé alors, cé pa grave !! chui nve alors
<Neo31> no problemos rached ;)
<nizarus> queen, étudiante où ?
<rached> alors cé la ubuntu tunisian team par ici ?
<Neo31> rached, partage le lien sur le chat de fb ;) c plus pratique de chater ici :p
<queen> UVT
<nizarus> WAFA1407, quelle section ?
<Neo31> oui rached c ici :) et surtout sur la mailing list avant que ca soit ici
<WAFA1407> lfi
<nizarus> WAFA1407, lfi2 ou lfi1 ?
<WAFA1407> lfi2
<nizarus> queen, UVT ?
<zeitouna> salam a tous
<zeitouna> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1161516364896&set=a.1161516124890.25863.1437435749
<queen> université virtuelle de tunis
<nizarus> ok WAFA1407 tu demande à Helmi de te passer un CD ubuntu
<rached> Je connai un certain karim bchini cé un membre de la team aussi ?
<WAFA1407> ok
<WAFA1407> nchallah
<rached> cé le frère d'un ami
<nizarus> WAFA1407, si il ne veut pas dis le moi ;)
<WAFA1407> me sur helmi a le CD
<WAFA1407> ok
<WAFA1407> nchallah
<nizarus> WAFA1407, 1000%
<WAFA1407> b1
<nizarus> rached, oui il était avec nous
<nizarus> queen, ils n'ont pas de locale à sousse l'uvt non ?
<queen> nn
<queen> prk nizarus ?
<nizarus> queen, tu connais WAFA1407 ?
<queen> nn
<queen> j connais Neo31
<queen> hh
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ahla zeitouna
<WAFA1407> nizarus c M nizar kerkni!!!!!!!!
<zeitouna> ahlan
<Neo31> oui rached karim est unmembre de la team
<nizarus> Neo31, alors tu passe un CD à queen
<nizarus> WAFA1407, oui
<Neo31> n5ammam w n9olik nizarus
<WAFA1407> ah ok M
<nizarus> Neo31, queen  te connais et tu ne veux pas lui donner un CD
<sabri_icone_> hhhh
<rached> donc je pense qu'il faut que je me présente au moins, bon je suis étudiant en terminal à l'institut national agronomique de la tunisie, je suis spécialisé en production végétale.
<sabri_icone_> jareb hez copie iso et gravé la chez un ami meneha tu fé la pub pur ubu
<rached> et fan de UBUNTU depuis un an jusque là
<Neo31> le 3alina, elle pe venir prendre un cd, mais elle me doit une excuse (je v pas faire entrer l'histoire du partage de ubuntu ds l'histoire)
<sabri_icone_> meneha tu gagné du temps ;)
<nizarus> great rached
<Neo31> <rached> et fan de UBUNTU depuis un an jusque là <<< welcome to the crew, ca te sera utilie a lors  : www.ubuntu-tn.org tu trouvera le lien ves la mailing liste
<ChemsOnline> sabri avec lee chan irc qui vat avec C mieux ;) http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-tn
<rached> ok
<rached> et alergique à windows depuis hhhhh !!!! :DDD
<Neo31> lol rached , g pas la mm allergie mais je commence a oublier comment ca marche le WinBug
<queen> d'accord nizarus
<sabri_icone_> merci chemess
<queen> en fait je sais le principe de ubuntu
<queen> don't keep the cd with me
<queen> but i have to share it with others
<queen> i know that Neo31
<queen> never mind
<sabri_icone_> yeah
<queen> nd u are not obliged to say it to me ;)
<sabri_icone_> of course
<Neo31> i didn't say that to u
<sabri_icone_> but we must , to not forget that
<Neo31> i said that personal things wont change that for me
<queen> u said it to me once upon a time
<sabri_icone_> :p
<Neo31> whatever
<sabri_icone_> it start to be amazing here
<sabri_icone_> just keep like that
<Neo31> u like speaking english sabri_icone_ ?
<WAFA1407> bn tawa
<queen> bn WAFA1407
<Neo31> bn WAFA1407
<nizarus> queen, si Neo31 ne veux pas te donner un CD viens à monastir et WAFA1407 te donnera un
<sabri_icone_> yeah of course
<sabri_icone_> il lke it
<Neo31> nizarus, g pa dit ke je v pas donner un cd
<WAFA1407> akied nchallah
<queen> never mind nizarus
<WAFA1407> awel ma na5dou queen na3tihoulek nchallah
<sabri_icone_> i can't understand somthing
<queen> Neo31 will give it to me
<queen> nchala
<queen> thnx WAFA1407  a lot :)
<sabri_icone_> why u can't burn it!
<nizarus> Neo31, aujourd'hui j'ai dans les mains un netbook sous window$ 7 j'ai pas pu configurer le réseau !! j'était totalement perdu
<zeitouna> EH VOUS CONNAISSEZ L'APITHERAPIE?
<Neo31> ma 3andhech brikia sabri_icone_ , 3andik ch3oul ?
<sabri_icone_> just keep the iso image with u and take it to someone who can burn it
<sabri_icone_> may be to your university
<nizarus> sabri_icone_, elles n'ont pas de graveur
<sabri_icone_> we do always like that
<sabri_icone_> je sais
<sabri_icone_> mais ils ont des etablissement non?
<sabri_icone_> un flash usb
<sabri_icone_> une image
<Neo31> nizarus ... ?
<sabri_icone_> et yepp
<Neo31> je connai pa zeitouna
<sabri_icone_> vers l'administration on frappe la porte je veux graver un cd
<sabri_icone_> ;)
<sabri_icone_> cé quoi! cet histoire normalement cé le start
<sabri_icone_> on dit que cé du libre
<zeitouna> c se soigner avec les piqures des abeilles
<sabri_icone_> cé bien d'essayer on peut tomber sur une solution parfois
 * Neo31 ykapti bel retard :p
<sabri_icone_> mm, ça peut les aider a faire des club peut etre
<Neo31> oui je vois nizarus , 7 et vraiment difficile a configurer kan il s'agit du reso
<Neo31> il est mal arrangee
<Neo31> koll 7aja wa7adha fi blassa
<nizarus> sabri_icone_, oui une solution
<rached> sayé normalement je suis sur le mailing list
<nizarus> à condition de trouver quelqun dans l'administration qui sait graver un CD :)
<sabri_icone_> oui ,cé sur
<sabri_icone_> a ce point ye5i
<nizarus> sabri_icone_, et plus encore
<sabri_icone_> mefemmech un admin
<nizarus> rached, great
<queen> sabri_icone_: j'ai une question
<Neo31> rached, next thing to do, set some filters on your mail box it's really important ;)
<sabri_icone_> oui
<queen> iso image
<sabri_icone_> oui queen
<queen> manajmch na3malha weni fi windows
<sabri_icone_> oui bien sur
<queen> par exemple nsob ubuntu fi flash
<rached> comment jlai installe ces filtres?
<sabri_icone_> c'est un standar
<queen> w nemchi lil publinet
<queen> w yegraviheli
<sabri_icone_> en plus la meilleur facon
<sabri_icone_> trés facile juste double clic
<sabri_icone_> windows ou linux
<sabri_icone_> juste disposer d'un logiciel de gravure
<sabri_icone_> et tout les logiciel de gravure du monde yekebtew image iso :p
<sabri_icone_> oui
<sabri_icone_> suuuuur!
<queen> d'ccord merci :)
<sabri_icone_> hezelo image
<sabri_icone_> en tout cas je pense bech ye7sebeha a 1dt
<sabri_icone_> heka el pub ye5demo
<Neo31> <queen> manajmch na3malha weni fi windows <<< je fait koi moi la, j'ai pas deja poster un lien un pe plus haut?
<sabri_icone_> 500m cd et 500 gravure :p
<queen> hh
<rached> @NEO : est ce que tu peux me donner un nom de filtre à installer
<Neo31> plutot un nom de logiciel libre de gravur
<Neo31> je parle pas du lien
<sabri_icone_> brasero
<queen> oui j'i consulter le lien que tu m'as donné Neo31
<Neo31> infrarecord sur windows sabri_icone_
<sabri_icone_> ah, windows nesiteha
<sabri_icone_> hhhh
<sabri_icone_> mais fi windows tn-sat te9dhi
<sabri_icone_> hhhhhh
<Neo31> voir ta boite email rached
<sabri_icone_> kol chay libre 3andi ena :p
<Neo31> utilise les libelles et filtre sur gmail, je c pas exactement comment ca marche sur les autre
<Neo31> mais je c ke yahoo ont de bon filtres mails en utilisant des dossiers
<Neo31> et ca doit marcher surement sur les autres services aussi
<rached> bon là je suis sur hotmail
 * Neo31 se demande si tn-sat va remplacer google
<Neo31> hum, je c pas pr hotmail mais surement tu le trouvera, essaye de bidouiller les menus de ta boite hotmail rached
 * Ounis don't like tn-sat
 * queen is thanking Neo31 , sabri_icone_  and nizarus  for the help and is pologizing if she disturbed someone 
<sabri_icone_> hihihi, queen ur not disturbing us
<sabri_icone_> we need aall helps
<rached> allé jvous laisse c'était un plaisir d'avoir fait votre connaissance, now it's time to sleep ;) BN
<queen> thnx sabri_icone_
<sabri_icone_> u welcome
<Ounis> salem rached
<nizarus> queen, nous sommes là pour ça
<queen> :)
<rached> salem
<nizarus> bn rached et ma tghibech
<Neo31> bn rached
<rached> bn, lé nchallah dima mawjoud bn !!!!
<Neo31> c notre plaisir, et esperant d'avoir un nouveau contributeur ds cette communaute ce soir :)
<RachedTN> Assalamou Aleikom :)
<Ounis> wa alikom essalem
<queen> w alaykom alsalam RachedTN
<Neo31> haw ja RachedTN :)
<Neo31> mar7ba bik :) winek chnia hal ghiba :)
<nizarus> le vrai RachedTN est là
 * RachedTN réunions partouts :)
<RachedTN> ahla nizarus :)
<RachedTN> Neo31: peut être un café après 2 semaines :p
<nizarus> nizarus, RachedTN 7ass bin in9at3ou fih et nraychou :p
<RachedTN> nizarus: pour les CDs, je les passe au nouveau LoCo contact (je suis dèjà en déplacement) ou bien je te les rend
<RachedTN> ?
<Neo31> cool, n'hesite pas a me faire un bip RachedTN :)
<RachedTN> nizarus: la3ad: ti ani majanich noum wghodwa 3andi tounes, 9olt 5alli nrakke7 hal clé mta3 wodhn !! :p
<RachedTN> Neo31: ok, nch'ALLAH :)
<nizarus> RachedTN, passe les à Zied pas grave
<RachedTN> nizarus: ok, tfahemna :)
<RachedTN> ti wénou rached ??
<Neo31> he's gone dodo :)
<RachedTN> I wish him sweet dreams :)
<sabri_icone_> hey
<sabri_icone_> racehd Tn
<sabri_icone_> cé rached aleya
<sabri_icone_> ?
<sabri_icone_> bref, normalement ;)
<RachedTN> sabri_icone_: oui
<RachedTN> sabri_icone_: tape ra
<sabri_icone_> que porrais je faire pr le éditoriel team
<RachedTN> ensuite clic sur la touche TAB
<sabri_icone_> RachedTN: cool
<sabri_icone_> merci
<RachedTN> you are welcome
<sabri_icone_> ;) bo truc
<sabri_icone_> thkx
<Ounis> yeh
<sabri_icone_> but how can i helps
<sabri_icone_> Neo31: darkwise cheye5eni bel qrcode
<RachedTN> pour editorial-tn, I am no longer the maintainer but I think I can organise a classroom about how to use the wiki in general
<Neo31> lool
<sabri_icone_> baraka allaho fikom el kol, la communauté devient de plus en plus intéressante, cé bien d'avoir du mouvement et des échange d'idée
<sabri_icone_> RachedTN: yeah rached its a great idea
<RachedTN> I am thinking of this qaturday nch'ALLAH, I have to see my calendar first and the fix the date
<sabri_icone_> that what am crying about it from a week ago :(
<sabri_icone_> :'(
<sabri_icone_> we need help
<sabri_icone_> inchaallah
<RachedTN> sabri_icone_: nch'ALLAH Rabbi issahel ce samedi :)
<Ounis> salem to all, i ll go to sleep
<RachedTN> ghodwa n3ref 3andichi travail pour dimanche ou non comme ça je peux fixer un classroom pour ce samedi :)
<RachedTN> Bonne nuit pour tous & keep the good work :)
<sabri_icone_> thkx
<sabri_icone_> slm alikom
<sabri_icone_> i must go me too
<sabri_icone_> its late
<queen> ok sabri_icone_
<sabri_icone_> got nacht
<queen> i'm glad to know u all
<sabri_icone_> ;)
<queen> and i enjoy tlking with u too
<Neo31> see ya sabri_icone_
<queen> :)
<sabri_icone_> i hope u all sweet dream
<queen> gutten nacht
<sabri_icone_> hihihi, arigato
<sabri_icone_> chichi
<sabri_icone_> :p
<queen> hh
<nizarus> :o
<queen> i have to go right now
<queen> good night :)
<nizarus> bn queen
<queen> and sweet dreams :)
<Neo31> gn
<Neo31> queen, wa9tech tji te5ou le cd ?
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, tu as des soucis avec l'irc
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-30
<ChemsOnline> oui encore une foi nizarus
<nizarus> :)
<ChemsOnline> nizarus es tu dispo lundi prochain à 16 H ?
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, dispo pour quoi ?
<nizarus> pour un déplacement à tunis ?
<ChemsOnline> pour faire une presentation de http://wiki.kangoulya.org à une équipe gouv sur tunis
<ChemsOnline> si j y vai seul ils vont pas me comprendre :p
<nizarus> :/ non désolé je peux pas :( j'enseigne et j'ai une réunion à 15h
<nizarus> bn @ tous
<sahli> bonjour
<baka> bonjour
<sabri_icone> salu a tous
<sabri_icone> je veux que quelqu'un m'aide a faire une application avec python
<sabri_icone> ou autre
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> ou etes vous
<sabri_icone> alors?
<queen> bsr
<queen> svp j'ai un probleme
<queen> c que je suis entrain de graver ub cd pour ubuntu
<queen> j'ai fais une image
<queen> mais quand je clike sur ok pour grver le cd
<queen> il me dis qu'il y a un erreur
<queen> voici ce que je fais
<queen> entrer le cd
<queen> j'ouvre le logiciel de gravure
<queen> c 'est brasero
<queen> choisir une option graver une image
<queen> et je choisis le dossier de ubuntu10.04
<queen> et apres je valide
<queen> j'ai attendus kelke minute
<nshardy> slt tou le mondeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<queen> apres il m'affiche un erreur
<queen> slt nshardy
<queen> any one help me
<queen> plzzzzzzzzzzz
<nshardy> okay what is wrong queen
<queen> ok nshardy
<queen> i'll explain to u
<nshardy> okay am listing
<queen> voici ce que je fais
<queen> entrer le cd
<queen> j'ouvre le logiciel de gravure
<queen> c 'est brasero
<queen> choisir une option graver une image
<nshardy> ok et aprés
<queen> et je choisis le dossier de ubuntu10.04
<queen> et apres je valide
<queen> j'ai attendus kelke minute
<queen> apres il m'affiche un erreur
<nshardy> c koi l'erreur
<queen> one min plz i'll copy it to u
<nshardy> okay
<queen> que c impossible de continuer a graver le cd
<queen> nshardy:
<nshardy> okay il fo decocher
<nshardy> la case
<queen> la case de koi?
<nshardy> graver l'image
<nshardy> attends
<nshardy> graver l'image directement sans l'enregistrer sur le disque dur
<queen> att svp nshardy
<nshardy> dsl cocher pas decocher
<nshardy> dsl cocher pa decocher
<queen> j'ai telecharger ubuntu 10.04
<queen> et je veux l'installer sur mon pc
<queen> mais il faut que j grve le cd pour que je puisse l'installer
<queen> je suis entrain de le graver
<nshardy> t'a cocher le case oui ou nn
<queen> ils m'ont dis qu'il fut graver une image
<queen> j'ai choisis la case de graver image
<queen> et apres il m'affiche une fenetre pour choisir l'emplacement du fichier a graver
<nshardy> et puis
<nshardy> tu travaille sur une machine vertuelle la
<queen> et puis vlider
<nshardy> virtuelle dsl
<queen> nn c la laptop de mon amie
<queen> elle a deja ubuntu
<queen> et je veux graver cette cd
<nshardy> est ce ke tu cocher la case
<queen> ouiii
<nshardy> oui ou nn et puis on va voir une autre solution
<nshardy> okay
<nshardy> vs etes sure que l'image est bon
<queen> ouiu
<nshardy> de kelle site ti la telecharger
<queen> site officiel de ubuntu.com
<queen> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<queen> le voilà
<nshardy> okay la message t'informe qu'il ne peut pa continuer le gravure
<nshardy> donc DVD ou CD fih pb
<queen> oui  c ca
<nshardy> bedel CD wala DVD
<queen> c un cd vierge
<nshardy> eli bech tssob fih
<queen> tout neuf
<nshardy> oui c ça
<nshardy> mata3rech momken tssir
<queen> ok
<nshardy> jareb et 9olli
<queen> ok je vais voir
<queen> merci
<nshardy> de rien et jareb DVD
<queen> oki :)
<nshardy> :)
<queen> dvd c plus sure que cd?
<queen> merci en tt les cas
<sabri_icone> salu a tous
<sabri_icone> comment charger le service apache
<sabri_icone> autant que j'ai changé le port par défaut
<sabri_icone> 127.0.0.1:8282
<sabri_icone> sale a tous
<nshardy> slt
<nshardy> sabri ça va
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<SalahGo> Bsr nizarus , Bsr tlm!
<SalahGo> Question; si Ubuntu 11.04 est sous unity gnome, une mise à niveau est donc impossible?
<SalahGo> et non gnome*
<SalahGo> Personne n'a d'info sur Natty Narwhal à partager? :)
<nizarus> SalahGo, 11.04 sera sous gnome
<nizarus> unity est une couche au dessus de gnome
<SalahGo> ah bon?
<SalahGo> ce n'est pas un autre environnement à part entière?
<nizarus> non
<nizarus> :)
<SalahGo> C'est vrai qu'unity était déjà utilisé pour les version netbook
<nizarus> d'ailleurs lors de l'installation de 11.04 ceux que n'ont pas l'accélération 3d auront automatiquement un bureau gnome classique
<sabri_icone> les amis
<sabri_icone> bonsoir
<SalahGo> Bsr sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> comment démarrer un serveur apache sur un port autre que 8080
<SalahGo> C'est mon cas nizarus , je suis sous vesa depuis que mon GPU a cramé xD
<sabri_icone> bonsoir, salah bonsoir ashardy,nizar,darkwsie,et tout le monde
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> alors
<nizarus> sabri_icone, tu as un webmaster avec nous pose lui la question :) cc ChemsOnline
<sabri_icone> lol
<sabri_icone> chemess, comment changer le port d'apache
<SalahGo> bah apache c'est un serveur http?
<sabri_icone> oui
<SalahGo> normalement c'est pas http://localhost:8080 pour y accéder?
<SalahGo> d'après mes connaissances, il y a toujours une commande ou ligne conf "listen" qui permet de changer de port
<SalahGo> donc s'il est en 8080
<SalahGo> son fichier .conf doit contenir une ligne listen 8080
<SalahGo> read up sabri_icone :)
<sabri_icone_> voila, j'ai installé alfresco
<sabri_icone_> et pour pouvoir utiliser lamp et alfresco en mm temps
<sabri_icone_> j'ai changé les port(sql 3366 et apache 8282)
<sabri_icone_> ...
<SalahGo> Vivent les CMS xD
<sabri_icone_> CMS ?
<SalahGo> alfresco ce n'est pas un CMS? :s
<sabri_icone_> lool ,alfresco et un GED
<sabri_icone_> non
<sabri_icone_> gestionnaire electronqie de document
<SalahGo> <-- nul en webmastering :/
<SalahGo> C'est déjà bien si j'arrive bien à démarrer mon PC alors... x)
<nizarus> <SalahGo> <-- nul en webmastering :/ et moi aussi :p
<nizarus> ping ChemsOnline
<SalahGo> Moi j'ai pas compris la requête...
<SalahGo> Il veut changer le port d'apache ou y accéder?
<SalahGo> ah au fait nizarus
<SalahGo> comment mettre Vesa en défaut?
<nizarus> SalahGo, changer le port par défaut SalahGo
<sabri_icone> bizarre le site auj bugg
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> oui, nizarus
<SalahGo> sabri_icone, si tu veux changer le port, normalement tu as un fichier .conf
<sabri_icone> j'ai changé le port par défaut
<SalahGo> normalement httpd.conf?!
<sabri_icone> je sais
<sabri_icone> :p
<SalahGo> alors c'est quoi le problème? :/
<sabri_icone> mais le probleme comment démarrer le service sur le nouveau port
<sabri_icone> il n'est pas démarré automatique comme pour le 880
<sabri_icone> 8080
<SalahGo> tu l'as redemarré après avoir changé de port?
<sabri_icone> :D j'ai dit dés le début que j'aichangé les ports d'écoute pr Mysql et APache
<sabri_icone> mais ça marche que sur 8080
<sabri_icone> je ne sais pas comment démarré sur 8282
<SalahGo> http://localhost:8282 ne donne rien?
<sabri_icone> oui, erreur
<sabri_icone>  en faite, juste avant de fermer le pc et justement aprés l'installation
<sabri_icone> le service fontionne correctement
<SalahGo> listen 8080 est la seule ligne qui contient le numéro du port?
<sabri_icone> où
<SalahGo> dans httpd.conf
<SalahGo> ping sabri_icone
<sabri_icone_> les amis la connexion et trop null auj
<sabri_icone_> je n'arrive plus a bien m'en servir
<SalahGo> même moi je rame avec XChat :v
<SalahGo> C'est marrant XChant, c'est payant sur windows et gratuit sur linux xD
<SalahGo> euh XChat*
<nizarus> SalahGo, tu es sure qu'il est payant sous windows ?
<SalahGo> Yep
<SalahGo> après une période d'essai
<SalahGo> http://xchat.org/windows/ (shame on me) :p
<SalahGo> ça coute 19.99$ quand même :D
<nizarus> :)
<SalahGo> au fait nizarus , comment mettre vesa par défaut?
<SalahGo> j'ai changé xorg.conf
<SalahGo> mais ça ne donne rien
<nizarus> SalahGo, tu as mis quoi dans ton xorg ?
<SalahGo> j'ai changé la section "Device"
<SalahGo> j'ai tout effacé en laisse Driver "Vesa"
<nizarus> et tu a quel pilote chargé ?
<SalahGo> en gros ça donne; Section "Device" Driver "Vesa" EndSection
<SalahGo> bizarrement, j'ai une interface textuelle
<SalahGo> malgé que quand je teste "service gdm start" , il me dit qu'il est en service déjà
<nizarus> SalahGo, tu as quelle version de ubuntu ?
<SalahGo> 10.10
<nizarus> at ta carte graphique ?
<SalahGo> bah elle est out...
<SalahGo> j'ai plus de carte graphique
<SalahGo> c'est pour ça que je suis sous Vesa...
<SalahGo> J'ai une 7600Go mais mon GPU a cramé (défaut dans les HP Pavilion, et le mien a 3ans déjà)
<nizarus> comment ça tu as un PC sans carte graphique ?
<SalahGo> Si j'en ai une mais le GPU est fichu, donc je le fais fonctionner sans accéleration graphique
<SalahGo> mais en démarrage du Bios l'écran est parasité, signe d'un très sérieux problème au niveau de la carte graphique...
<nizarus> et tu ne peut pas activer le serveur xorg ?
<SalahGo> slmnt si je suis en Vesa
<SalahGo> sinon c'est des millions de pixels parasités
<nizarus> et comment tu fait pour activer vesa ?
<SalahGo> safefailx
<sabri_icone_> voici l'erreur
<SalahGo> euh failsafex xD
<sabri_icone_> service apache cannot be started
<SalahGo> et ça vient du port sabri_icone_ ?
<sabri_icone_> :(
<nizarus> SalahGo, regarde l'exemple du fichier xorg ici http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/xorg
<SalahGo> pk ils mettent le nom de la carte graphique si c'est en vesa?
<SalahGo> hmmm, je reboot
<SalahGo> brb
<nshardy> slt nizar neo31 et sabri et le reste
<nizarus> ahla nshardy
<nshardy> ahlan
<nshardy> ça va tou le monde
<SalahGo> Rebsr
<SalahGo> C'est bon nizarus ... vous aviez raison, même si je comprends toujours pas pourquoi on a besoin d'identifier un périphérique qu'on va pas utiliser...
 * SalahGo Note pour soi-même: ne jamais effacer une ligne dans un fichier .conf même si elle nous parait inutile... :/
<nizarus> lol SalahGo
<nizarus> :)
<SalahGo> et puis je dois savoir utiliser # de temps en temps... c'est ennuyeux de tout reconfigurer... -_-
<nizarus> mais SalahGo tu utilise ta carte graphique même avec un gpu mort
<nizarus> SalahGo, la règle de base faire un backup de n'importe quel fichier de conf avant de le toucher
<SalahGo> C'est ça ou être sans PC... Merci Ubuntu! :)
<SalahGo> Oui mais j'étais sûr de mon coup pour une fois :p
<SalahGo> et puis sudo nvidia-xconfig est un back-up en soi
<SalahGo> je n'ai pas vraiment eu trop de mal à reconfigurer
<ChemsOnline> re
<SalahGo> Bsr ChemsOnline , on avait besoin de vos services il y a qlq minutes.
<ChemsOnline> ques ce que je peux faire pour vous ?
<SalahGo> Pas pour moi, le concerné s'est déconnecté malheureusement
<SalahGo> il avait un problème avec un serveur Apache, et vu qu'on vantait vos mérites dans ce domaine, il a cru sollicité votre aide.
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, il y avait une question un peut délicate : comment changer le port par défaut du serveur apache
<nizarus> mais sabri qui a posé cette question n'est plus là
<SalahGo> nizarus, il avait réussi à changer le port, mais ne pouvait plus le démarrer après
<SalahGo> ah? on vend des PC avec Ubuntu pré-installé mnt? c'est génial! :o
<nizarus> SalahGo, en Tunisie ?
<ChemsOnline> normalement C défini dans /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<ChemsOnline>  & /etc/apache2/apache2.conf mais peut eter qu'il faut arreter apache avant de faire de tel modifs
<SalahGo> @ ChemsOnline il a changé le port avec une sorte de CMS ou autre interface, je ne sais pas :s
<SalahGo> nizarus, c'est pas encore en vente, c'est un Dell, qui sort en décembre
<nizarus> SalahGo, ça fait longtemps que dell vend des PC avec ubuntu :)
<nizarus> bon les gars je suis KO
<nizarus> bn @ tous
<SalahGo> ah bon?
<SalahGo> Ok, BNuit nizarus :)
<SalahGo> et merci pour le .conf ^^
<ChemsOnline> bn nizarus
<SalahGo> au fait ChemsOnline , pour changer le port, il ne doit plutot éditer httpd.conf et changer la ligne listen n°port?
<ChemsOnline> bah je suis avec lui là justement visiblement il utilise un outils à part
<ChemsOnline> mais sur mes serveurs j utilise apache2 version squeeze et G pas cette config là
<SalahGo> C'est ce qu'il m'a dit, mais je n'y comprends pas grand chose :v
<SalahGo> En tout cas, bon courage les webmasters! :D
<SalahGo> Moi j'y vais, Bonne nuit tlm! :)
 * Neo31 is back :)
<Neo31> bsr a tous :)
<Neo31> bsr bemawi CRACK05 crack3r nshardy darkwise
<nshardy> bsr
<Neo31> sa va?
<nshardy> oui sa va
<nshardy> feddeni programme ma7abech ye3mel affichage
<Neo31> nshardy, programme?
<nshardy> oui chui entrain de programmer
<nshardy> kelke chose de type gestion de banque avec C++
<nshardy> et c de la merde
<nshardy> dsl pr le mot
<Neo31> ah hh
<Neo31> ca me gene pas moi, mais c un channel publique :p donc c pa a moi de dire ok ou pa :p
<Neo31> bonne chance mela nshardy :)
<nshardy> merci
<nshardy> i need it g pense pa
<nshardy> chkoun lena khdem bel polipo
<nshardy> enti ahmed marra 9otli n'aiise pa
<nshardy> NEO31
<Neo31> bk
<Neo31> moi
<Neo31> chbih el polipo ?
<Neo31> Neo31,
<Neo31> nshardy,
<nshardy> ma7abech yekhdemli y9olli Ip hedhi 9a3da tekhdem
<Neo31> ZEINTOUNA, tu voulais trouver des logiciels pour apprendre l'arabe avant ou je me trompe de personne ?
<ZEINTOUNA> السلام عليكم
<Neo31> wa 3alikom essalem
<nshardy> nn c l'home de skynet
<Neo31> ip ?
<nshardy> Neo31
<nshardy> dsl homme
<Neo31> c koi le message d'erreur exacte ?
<nshardy> adress already in use
<Neo31> what address ?
<ZEINTOUNA> QUESTION SVP
<Neo31> c un service qui demarre avec le system
<Neo31> je pense tu doit configurer un petit fichier pour que ca marche bien
<nshardy> il faut que je le termine donc en erminal
<nshardy> okay
<Neo31> je t'envoie qq details en pv nshardy
<ZEINTOUNA> comment je peux controler si mon messaage est arrive ou non
<nshardy> ok
<Neo31> just gimme few minutes to get you the file
<nshardy> okay thx
<Neo31> ZEINTOUNA, tu parle sur IRC ?
<Neo31> ton message sur IRC ?
<ZEINTOUNA> sur cette adresse ubuntu-tn@lists.ubuntu.com
<Neo31> si ca retourne pas de message d'erreur donc ca marche bien ZEINTOUNA
<ZEINTOUNA> je dois chercher sur mon email alors
<Neo31> chercher koi ZEINTOUNA
<ZEINTOUNA>  j'ai adresse un message ce soir  pour cette adresse           ubuntu-tn@lists.ubuntu.com
<ZEINTOUNA> et je vais voir dans ma boite email
<ZEINTOUNA> il ya plein d'emails
<Neo31> le sujet de ton email c koi ZEINTOUNA , je te dirai si g recu ton email ou pa
<ZEINTOUNA> c sur skynet
<Neo31> je ne vois pas un sujet contenant le mot skynet (si t'as met un sujet a ton email)
<ZEINTOUNA> VOILA JE VAIS ESSAAYER DE REFAIRE ALORS
<ZEINTOUNA> ET ON VAS CONTROLER ENSEMLE
<Neo31> ok ZEINTOUNA , stp n'utilise pas le caplock (ecrire tout en majuscules) c pas bien en chat
<ZEINTOUNA> ok
<ZEINTOUNA> voila c fait
<Neo31> c bon, g recu :)
<Neo31> ca marche bien ;)
<ZEINTOUNA> merci
<Neo31> pas de koi
<Rached> bonsoir
<Neo31> bsr Rached
<nshardy> bsr rached
<Rached> bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-01
<ANIS> sala Goldenscorp bemawi, CRACK05 & darkwise
<Neo31> salut Ahmed_Drira bemawi ChemsOnline CRACK05 darkwise et les bots :)
<Neo31> Ahmed_Drira, weslek mon email ? a propos du DVD android?
<darkwise> salem Neo31
<Ahmed_Drira> salem Neo31
<Ahmed_Drira> je vien de terminer le téléchargement
<Ahmed_Drira> merci  bien
<Neo31> u'r welcome Ahmed_Drira
<SalahGo> Slt tlm
<Neo31> hi
<SalahGo> Ahla Neo31 , brabbi question, on ne peut pas forcer le redimensionnement d'une partition montée?
<Neo31> montee non
<Neo31> il faut la demonter
<Neo31> utilise un live cd ;)
<SalahGo> c ça le probleme
<SalahGo> vu que mon GPU est mort, je dois installer le driver nvidia pour changer le xorg.conf
<Neo31> si ta pa de lecteur cd boot sur sub
<SalahGo> et après re-changer le xorg.conf
<Neo31> tu pe faire en command line
<Neo31> kan tu utilise gparted il te donne les commandes a executer en command line ;)
<SalahGo> ça va être dur de redimensionner en prompt
<SalahGo> tu as un tuto? :D
<SalahGo> sinon, nvidia c'est quoi le nom du driver pour l'apt-get?
<SalahGo> nvidia-glx?
<Neo31> nope, no tutos, sry SalahGo
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> je maitrise pas bien ubuntu en command line :p g une meilleur experience avec rpm et yum :)
<Neo31> att je v verifier
<SalahGo> C'est bizarre en plus j'arrive pas à installer le package nvidia
<Neo31> normalement c nvidia-173
<Neo31> utilise
<Neo31> apt-cache search nvidia
<SalahGo> c'est bon, j'ai trouvé le nom exact merci :)
<SalahGo> Oui, mais ça ne contient pas le fichier de config :v
<Neo31> normalement c tomatiki
<Neo31> tu install et reboot :)
<SalahGo> le problème c'est que je dois faire ça en Vesa
<SalahGo> et il ne veut le faire marcher slmnt si je lui donne les noms des périph
<Neo31> si tu va utiliser vesa pk installer le driver nvidia alor ?
<SalahGo> pour qu'il génère un fichier xorg.conf
<SalahGo> et qu'après je change slmnt la ligne driver
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> voila ca c le mien http://paste.ubuntu.com/538656/
<Neo31> c la config pour une nvidia M130 sur un Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<Neo31> bonne chance
<SalahGo> oui mais là c'est un debian, et j'ai besoin d'une config vesa, même si c'est presque la même chose
<Neo31> lol SalahGo , tu me rappel 2005 et 2006 kan j'installer le driver nvidia manuellement que je compilais en utilisant les kernel-devel et kernel-headers :p
<Neo31> ubuntu ou debian c tres different ?
<Neo31> c tjr X11 non ?
<SalahGo> oui mais là c'est du vesa...
<SalahGo> oui oui je sais, mais qlq noms de packages changent
<Neo31> t'as dit que tu ve ces lignes pour changer juste uen seule ligne
<Neo31> whatever, c ce ke g
<SalahGo> je sais je sais merci :D
<SalahGo> je vais copier ma config d'ubuntu
<SalahGo> je pense que ça marchera
<Neo31> tsarraf
<Neo31> si je pe aider avec autre chose n'hesite pa
<SalahGo> lol merci :D
<Neo31> ur welcome
<SalahGo> je relog
<SalahGo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538659/
<SalahGo> 5alli hetha 3andek heni raja3 :D
<SalahGo> Neo31, ?
<Neo31> chouf le log :p
<SalahGo> tu me redonnes le lien de mon fichier? :s
<Neo31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538656/
<SalahGo> merci ^^
<Neo31> haw le lien ama tu pe utiliser le log next time
<Neo31> t'as pa besoin que qq1 soit ici
<SalahGo> bo5l :p
<Neo31> hh
<SalahGo> euh non Neo31 , redonne moi le lien que j'ai posté :s
<SalahGo> C'est bon, j'ai lu le log
<Neo31> je t deja dendu le lien
<Neo31> mais je parlai du next time
<SalahGo> gparted shedid s7i7... trying with Ubuntu LiveCD...
<SalahGo> hmpf...
<SalahGo> LiveCD d'Ubuntu accelere même avant que je ne lui demande...
<Neo31> accelere koi
<Neo31> tu parle de lacceleration graphique?
<SalahGo> oui
<Neo31> ^^ c normal :p
<SalahGo> ...
<SalahGo> yay c bon
<SalahGo> fixed ^^
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> mabrouk :)
<SalahGo> Thx Neo31 ! ^^
<SalahGo> Well, time to fix all this, Cyall ^^
<trezeguet> hi
<trezeguet> I'm Thierrt Narcisse
<trezeguet> I'm Thierry Narcisse
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<sarhan> ChemsOnline, apotisd a un canal irc ou je peux avoir de l'aide?
<sarhan> aptosid*
<oix29> plop
<sarhan> oix29, bonsoir :)
<oix29> salut sarhan :) comment tu vas ?
<sarhan> bien et toi,
<sarhan> ?
<oix29> bof, ouais, ça va !
<oix29> http://tinyurl.com/3533owd
<ChemsOnline> salut sarhan http://aptosid.com/index.php?module=Content&func=view&pid=1
<wafa1407> slm
<MoutiiGhorbel> salemou 3alaykom
<Ahmed_Drira> salem MoutiiGhorbel
<wafa1407> cv
<MoutiiGhorbel> oui hamdoullah
<wafa1407> en fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin ubuntu 10.10 sur mon D:
<MoutiiGhorbel> c'est bien
<wafa1407> hmd
<wafa1407> :)
<MoutiiGhorbel> :)
<MoutiiGhorbel> c'est la premiere foit que tu installe ubuntu
<wafa1407> sur mon pc
<wafa1407> oui
<nshardy> slt tou le mponde
<nshardy> monde dsl
<nshardy> alors NEO31 apparamen eltaw majech
<nshardy> okay slt tou
<nshardy> mabrouk wafa bienvenue
<MoutiiGhorbel> salut
<wafa1407> merciiiiii nshardy
<MoutiiGhorbel> felicitation wafa
<nshardy> et mainen g te jure tu va pas le désinstaller
<nshardy> donc Bye Bye Bug SyStem
<wafa1407> nnnnnnnnnn jamais ndisanstaliah
<denis13> salut les amis
<MoutiiGhorbel> salut
<nshardy> slt denis ça va
<denis13> j'aurai une petite question a vous poser, j'ai installé docky il me dit a chaque fois votre acceleration graphique doit etre activé, elle est activé et il affiche toujours ce message
<denis13> c'est vrai que je trouve que mon acceleration 3d rame
<MoutiiGhorbel> il faut instaler le pilote de la carte graphique
<denis13> c fait lol
<denis13> depuis le debut
<MoutiiGhorbel> tu a une carte graphique ATI
<MoutiiGhorbel> ?
<denis13> non
<denis13> nvidia
<denis13> 8600 gt
<denis13> 9600 gt
<denis13> pardon
<MoutiiGhorbel> normalement ça doit marcher avec l'instalation du pilote bon est que les effet du bureau sont marche ?
<nshardy> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<Neo31> bsr Ahmed_Drira aminms19 bemawi ChanServ CRACK05 denis13 MoutiiGhorbel nshardy wafa1407 et les bots :)
<denis13> salut neo31
<denis13> labesalik
<Neo31> waywan 3al glxinfo :) qui ve activer compiz ?
<nshardy> essaye ça ya denis si la réponse sur console YES donc c activé
<denis13> le yes
<Neo31> 7amdoulah denis13 et toi ?
<denis13> est indiqué
<Neo31> cool
<nshardy> alors denis tu va le tester ou pa juste pr verification
<Neo31> mabrouk 3lik compiz denis13 :)
<denis13> je sais il tourne
<denis13> mais je le trouve un peu lent
<MoutiiGhorbel> bonsoir Neo 31
<wafa1407> bs
<nshardy> bsr neo31
<Neo31> ahla foufa :) mabrouk l'Ubuntu :)
<Neo31> c en dual boot si je me trompe pas non ?
<nshardy> avec une carte graphique  nvidia 9600gt ?????
<denis13> ouiiii lollll
<Neo31> ping wafa1407
<nshardy> alors
<nshardy> denis yonna deuc types
<nshardy> de pilote pr nvidia
<Neo31> denis13, si t'as une nvidia ca doit marcher parfaitement :)
<denis13> parce que docky fait que de me dire au demarrage l'acceleration doit etre activé
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
<MoutiiGhorbel> bonsoir
<wafa1407> merci Neo31
<nshardy> ya 2 pilote libre et un pilote propriétaire
<nshardy> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/nvidia
<Neo31> nshardy, si tu permet :) un ti commentaire, denis13 ton driver est installe? verifie ds le menu systeme > administration *peripheriques*
<SalahGo> Qui parle d'accélération? ne me parlez pas d'accélération T_T
<nshardy> okay ahmed tfedhel
<Neo31> le pilote proprio offre plus de fonctionalites si je me trompe pas, mais la version open source c cool aussi, tu pe essayer la version open source et la version proprio et si tu remarque une difference avec le driver proprio tu pe le laisser :)
<Neo31> thx nshardy :)
<Neo31> loool l'acceleration est la hh
<Neo31> plutot Mr Vesa ^^
<SalahGo> c'est quelle carte graphique qu'il a?
<Neo31> ahla SalahGo :)
<nshardy> voila c ke je veu dire
<denis13> oui installé
<Neo31> il a nvidia SalahGo
<SalahGo> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<SalahGo> après sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Neo31> woppa :)
<SalahGo> xD
<denis13> oui mais si j'ai compiz
<Neo31> ya SalahGo ma tsa3abhech 3lih, sayab 3lik mel les commandes en terminal denis13
<denis13> j'ai pas compris neo31
<Neo31> ta pa compri koi denis13
<denis13> traduit moi la phrase en francais lol
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> dsl
<Neo31> g dit de laisser tomber les commande, pk se compliker les choses!
<denis13> sa doit marcher
<Neo31> t'as besoin de cette fenetre pour activer desactiver un driver : http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Rf56AL-pm3Y/TBJKb5mFJBI/AAAAAAAAFbk/hUbVGgc0Lt0/s1600/Hardware-Drivers-Nvidia.png
<Neo31> tu la trouve ds System > administration > *hardware* ( *peripheriques* ) a toi de traduire :p
<denis13> oui j'ai fait mais sa doit ralentir un peu car j'ai deux ecrans
 * SalahGo Some have 2 screens, others run Ubuntu on Vesa... so unfair :v
 * Neo31 n'as aucune idee si ca ralenti a cause d'un deuxieme ecran !
<denis13> so unfair ?
<Neo31> lool, SalahGo i5dim 3ala rou7ik w ichri 3 screens, salli 3annibi ya rajil
<SalahGo> allahom salli 3lih w sallim :D
<SalahGo> denis13, joking ^^
<SalahGo> grub2 cfg file updated, rebooting to try, brb
<Neo31> lool, mella balbaz salahgo!!
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit tlm, ma migraine a fini par l'emporter! :/
<SalahGo> Et Bsr ChemsOnline au passage! :)
<Neo31> bn SalahGo
<nshardy> SAlahGo 3andou migraine zeda ya nari 3lina hena elkolna ....
 * Neo31 se demande ce que c'est une migraine!
<denis13> un gros mal de tete
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde!
 * Neo31 is asking dumb questions :p lol
<Neo31> ahla TrackerDPP :)
<nshardy> CH9I9A ya ahmed
<Neo31> c bon, je commence a me rappeler :p
<Neo31> ^^
<TrackerDPP> je cherche des botnets
<denis13> lol
<denis13> je kifferai qu'autocad tourne sous ubuntu
<Neo31> y en a des bot irc ici pas de botnets :p
<Neo31> denis13, tu pe emuler autocad ;)
<Neo31> wine ;) w dima yemchi
<Neo31> :p
<denis13> je pense pas
<denis13> sa demande de la ressourcelol
<Neo31> tu doit commencer a penser alors denis13 ;)
<denis13> j'avais trouver briscad
<denis13> qui est payant tout comme autocad
<denis13> mais qui fonctionne pareil
<denis13> je reviens
<Neo31> bien, c payant et open source ou c proprio aussi
<denis13> bech nimchi fi douche
<Neo31> take a look here later
<Neo31> may be i'll post some open source alternatives to autocad
<Neo31> denis13, http://alternativeto.net/software/autocad/?sort=likes&platform=linux
<Neo31> denis13, http://www.osalt.com/autocad
<Neo31> ;) good luck :)
<Neo31> wafa1407_, t'est en dual boot ?
<wafa1407_> oui en dual boot neo31
<Neo31> el 3a9bal lel Ubuntu sans WinBug mela ;)
<nshardy> ah 7a9a ahmed le stick de Ubuntu mni tjib fihom rithom fi le profil mte3ek
<wafa1407_> aaaaaaaamin
<wafa1407_> merciiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Neo31> we nshardy :)
<Neo31> pas de koi wafa1407_
<Neo31> nshardy, famma chkoune chrehom w jebhom cado pr la communaute :0
<nshardy> ah okay khssara
<nshardy> ;-)
<Neo31> ye5i tbara3t bi qq uns a des amis qui ont installer ubuntu :)
<Neo31> pe etre qu'il y aura d'autres, ki c :)
<nshardy> c pa grave
<nshardy> merci
<Neo31> pas de koi nshardy
<nshardy> ahmed tu conné le set fe C++
<Neo31> non nshardy
<Neo31> set koi ?
<Neo31> g oublier le cpp ! dsl
<Neo31> je me rappel pas du set
<denis13> je suis en train de tester qcad
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> atten
<nshardy> okay c conteneur teb3in biblio sTL  fe C++
<nshardy> okay c pa grave
<Neo31> tu parle de methodes setQqValeur?
<Neo31> nn g pas utiliser cette biblio
<sabri_icone> salem alikom
<Neo31> bsr sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> bsr
<sabri_icone> hhh, alors neo
<sabri_icone> j'ai cherché cherché
<sabri_icone> pas solutin ;) apparement personne n'arrive a savoir le faire
<sabri_icone> ya pas des pro dans le ged dans notre groupe
<Neo31> faire koi ?
<Neo31> hh pas necessairement sabri_icone il pe y avoir mais qu'ils sot pas interesse ou qu'ils n'ont pas du temps
<Neo31> !
<sabri_icone> lool
<sabri_icone> mais on est une communauté? dans le sens on est réunit pr partager nos savoir
<sabri_icone> sinon pourquoi faire !
<Neo31> we
<sabri_icone> hhhhhhh, je pense que c'est pour ça on est éparpillé :p
<zeitouna> salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<sabri_icone> zlm
<sabri_icone> voila la commande telnet localhost 8282
<sabri_icone> montre que le port ne fonctionne pas
<sabri_icone> en faite, apache ds mon cas et utiliser spécifiquement pour alfresco dc pa de modif ds httpd.conf
<sabri_icone> ;)
<zeitouna> tu connais en reseaux
<sabri_icone> oui,
<sabri_icone> notion
<zeitouna> quel commandes que je dois utiliser pour avoir des information sur mes cartes reseaux
<zeitouna> sur windows j'utilise ipconfig
<zeitouna> ici ifconfig ne donne pas grnd chose
<sabri_icone> par défaut
<sabri_icone> et wlan cé wlan0
<zeitouna> avec ipconfig je trouve les ip les adresses physiques ect
<zeitouna> ici comment je fais
<Neo31> ifconig donne le necessaire zeitouna
<Neo31> sinon quel genre d'info t'as besoin ?
<Neo31> zeitouna, t'as deja essayer ifconfig avant de juger cette commande ?
<Neo31> ca donne l'@IP et mac
<zeitouna> ouije fais comment ......je susi encore debutant
<Neo31> !!
<Neo31> Applications > Accessories > Terminal, tu ecrit "ifconfig" sans les guillemets et tu appuis sur la touche entree
<Neo31> !!
<Neo31> c la bonne reponse a ta question ?
<Neo31> tu c ou taper des commandes linux non ?
<zeitouna> ya weldi je sais c le consol
<Neo31> sa7itik
<Neo31> mela c koi cette question!?
<zeitouna> ifconfig a des options non
<Neo31> utilise le man
<Neo31> man ifconfig
<zeitouna> je suis nul in english crois moi
<Neo31> mais t'as pas besoin d'options pour afficher les adresses ip et mac de tes cartes reseaux (c ce ke tu cherche a faire d'apres ta question)
<Neo31> tu doit apprendre un pe d'anglais alors, sinon essaye d'utiliser google
<Neo31> ks tu ve faire zeitouna ?
<zeitouna> dis mois pour afficher ce qui dans mon terminal je fais quoi
<Neo31> !?
<Neo31> aficher koi ?
<Neo31> zeitouna, qu'est ce que tu ve faire exactement?
<zeitouna> savoir les ip et les drasses mac de mes cartes c tt
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> tres
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> ifconfig c'est suffisant comme commande sans parametres ni rien
<zeitouna> ca donne deux etho et lo
<Neo31> t'as essayer la commande "ifconfig" zeitouna ? repond pas oui ou non
<Neo31> lo c l'adresse loopback
<Neo31> et eth0 c l'adresse de ta carte ethernet sur le reseau local
<Neo31> normalement tu cherche les infos a propos de eth0 si t connecte par cable
<zeitouna> moi j'ai deux cartes ...ethernet et dvb
<Neo31> sinon voir wlan si t'es connecte sur wifi
<Neo31> dvb c celle de la carte sat
<zeitouna> oui
<Neo31> so?
<zeitouna> so?=?
<Neo31> so what?
<Neo31> t'as les adresse ip loopback ethernet et celle de la carte sat !
<Neo31> tu cherche autre chose ou c bon !?
<zeitouna> pas à pas stp
<zeitouna> sur mon terminal
<zeitouna> avec command ifconfig
<zeitouna> il nya rien comme information sur ma carte sat
<zeitouna> mouhammed@mouhammed-desktop:~$ ifconfig  eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2f:25:3e:73             inet adr:192.168.2.100  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Masque:255.255.255.0           adr inet6: fe80::211:2fff:fe25:3e73/64 Scope:Lien           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           Packets reçus:41397 erreurs:0 :0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:44151 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0       
<zeitouna> il ya que ça
<Neo31> zeitouna, -1
<Neo31> utilise paste.ubuntu.com
<Neo31> et mefie toi de ne pas mettre des information prives, le channel est logge
<zeitouna> tu as le lien ou pas
<zeitouna> tu as un message en prive la haut
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> we je c ou lire les messages prives ;)
<Neo31> zeitouna, pk tu insiste a utiliser des options avec ifconfig ?
<Neo31> je t'es deja dit que ifconfig sans autres options est suffisant
<Neo31> t'as carte dvb est down pe etre
<Neo31> brb
<Neo31> la commande "ifconfig -a" fera l'affaire pour afficher tt les cartes inclus les cartes down
<Neo31> une carte down n'as pas biensure d'ip mais tu pe voir son mac ;)
<Neo31> tu doit la connecter pour voir son ip
<Neo31> zeitouna, si ifconfig -a n'affiche pas une interface de ta carte sat c ke le systeme n'as pas pu detecter normalement, verifie si le systeme detecte ta carte et puis voir comment configurer l'interface reseau de ta carte sat
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-02
<Neo31> si c'est ce que tu cherche a faire
<zeitouna> le systeme detecte la carte comme tu vois
<Neo31> zeitouna, la commande lspci affiche les peripheriques pci connecte au PC mais ca ne veux pas dire necessairement que votre systeme les reconnait
<zeitouna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538855/
<Neo31> il faut voir comment configurer ta carte sat pour que ca marche avec ton ubuntu
<Neo31> google : configure dvb ubuntu
<Neo31> google : setup dvb ubuntu
<zeitouna> je vais voir
<Neo31> ta carte sat doit avoir un fichier dans /dev
<zeitouna> oui c trouve
<zeitouna> encore une chose il ya le signal sur kaffeine
<Neo31> tu doit verifier ceci avec qq1 qui se connai bien avec les dvb
<zeitouna> allo salam
<Neo31> !?
<zeitouna> malheureusement je connais aucun
<Neo31> je connai un qui pe aider, il s'appel google zeitouna ;)
<zeitouna> ok
<Neo31> zeitouna, c koi ta version ubuntu ?
<Neo31> 10.04
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> hum, ca doit marcher automatiquement normalement
<zeitouna> oui 10.04
<Neo31> zeitouna, essaye "sudo apt-get install v4l-dvb" puis redemarre
<Neo31> voir ca ; http://www.eurocardsharing.com/f102/how-to-install-skystar-2-in-to-ubuntu-9-04-a-133969
<Neo31> http://sateliti.info/showthread.php?11371-How-to-install-skystar-2-in-ubuntu
<Neo31> n'utilise pas le fichier indique sur la page, mais utilise la commande apt pour l'installer
 * Neo31 bach yba5ass zeitouna next time, il cherche des liens et tt puis zeitouna part sans lire ou mm dire bye
<nshardy> lol lool
<Neo31> 1+1=?
<nshardy> ça depent de valeur de 1 si g le donne 2 c 4 si ge le donne 90 c 180 lol
<Neo31> 1=1
<Neo31> 1!=2
<Neo31> 1!=4
<nshardy> ??
<zeitouna> dsl
<zeitouna> coupure electrique
<Neo31> ok zeitouna
<Neo31> satrik rabbi coupure electrique wala rak klit ba5ssa :p
<Neo31> t'as eux les liens que je t donner ?
<zeitouna> combien tu comme age toi
<nshardy> moi
<zeitouna> no neo31
<Neo31> re
<zeitouna> tt facons si une fois tu cherches a aider un type tu dois le critiquer si non tu vas tt perdre
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> 1 mn
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> l'histoire de tt perdre je comprend pas
<Neo31> zeitouna, j'espere que les lien ke je t donner vont aider un pe
<Neo31> sinon ce que tu doit faire c de :
<Neo31> 1. trouver un moyen pour tester si ton systeme reconnait la carte (si tu pe recevoir un signal de ta carte)
<Neo31> 2. s'il reconnai pas la carte, trouver un moyen pour l'installer ou la configurer et refaire l'etape 1
<Neo31> apres tu doit passer a voir si tu pe avoir l'adresse ip et mac de ta carte dvb et a configurer ton skynet
<Neo31> si t'as pas resoluer l'etape 1 et 2 ca serre a rien de faire autre chose
<nshardy> allezz Bn8 tou le monde
<Neo31> utilise google et demande de l'aide men 3and qq1 qui a de l'experiance avec les dvb
<Neo31> les forums c une bonne place aussi
<Neo31> mais normalement ces problemes sont deja resolut et tu trouvera les solutions deja sur google
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<wafa1407> bj
<wafa1407> slm
<Neo31> ahla wafa1407
<wafa1407> 3aslema Neo31
<Neo31> tu donner plus de details sur le blocage de la mise a jour ?
<Neo31> t'as essayer de redemarrer ton ubuntu et de refaire la mise a jour ?
<wafa1407> ok
<wafa1407> konet na3malou fi mis ajour w tsaker el pc
<wafa1407> kif 7alitou ma 7abech yod5oli lel ubuntu
<Neo31> (un redemarrage  n'est pas necessaire mais possible qu'un autre processur bloque la mise a jours et je connai pas comment debloquer :p )
<wafa1407> 9bel ma yotleb el mot passe yetbloca
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> behi
<Neo31> wa9tech 9ass el PC
<Neo31> fel etape de telechargement des package wala fel etape d'installation des packages ?
<wafa1407> fi 1/2 mta3 el mis a jour
<wafa1407> telechargement
<Neo31> bizarre, ca ne doit pas causer de problemes a cette etape la
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> t'as 2 PC ou un seul pc la ?
<wafa1407> 1 seul
<Neo31> ok je te donne une chose a essayer et a toi de la faire alors
<Neo31> tu doit lancer ton ubuntu
<wafa1407> oui
<Neo31> et appuis sur ctrl+alt+F2 pour utiliser le terminal
<Neo31> identifie toi avec ton username
<Neo31> et essaye de completer la mise a jour
<Neo31> fait un
<Neo31> sudo apt-get update
<wafa1407> ok
<wafa1407> merciii
<Neo31> et on va voir ci ca marche ou pa
<Neo31> sinon tu pe decrire encore ou ca bloque ?
<Neo31> avant ke tu met ton mot de pass ou apres?
<Neo31> slt Goldenscorp
<wafa1407> ok
<Goldenscorp> slt Neo31
<Goldenscorp> salut bemawi ChemsOnline ChemsOnline Neo31 wafa1407
<Goldenscorp> cava tlm
<Neo31> ca arrive sur le login screen normalement (il affiche l'ecran ou tu met ton most de passe) puis ca bloque et tu pe rien faire? ou tu pe entrer ton mot de passe wafa1407 ?
<wafa1407> nn je ne peu pas entre mon mot passe
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ca pe etre un probleme avec le gdm
<Neo31> essaye de refaire la mise a jour et on verra si ca marche pa
<wafa1407> ok
<wafa1407> merciiii
<Neo31> pas de koi
<Neo31> bonne chance
<Neo31> bon, je doit partir :)
<Neo31> a ce soir :)
<ayed> salut neo 31
<wafa1407> slm
<wafa1407> chkoen y najem y 3aweni houni
<wafa1407> !!!!!
<Goldenscorp> salut
<Goldenscorp> oui wafa1407
<wafa1407> ubuntul01 ubot2 Goldenscorp CRACK05
<wafa1407> je un problem Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> oui
<Goldenscorp> cachnouwail pb wafa1407  ?
<wafa1407> sabit el ubunttu w tebloca fi el mis a jour
<wafa1407> el mara el loula kif 7alitou yetbloca 9bel ma yotleb el mot pase
<wafa1407> w tawa wala kif n7elou yab9a fi el page mta3 el derage tatla3li ubuntu 10.10 w yo93ed y dimari
<wafa1407> ma na3rafech n5aliah  w n  ema kif 5alitou ma sar 7ata chey
<Goldenscorp> ok
<wafa1407> !!!!!!!!!!
<wafa1407> chnoua na3melou
<Goldenscorp> ubuntu w7dou wala im3a windows ?
<wafa1407> bon w eni na3mel fi el mis ajour tsakarili el pc rahou
<wafa1407> m3a windows
<wafa1407> Goldenscorp chnoua el 7al!!!!
<ANIS> slam aminms19, bemawi, ChemsOnline, CRACK05, Goldenscorp and wafa1407
<wafa1407> slm ANIS
<Goldenscorp> wafa1407:  kif t3mil redemarage famachi table fih il system windows ubuntu et ubuntu recovery mode
<Goldenscorp> ??
<Goldenscorp> salut ANIS
<ANIS> :) quoi de neuf les amis?
<wafa1407> oui
<wafa1407> fiah
<Goldenscorp> imchi il ubuntu (recovery mode)
<wafa1407> ey
<Goldenscorp> inzil entrée
<wafa1407> w men ba3d!!!!
<Goldenscorp> ouchouf il ubuntu yitblouka wala lé
<Goldenscorp> kani it7al 3awid il mise a jour
<Goldenscorp> ok ?
<wafa1407> ok
<Goldenscorp> wafa1407: imcha ubuntu (recovery mode) ?
<Goldenscorp> cava?
<ANIS> Goldenscorp: kayfa al 7él yé a5a al 3arab :D
<Goldenscorp> alem bi ANIS chy5 il 9abilat al 3arab :)
<Goldenscorp> ca va 5ouya
<ANIS> hmd :D
<ANIS> hey queen
<queen> bsr tt le monde
<queen> hey ANIS
<Goldenscorp> salut queen
<ANIS> yé marahbi :)
<queen> i wonder if someone could help to install ubuntu in my partition
<queen> !
<queen> salut Goldenscorp
<queen> so ?
<queen> hello
<queen> plz
<queen> i'm here to get help nd i don't find help :s
<queen> no one of u know how to install ubuntu?
<Goldenscorp> queen:  french or arab
<queen> s u like
<queen> etkalam b ay loougha
<queen> english , arabic, frensh
<queen> comme tu veux
<queen> il mouhem n7eb chkoun i3aweni fil installation
<queen> et surtout fel partitionnement
<queen> entre home root ...
<queen> tu m'as compris?
<queen> Goldenscorp:
<ANIS> re
<ANIS> queen: t'as un problème?
<queen> je veux installer ubuntu 10.04
<queen> et je suis mintenant sur le point de l'essayer
<queen> avec le CD
<queen> et je veux l'installer maintenant
<ANIS> OK
<queen> et j'ai besoin d'aide
<queen> et de kelk'un qui me guide vers le bon chemin
<queen> c tt
<ANIS> tu veux faire un duel boot ou tu veux laisser ubuntu seul ??
<queen> dual boot
<ANIS> cool..
<ANIS> un instant je te donne un excellent TUTO sur le duel boot
<queen> d'accord
<queen> mais en fait la difficulté que je trouve est au niveau du partitionnement la partie SWAP, home , root
<queen> tu m'as compris ANIS ?
<ANIS> Il utilise ubuntu 10.10 mais c'est presque la même chose que 10.04, il contient une bonne explication des étapes de partitionnement ;) http://www.wooshi.fr/Tutoriel/10-Dual-boot-Windows-Linux/1
<queen> ooh merci ANIS :)
<queen> un instant je vais le verifier :)
<ANIS> queen: lit le et reste connecter avec nous si tu trouveras n'importe quelle difficulté dit le :D
<queen> oki :)
<queen> thanx anyway for ur help :))
<ANIS> queen:
<ANIS> t'es encore là!!
<queen> ui
<queen> ?
<ANIS> je pense que j'ai trompé.. le tuto présente une installation en duel boot, mais pour une nouvelle installation de win et ubuntu.. alors dès que tu as déjà un win installer ça te convient pas
<queen> ok
<queen> en fait je suis entrain de le verifier
<Goldenscorp> 15 min je re
<ANIS> d'accord.. sinon tu peut lancer l'installation et je  te guiderai inchallah
<queen> tu sais partitionner la partie de ubuntu swap root home ...
<queen> ??
<ANIS> pour ubutntu il faut juste 2 partitions la premiere de type EXT4 et la deuxiéme de type swap(le swap doit avoir au MAXIMUM 2Go de taille)
<queen> je sais d'avance qu'il faut aussi faire une parti pour root et une partie pour home
<queen> c a d une partie systeme et une partie documents
<queen> tu m'as compris?
<Goldenscorp> queen: voila http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/partitionner_manuellement_avec_installateur_ubuntu
<ANIS> oui.. désolé j'ai jamais fait ça.. car je met mes doc dans un autre disque dur.. home c'est juste pour les donner temporaires
<queen> oui j vois ANIS
<queen> c pa grave
<queen> merci Goldenscorp  je vais lire le tuto
<ANIS> le lien de Goldenscorp est meilleur que le mien ;)
<queen> que tu m'as donné
<ANIS> Goldenscorp: torkod torkod w tatla3 kén bil héja il mammou ;) wahdik w barra
<Goldenscorp> queen: tu veux une partion / ,et une partion /home et une partion swap ?
<Goldenscorp> lol ANIS
<queen> oui c ca Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> queen:  9adach 3andik espace disque pour ubuntu ?
<queen> j sais que je pourrais le faire avec Gparted
<queen> nn?
<queen> avant l'installtion meme
<queen> nn?
<queen> j'ai 40Go Goldenscorp
<queen> !!
<Goldenscorp> 9dach ram ?
<Goldenscorp> 1gb 2 gb ?
<queen> jnsp
<queen> est ce qu'il y a une commande
<queen> que je le tapee
<queen> et qui me donne la taille de mon RAM
<queen> ?
<Goldenscorp> oui tapee lshw
<Goldenscorp> ok ?
<queen> OK
<queen> wait
<Goldenscorp> queen:
<queen> ui Goldenscorp
<queen> maktouba 423Mb
<queen> mais j crois c a d 512m
<queen> nn?
<queen> Goldenscorp:
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Goldenscorp> donc( 10 gb pour  / ) ( 29 gb pour /home)  (1gb pour  swap )
<Goldenscorp> le swap 2 fois le ram
<Goldenscorp> ok?
<queen> ok :)
<queen> est ce que tu peux me guider Goldenscorp  pendant l'installation?
<Goldenscorp> re queen
<queen> ok Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ca avence l'instalation ?
<queen> nn j'ai pa encore commencer hh
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Goldenscorp> queen:  voila le livre pdf http://www.framabook.org/docs/ubuntu/framabook2_ubuntu-10-04_v8_creative-commons-by-sa.pdf
<Goldenscorp> simple comme ubuntu 10.04 c'est un bon guide
<Goldenscorp> queen:
<Goldenscorp> Ce livre propose une progression claire et pédagogique pour installer, apprivoiser et utiliser Ubuntu au quotidien
<Goldenscorp> re bad ADSL
<nshardy> slt tou le monde
<Goldenscorp> salut nshardy
<nshardy> slt Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> bn tlm
<nshardy> bn
<queen> bsr
<nshardy> re
<nshardy> bsr
<ChemsOnline> bonsoir
<ChemsOnline> salem
<queen> bsr ChemsOnline
<ChemsOnline> y a quelque chose de spécial ?
<nshardy> nn prk
<nshardy> slt chems
<ChemsOnline> salut nshardy
<nshardy> slt
<ChemsOnline> queen m a interpellé en pv
<nshardy> oui moi aussi
<ChemsOnline> je pensai qu il y a V quelque chose de spécial
<ChemsOnline> ok
<ChemsOnline> bonne soirée à tous
<nshardy> nn juste elle veu questionner de parionnemen avec Gparted
<ChemsOnline> je retourne à mes occupation ;)
<nshardy> ok
<ChemsOnline> ah ok
<nshardy> partitionnement
<queen> bonne soirée ChemsOnline  et désolé pour le dérangement
<ChemsOnline> moi j utilise plutot sfdisk cfdisk & lvm
<ChemsOnline> non pas de soucis
<ChemsOnline> mais si je peu aider n hesitez pas
<ChemsOnline> C toujours un plaisir
<queen> merci ChemsOnline  :)
<queen> nshardy m'a aidé :)
<nshardy> hi
<denis13> salut tout le monde
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<fazi> slt
<sabri_icone> chemess
<sabri_icone> je suis bloqué sur le contenue de la présentation
<sabri_icone> j'ai définie les petits points
<Neo31> bsr ANIS CRACK05 darkwise denis13 nshardy sabri_icone wafa1407 :)
<Neo31> wafa1407, ca a amrcher ?
<nshardy> salut
<ANIS> bonsoir Neo31
<wafa1407> slt
<nshardy> Neo31
<Neo31> ca roule ?
<Neo31> yep nshardy ?
<wafa1407> desinstalitou w 3awet sabitou
<nshardy> nn kmelet eslt lool
<wafa1407> w 3mel mis a jour
<wafa1407> w ma fama 7ata drve
<wafa1407> r
<ANIS> hmd Neo31
<ANIS> toi?
<Neo31> koi nshardy ?
<Neo31> ca va ANIS
<nshardy> rien
<Neo31> wafa1407, c koi le probleme de drivers ?
<Neo31> chnouwa ma fama 7ata drve?
<wafa1407> ma fama 7ata driver
<wafa1407> ma ye5demech wifi
<Neo31> par 7ata driver tu ve dire koi exactement, le driver son et tt doit absolument marcher wafa1407
<Neo31> donc si je comprend bien ma famech driver wifi mouch "7ata driver" c ca ?
<wafa1407> il n' y a  aucune driver
<wafa1407> wa9teli ncharchi 3ala les driver
<Neo31> fel menu system > administration > hardware ?
<wafa1407> je ne trouve rien
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> je vois
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> donc la carte wifi ca marche pa :)
<wafa1407> oui
<Neo31> t'as la 10.04 ou 10.10?
<wafa1407> 10.10
<Neo31> ca donne koi la "lspci" ?
<Neo31> utilise paste.ubuntu.com pour donner le resultat
<Neo31> ne fait surtout pas coller sur le chan
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm! :)
<wafa1407> ok
<SalahGo> Neo31, tu penses que la 11.04 sera GPU Inclusive dans son démarrage d'installation?
<SalahGo> Anyone could tell me?
<SalahGo> Or should i wait till april? :S
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<sarhan> j'ai trouvé une distribution linux qui fonctionne sur mon laptop :)
<SalahGo> Konbanwa sarhan-kun! :)
<SalahGo> ah bon? :p
<sarhan> SalahGo: j'utilisai windows :/
<SalahGo> :o
<SalahGo> Tout laptop est tatoué?
<SalahGo> ton*
<sarhan> SalahGo: yep et en + de ca carte graphique non reconnue
<SalahGo> <- Vesa user
<SalahGo> :D
<sarhan> SalahGo: en 2014 tu prendra directement l'avion pour le japon? ^^
<SalahGo> C'est quoi cette graphique?
<sarhan> SalahGo: ATI HD 5770
<SalahGo> 2014? on aura un vol direct? :D
<sarhan> SalahGo: on aura un dinar open source :D
<SalahGo> lol
<sarhan> ils me font de la concurence --'
<SalahGo> attend, tu me dis qu'une ATI HD 5770 n'est pas reconnu par aucun linux?
<sarhan> SalahGo: la mienne plutot
<SalahGo> ni debian? ni redhat? aucun?
<sarhan> SalahGo: c'est une version (chneya 3aks overclocked?)
<SalahGo> 3aks overclocked? 3adia lol
<sarhan> ta7t 3adeya
<SalahGo> lol?
<sarhan> 7asilou c une version pour consommer moin de courant (ye5dmou fel steg --')
<sarhan> SalahGo: et en lieu et place d'un ecran normal j'ai droit à un white screen of the death et un petit carré noir pour la souris :/
<SalahGo> Du moment que tu as une accéleration graphique... :p
<SalahGo> ah wé, là, tu n'as pas d'accéleration xD
<SalahGo> dans ce cas, run prompt au début, change le xorg.conf (si tu es sous debian)
<SalahGo> et change le driver de ati ou nv à vesa
<Neo31> <SalahGo> Neo31, tu penses que la 11.04 sera GPU Inclusive dans son démarrage d'installation? <<< je ne sais pas
<sarhan> SalahGo: c bon j'ai tout reglé (enfin)
<sarhan> Neo31: bonsoir
<SalahGo> sarhan, et comment?
<SalahGo> Neo31, za3ma il n'y aura pas d'interface textuelle au début? :v
<sarhan> chma3netha GPU blablalbla?
<sarhan> inclusive*
<SalahGo> GPU inclusive veut dire qu'il essayera de reconnaitre le gpu et de l'utiliser au tout début
<SalahGo> comme la 10.04 et 10.10
<sarhan> SalahGo: Ubuntu sucks !
<SalahGo> c'est pour ça que tu as le carré noir avec le white screen au début sarhan
<sarhan> SalahGo: j'aime pas trop ce GPU insclusive alors :D
<SalahGo> Bah, Ubuntu fait trop confiance à ses drivers
<Neo31> bsr sabri_icone
<sarhan> Neo31: mezelt 7a9erni? :(
<SalahGo> C'est pas pour rien que c'est la distro la plus complète quand même :)
<Neo31> 3lech 7a9rik sabri_icone ?
<Neo31> sarhan,
<SalahGo> lol
<sarhan> Neo31: :D
<SalahGo> sarhan, tu as essayé debian 5?
<sarhan> Neo31: elmarra lo5ra SalahGo ouelmarra hedi SalahGo :P
<Neo31> non el mara hedhi sabri_icone
<sarhan> Neo31: elmarra lo5ra SalahGo ouelmarra hedi sabri_icone
<Neo31> chna3malik dima tji en retar xchat ysaba9hom houma
<sarhan> SalahGo: LMDE marche donc plus de probleme
<sarhan> SalahGo: le seul probleme qui me derange pas c que c une rolling release
<sarhan> la il me dit qu'il reste 3 heure de telechargement de màj
<SalahGo> bah, tant que c'est du debian x)
<sabri_icone> bonsoir tls monde
<SalahGo> tu ne sera pas trop dépaysé tu auras encore le sudo et le dpkg :D
<SalahGo> Bsr sabri_icone
<sarhan> SalahGo: netdhaker awel marra 5rajt men ubuntu
<sarhan> SalahGo: je passai en root avec sudo -s
<sarhan> et il voulait pas :/
<sabri_icone> bonsoir SalahGo Neo31 SalahGo nshardy wafa1407 ubot2 ubuntulo1 darkwise denis13 ANIS locobot_4 ChemsOnline
<SalahGo> lol
<sarhan> SalahGo: avant de connaitre su -
<wafa1407> bs
<sarhan> sabri_icone: ahla
<SalahGo> sarhan, c'était fedora? :D
<sabri_icone> c'est quoi eyeos exactement un serveur ou un systeme
<SalahGo> Bsr nizarus & wafa1407
<sarhan> SalahGo: oui ^^ fedora 12
<wafa1407> bs
<sarhan> nizarus: bonsoir
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Neo31> bsr sabri_icone nizarus :)
<Neo31> wafa1407, ou est l'lscpi ?
<Neo31> lspci
<wafa1407> ma 3raftech chnoua bech nekteb
<wafa1407> :(
<Neo31> 7ill terminal w iktib lspci
<Neo31> tres simple
<nizarus> qui a vu zeitouna aujourd'hui ?
<Neo31> pa moi, je vien juste darriver
<Neo31> il ete la hier soir nizarus
<nizarus> thx Neo31
<Neo31> famma 7aja nizarus ?
<wafa1407> Neo31 qq min
<nizarus> noo Neo31 :)
<nshardy> lspci g le li kelke par fi support cours LPI101
<nshardy> chkoun yessel 3liha
<Neo31> moi nshardy , chna7welha el lspci elle va bien?
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<Neo31> take ur time wafa1407
<sarhan> Neo31: e5i ellspci moch commande bash? oO
<nshardy> Lspci affiche les bus et le cartes d'extension PCI detecté
<Neo31> oui sabri_icone
<nshardy> ya sarhan
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<nshardy> wa9et eli tzidha -v elle affiche les resources alloué
<sarhan> nshardy: hay mela a3lech Neo31 yeshel 3ala 7welou?
<Neo31> sabri_icone sarhan SalahGo vos pseudo commencent tous par SA vous devez changer :p
<nshardy> ché pa
<Neo31> sinon bach no93od dima noghlot binetkom :p
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> nshardy, et kan tu utilise la commande "sudo rm -rf /" apres la commande "lspci" ca donne koi? tu pe verifier ?
<Neo31> ^^
<saarhan> haka ena nebda louel
<saarhan> Neo31: -1
<Neo31> lool
<nshardy> w tnejem et3awedha b dmesg
<SalahGo> Neo31, déjà en enregistré au NickServ, je vais pas recommencer
<saarhan> Neo31: yezi ya weldi yjichi we7ed débutant yjarebha
<Neo31> jaw saarhan chbik avec deux A ?
<SalahGo> au moins écrivez # avant :p
<saarhan> Neo31: bech enji lewel fi résultats de recherche google
<Neo31> saarhan, qq1 de debutant ne trouvera pas ce log :p
<saarhan> attention tout le monde ne faites pas la commande sudo rm -rf /
<Neo31> salahGo explusee ^^ lezim 3mall 3amla :p
<Neo31> loool, hek t3awed tiktib fiha saarhan !! y aura plus de chance mnt ke qq1 yektibha
<SalahGo> :/
<saarhan> Neo31: jemla :D
<Neo31> nshardy ne repond pas, je pense saye kitbithha :p
<saarhan> slimTN: ahla
<saarhan> Neo31: ken ktebha rahou deconnecta
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> sar enti jarrabthha ^^ ya w7ayad :p
<slimTN> salut all , saarhan  es sarhan ??
<nshardy> lol maktebthech
<Neo31> salut slimTN
<saarhan> slimTN: c koi sarhan?
<Neo31> oui slimTN
<saarhan> Neo31: lé jemla maktebhech :D
<slimTN> sé twa sarhan ???
<Neo31> saarhan != sarhan
<saarhan> slimTN: non c ki ? je le connais pas
<Neo31> oups, elle a deconnecter saarhan :p
<Neo31> ^^
<SalahGo> lol j'ai écrit que je passais uniquement sous ubuntu sur identica j'ai eu 5 RT & réponses xD
<Neo31> kitbithha ^^
<SalahGo> me félicitant :p
<saarhan> SalahGo: GG
<saarhan> SalahGo tu connais pas slimTN ? :D
<slimTN> sé po sarhanTN ?? alors pourquoi ce nom Grrrrr
<SalahGo> slimtn ou slimks?
<slimTN> sé moi SocoM :p
<saarhan> SalahGo: c le meme :D
<slimTN> lkol
<SalahGo> lool
<nshardy> Neo 31 tu m'a parlé
<SalahGo> mar7bé mar7bé :D
<slimTN> slimTN slim KS SocoM iSlouma slimKhan
<slimTN> ^^
<Neo31> non nshardy , ni7sebik jarrabt hakil commande
<Neo31> 5ater je c pas ce ke ca donne
<saarhan> SalahGo: mane9es ken yjini message Missty125 a rejoint #ubuntu-tn --'
<SalahGo> SlimIpad, SlimIphone, SlimGalaxyTab xD
<nshardy> ouhhh 3Adiha 3la akher lool
<nshardy> lol tawa lspci
<nshardy> te3ti eli 9olna 3lih
<Neo31> ti la
<nshardy> w rm _rf efface forcemen
<Neo31> mouch lspci nshardy
<saarhan> nshardy: ca donne koi comme résultat?
<Neo31> eli ba3dha
<nshardy> donc
<Neo31> loool
<nshardy> eyeh a9ra eli ktebtou
<nshardy> lool
<saarhan> nshardy: ti lé mahouch ca boost les performance du processeur
<SalahGo> 3ajbetkom rm -rf? brabbi tweetiha saarhan xD
<Neo31> oui c ca saarhan
<Neo31> ca permet de booster tt le systeme :p
<saarhan> SalahGo: on m'a ban du canal #ubuntu-fr a cause de ca --'
<nshardy> rm -rf efface forcemen le dossier et son contenu
<Neo31> yetboosta 3ala 9a3da s7i7a, ywalli 5fif 3ali5ir
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> to7t men 3ini nshardy
<saarhan> nshardy: essaye ech 5aser
<Neo31> ca n'efface pas le dossier
<Neo31> jarrabha et tu verra
<nshardy> chui une sarhan
<SalahGo> Rabbi yahdikom... winek ya nizarus !!! :D
 * saarhan n'a aucune résponsabilité sur les conséquances de la commande
<saarhan> nshardy: le sénario d'ubuntu-fr se repete
<Neo31> lool
<nshardy> ya neo3& g preparé bien le cours de lpi101 mais dommage ma3aditech looooool
<SalahGo> famma shkoun jarrabha ki ktibthia fil ubuntu-fr? oO
<Neo31> lool
<nshardy> c koi le sénario d'ubuntu-fr
<nizarus> ech themma SalahGo ?
<nshardy> loooooooooooooooooool
<Neo31> nshardy, bach ne5ou men 3andik el cours elli 7adhart bih
<nshardy> oki
<Neo31> surement fih ghalta ton cours, 5ater el commande heki n'efface pas le dossier
<sarhan> nizarus: chay chay :D
<SalahGo> nizarus, 7atta shay lol xD
<SalahGo> nizarus, enfin, sarhan houni, ifhim wa7dek xD
<Neo31> c un scenario ke g regarder ojrd8 au theatre nshardy
 * slimTN telhé 2 min fel fb yal9a 1000 repliques et replique
<nizarus> SalahGo, 3inek 3al idara :) rani mithenni bik rahou
<nshardy> et il fo un pipe entre le deux cmd g pense
<nshardy> khater c sont de cmd
<Neo31> loool, l'idara 5/5 nizarus haw n7adhrou fi scenario ta7foune ellila
<nshardy> pas une option de cmd
<nshardy> sarhan chui une fille
<sarhan> SalahGo: yezzi mel 9offa
<sarhan> nshardy: ti béhi fhemtek :P
<Neo31> ya nshardy hek tla3t enti zeda t3anid com ton ami, jarabha et tu verra ke ca n'efface pas un dossier
<SalahGo> sarhan, fammeshi mandabbar T-shirt :p
<sarhan> SalahGo: sayé a3malt we7ed e5er
<sarhan> ak7el
<SalahGo> Wa33
<SalahGo> T_T
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> et j'ai acheté un Tux
<sarhan> en peluche
<nizarus> SalahGo, il n'y a pas la taille XXXXXXXXXL pour les T-shirt ubuntu :p
<SalahGo> aman nizarus ? T____T
<sarhan> SalahGo: on peut te le faire sur mesure
<nshardy> i wanna a T-shirt
<Neo31> mnine sarhan ?
<SalahGo> hataw injibou mil japon!!
<SalahGo> :p
<sarhan> SalahGo: 3 t-shirt XXXl enlas9ouhom :D
<Neo31> waywanna :)
<Neo31> sarhan mnine le tux ?
<sarhan> SalahGo: 7atta temchi lel japon
<sarhan> Neo31: l9itou bel zhar
 * SalahGo will use sudo r* -r* on sarhan 's PC when he'd meet him :p
<sarhan> Neo31: kal 7wenet eli ybi3ou fel les portes clé
<SalahGo> hataw inwarrik!
<Neo31> brabbi ken 3andik barcha zhar al9alik m3ak k3ayab SalahGo
<Neo31> sarhan,
<SalahGo> bagla liha, nimshi nitba3 ubuntu 3la t-shirt :p
<sarhan> SalahGo: to9sed tetba3 t-shirt 3ala ubuntu?
<SalahGo> ...
<SalahGo> mal9ana fi SIB sousse...........
<sarhan> SalahGo: ay taw netfhemou
<SalahGo> enehou a7san t-shirt ubuntu! :p
<sarhan> SalahGo: enjib m3aya des ninja :D
 * sarhan hazou enoum wel maj de LMDE mawfetech
<SalahGo> dewiw, injib m3aya des shinigami!
<sarhan> SalahGo: enjib m3aya des sumos :D
<SalahGo> sarhan, barra or9ed.... <.<
<sarhan> SalahGo: je peux pas :/
<sarhan> SalahGo: ghodwa andi un devoir de tp en informatique tu peux m'aider?
<test__> test
<sarhan> test__: it works!
<wafa1407_> bs
<wafa1407_> eni fin fe suis connectei avec ununtu
<sarhan> wafa1407_: rebonsoir
<sarhan> wafa1407_: probleme avec le clavier?
<wafa1407_> nn
 * Neo31 brb
<slimTN> xD
<wafa1407_> slimTN ma tafda7niech aman
<slimTN> tkt ;)
<sarhan> haya bonne nuit all
<wafa1407_> bon maniech mnajma net3amel m3a el ubuntu
<wafa1407_> :(
<SalahGo> 3lesh wafa1407_ ? :o
<nshardy> wafa fe lawel et aprés tou va ce passe bien
<nshardy> bn sarhan
<wafa1407_> nchallah
<wafa1407_> bon eni les driver cv pas
<wafa1407_> ma bech y5demli wifi
<SalahGo> btw nshardy = Hardy sur Tunitech?
<nshardy> koi g pa compri salah
<wafa1407_> Neo31 je suis la je suis dz 3ala 5ater conet ne5dem sur wind w tawa rja3t lel ubuntu
<slimTN> ahh enchenté hardy
<slimTN> sé socom (tawa badboy)
<nshardy> enchanté
<slimTN> un tunitech lover <3
<SalahGo> lol slimTN apparament ce n'est Hardy :D
<SalahGo> ce n'est pas lui slimTN x)
<slimTN> oups
<slimTN> looooooooooooool
<nshardy> oui justemen et c elle
<nshardy> pa lui
<slimTN> Mme hardi ?
<wafa1407_> !!!!!!!!!!
<SalahGo> Question pour confirmer; tu aimes les gundam? :D
<SalahGo>  -> nshardy
<SalahGo> nshardy, en tout cas désolé de t'avoir confonduE avec Hardy
<slimTN> wafa1407_, chniya naw3ou ton pc
<slimTN> moi aussi :D
<wafa1407_> packard bell
 * Neo31 is back
<nshardy> nn
<nshardy> dsl pr le retard
<Neo31> wafa1407_, lspci
<Neo31> copier coller sur paste.ubuntu.com et donne le lien
<Neo31> wafa1407_, les drivers ca marche bien, c juste le wifi c tt
<SalahGo> Si ton mobule WiFi est un BroadCom bien sûr
<wafa1407_> Neo31 http://paste.ubuntu.com/539178/
<Neo31> c une atheros
<Neo31> la carte wifi
<Neo31> wafa1407_, une petite question
<wafa1407_> !!!!!!!
<Neo31> kan tu installais ubuntu, tu ete connecte avec un cable ethernet ou pa ?
<wafa1407_> oui
<Neo31> hum, t sure?
<Neo31> des le debut de l'install juska la fin ?
<SalahGo> Donc normalement, il devra trouve un driver, au moins propriétaire
<wafa1407_> je suis sur ubuntu
 * SalahGo & Neo31 are pwned :p
<Neo31> tkallam 3ala rou7ik SalahGo :p
<SalahGo> 7adher 3arfi... :p
<SalahGo> wafa1407_, l'eternel "Système -> Administration -> Pilotes Supplémentaires" te sera d'une grande aide je pense :)
<wafa1407_> oui
<Neo31> wafa1407_,
<Neo31> movaise nouvelle
<Neo31> ca marchera pas automatiquement
<wafa1407_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Neo31> normalement tu doit utiliser le madwifi 7aja ki haka pour le driver wifi
<Neo31> t'as tomber sur la movaise carte wifi :p dsl
<nshardy> hiya momken cpa un pb de driver ya Neo 3&
<Neo31> tu pe lancer un thread a propos de ca sur la mailing liste
<slimTN> alé lé gars bn8
<Neo31> sinon voir ce lien
<Neo31> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505100
 * slimTN méchi norGed
<Neo31> et voir qq chose relie lel atheros et mad-wifi sur ubuntu
<Neo31> cette ligne pe aussi aider fel recherche "02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)"
<nshardy> khater se3et il faut configuer connexion wa7edha  saretli amrra ya rien il capte pas le réseau de mon oncle mm si il capte des autres
<nshardy> réseau wifi
<SalahGo> MadWifi prend en charge atheros, surement
<wafa1407_> ok merci Neo31 je va voir sa
<Neo31> ces mot cles aussi : atheros, ubuntu, "02:00.0", "AR5001", madwifi
 * Neo31 brb (be right back)
<nshardy> c pa la peine
<Neo31> pas de koi wafa1407_
<SalahGo> "sudo modprobe ath_pci" ne retourne rien?
<SalahGo> à utiliser slmnt après madwifi
 * Neo31 is back
<SalahGo> Time for me to go sleep
<SalahGo> Gnight All, おやすみなさいみんあ
<nshardy> gn
<Neo31> good night sa
<Neo31> wine mcha sarhan !
<Neo31> et sabri
<sarhan> rebonsoir
<nshardy> bsr
<nshardy> sarhan
<Neo31> welcome back sarhan
<nshardy> ti hak lena 9olet yetferej fi film
<sarhan> ghodwa na9ra à 8h :)
<Neo31> go sleep mela
<Neo31> matroud
<sarhan> Neo31: je peux pas :(
<Neo31> pk pa?
<nshardy> ana insomaniac mal9itech 7al g dor ke 3 heures
<sarhan> tayer a3leya enoum :(
<sarhan> ahawka ena kima nshardy
<sarhan> mchet ra9det :D
<Neo31> hh elle dor pas mnt sarhan
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> mizel bekri :p
<sarhan> Neo31: fama logithéque fi linuxmint ?
<Neo31> sarhan, ochrob 9ahwa pe etre yjik enoume :p
<Neo31> je c pa sarhan
<nshardy> vs me croi les amis
<Neo31> mint c KDE par defaut non ?
<sarhan> Neo31: gnome
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> Neo31: j'aime pas kde
<nshardy> g fé une tite études sur les informaticien surtou le " GEEK" d'info maynejmouch yor9odou ou yor9ed chwaya w saharra
<nshardy> et en plus ke ça
<nshardy> 9rit étude eli eli yeshrou barcha c sint des intelligents le plupart de temps :-p
<nshardy> lool
<nshardy> wallah berrasmi
<sarhan> nshardy: ay ay 7attouha je c pas ou sur internet ya un mois ou deux :D
<nshardy> voila sur yahoo actualité
<Neo31> loool, famma 7keya scientifique walla juste des journalistes y3addiw fi w9ayat nshardy ?
<sarhan> Neo31: journalistes tar a3ihom elnoum :D
<nshardy> nn yonna tou un anayse
<nshardy> analyse scientifique
<Neo31> hh, heki hiia sarhan ;)
<Neo31> behi het la source mela nshardy
<Neo31> ^^ natla3chi 3ab9our w ma fibelich :p ^^
<Neo31> r u done?
<Neo31> pous, wrong window :p sry
<Neo31> oups
<sarhan> e5i 9adech elwa9t?
<sarhan> c bien 01:57?
<Neo31> !
<Neo31> nope
<sarhan> ah akther a9al?
<Neo31> na99ass se3a
<sarhan> ah ok
<Neo31> c 1h
<sarhan> nice mezel bekri
<Neo31> hh men wa9tech sarhan ?
<nshardy> http://www.seneweb.com/news/Societe/les-gens-intelligents-se-couchent-tard_n_37944.html
<nshardy> g pense ke ça mais g veu fouller un peu plus
<sarhan> http://www.sourceslist.eu/installare-software-tramite-repository/apt-fast-and-axel-roughly-26x-faster-apt-get-downloads/
<sarhan> si ca interesse quelqu'un
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-03
<Neo31> merci nshardy , ne perd pas ton temps a chercher pour nous :p
<nshardy> c ça l'original
<nshardy> http://www.slate.fr/lien/30623/gens-intelligents-se-couchent-tard
<nshardy> nn c pa grave
<Neo31> je pensais ke pe etre tu a deja le lien :p
<sarhan> nshardy: fadhya shgol :D
<Neo31> merci encore :)
<Neo31> hh
<nshardy> nn walah chay kenet ne3mel fi prog w 9olet nrete7
<Neo31> building a program is like a mramma :p
<sarhan> Neo31 :D
<sarhan> 7alin mrama?
<darkwise> salem tout le monde
<sarhan> darkwise: bonsoir :)
<Neo31> bsr darkwise
<darkwise> Neo31: il faut voir méla comment paquager un paquet .deb
<nshardy> oui khater nekhdem fi 3 prog liya w l zouz sou7abi
<darkwise> tu va voir ce que c'est l'mramma :p
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> g essayer un rpm hello world avant ^^
<sarhan> darkwise: comment paquager un paquet .rpm?
<Neo31> c t pas tro compliker (c normal c un hello wolrd) mais ca se complique bcp avec de plus gros programmes
<darkwise> sarhan: .rpm je ne sais pas honetement
<darkwise> ce que je sais, c'est comment le faire pour les .deb debian
<sarhan> darkwise, Neo31 ca serait une idée de creer un .deb puis le convertir en rpm avec alien?
<Neo31> sarhan tu pe voir sur le site de fedora, sinon y en a d'autres source aussi (y en a des rpm pour fedora et d'autres pour redhat... et c pa exactement la mm chose)
<darkwise> sarhan: non je ne cois pas ...
<darkwise> c'est laisser çà au dernier recours ...
<Neo31> je pe pas confirmer
<darkwise> sarhan: que je dis , je ne crois pas, c'est : " non jamais de la vie" ;)
<Neo31> ca marche normalement mais pe etre kil faut creer chaqun wa7dou
<darkwise> en fait il y a un projet de openSuse
<darkwise> une "usine" de packaging pour faire des paquets à presque toutes les distib
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> c koi le nom du projet?
<darkwise> sarhan: je cherche le lien,
<darkwise> mais ce qui est sûr, avec les tutoriaux que j'ai suivi pour debian
<darkwise> je peux confirmer une chose :
<darkwise> rien que pour une seul distribturion
<sarhan> les paquets deb sont compatible avec toutes les distro basé sur debian?
<darkwise> la manière de faire est différente si le language de programmation est différent
<Neo31> loooooool, mella ka3ba article nshardy :)
<darkwise> sarhan: oui et non
<sarhan> Neo31: tawa 9ritou? ti hak re9ed :D
<darkwise> sarhan: tu es intéressé par le paquaging ?
<darkwise> s/paquaging/packaging
<sarhan> darkwise: wi j'essaye de creer un deb et un rpm pour un projet
<Neo31> nshardy, la mouch re9ed sarhan ghatess fi 7ajet o5ra
<darkwise> je peux t'aider, volentier ;)
<Neo31> oups
<nshardy> oui neo31
<Neo31> rien
<sarhan> Neo31: lé re9ed :D
<Neo31> faute de frappe
<Neo31> dsl
<Neo31> la mouch re9ed sarhan
<nshardy> ok
<Neo31> ghatiss fi 7aja o5ra
<Neo31> ca m'interesse aussi :)
<Neo31> le packaging darkwise
<darkwise> et bien, on peut faire un atelier alors ;)
<sarhan> darkwise: +1
<darkwise> on commence par quelque chose facile
<Neo31> fikra behia :)
<Neo31> tu fait deja du packaging darkwise ?
<sarhan> darkwise: ya eu un atelier du genre cet été sur ubuntu-classroom
<darkwise> et on augmente la difficulté de plus en plsu ;)
<darkwise> oui, il en a toujours
<Neo31> sur debian-women sarhan
<darkwise> déjà je sors d'un la maintenant
<sarhan> Neo31: hedeka we7ed e5er
<darkwise> j'étais déjà en retard ce soitr
<darkwise> soir
<darkwise> j'ai pas eu le reflexe de vous le dire
<darkwise> mais bon
<Neo31> cool
<darkwise> je n'ai pas fais gand chose
<darkwise> j'ai juste à paquager un paquet qui était desiter à être dans debian
<Neo31> je ss encore addicted lel redhat cote console darkwise
<darkwise> mais il n'ai pas compatible avec la charte DEbian
<darkwise> j'ai un peu laisser
<Neo31> ubuntu je trouve cool comme desktop, sinon son terminal j'aime pas bcp
<darkwise> mais si vous voulez on peut réapprendre ensemble ;)
<Neo31> (c pas juger si c bien ou pas, c juste ke j'aime pas)
<darkwise> Neo31: j'ai pas bien saisie
<darkwise> explique d'avantage
<darkwise> car moi je suis à 80% du temps sur la console
<sarhan> darkwise: faut essayer parfois de faire un startx :D c merveilleu l'interface graphique :P
<darkwise> et j'avoue que c'est la même console , non ?
<Neo31> je prefere le yum service chkconfig system-config-security-tui ... de redhat le su ...
<sarhan> darkwise: ya quelques differance !
<darkwise> sarhan: j'avoue que j'utilise encore le serveur X pour pas mal de raison. mais je vais y arriver sans, un jour  ;)
<Neo31> j'aime pas le sudo apt-* rc*default...
<darkwise> d'accord Neo31 , je comprends mieux
<darkwise> en fait, c'est une question d'habotude
<darkwise> j'ai eu le même sentiment quand j'ai eu affaire à fedora
<Neo31> (je juge pas ces chose la, c juste que je maitrise mieux le terminal cote redhat)
<Neo31> oui c ca darkwise
<darkwise> oui, oui, Neo31 je sais bien de quoi tu parles
<Neo31> il n'est pas possible d'utiliser ces outils sur un systeme a base debian ? ^^
<darkwise> déjà c'est pas facile de *s'intégrer* dans la console, alors que dire si on t'enlève tes outils    ...
<Neo31> ce sont tous des FOSS donc pe etre ke c fesable d'utiliser un yum sur ubuntu !?
<darkwise> Neo31: çà dépent de ce que tu veux faire ....
<sarhan> pk faut etre root pour changer l'heure ? :(
<darkwise> Neo31: c'est bcp bcp compliqué que çà
<darkwise> c'est en comprenant comment ces outils fonctionnent que tu peux comprendre pourquoi ...
<darkwise> déjà je connais que des infimes parties, et pourtant.
<Neo31> :) t'as raison :)
<sarhan> darkwise: ces outils c'est pas des couches sur des couches sur des couches?
<darkwise> et pourtant, çà me choque pas un paquet debian qui ne marche pas sous debian
<Neo31> !!! de koi tu parle sarhan !
<darkwise> voire, un paquet 10.04 qui ne marche pas sur 10.10
<sarhan> apt-get yum yaourt ...
<darkwise> sarhan: il y a çà mais pas que çà
<darkwise> si vous voulez je peux commencer dès le début
<darkwise> pour yum et yaourt, je ne connait pas
<sarhan> yaourt c pour arch linux je crois
<darkwise> mais je peux vous parler des dpkg, apt et aptitude.
<darkwise> (j'ai envoyé un patch pour aptitude ces jours :p )
<Neo31> t'as dit ke aptitude c mieux ke apt-get avant darkwise
<Neo31> pk?
<darkwise> si vous avez le temps je vous raconte çà en 2-3 phrases
<darkwise> mais pas plus
<darkwise> car le sujet est très intéréssant
<darkwise> et c'est pas une heure pour parler bcp ...
<Neo31> cool, 2-3 phrases c rien :)
<darkwise> aller je me lance
<sarhan> wi
<Neo31> g le temps de lire bcp plus a propos de ca ^^
<Neo31> merci darkwise :)
<sarhan> moi ossi
<sarhan> on est insomniaques on a rien à faire
<darkwise> tout a commencé avec dpkg, le gestionnaire de paquet de debian.
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> insomniaque != rien a faire
<sarhan> Neo31: 5alih ykamel ya7ki :P
<darkwise> un gestonnaire de paquet c'est un système qui gère les regles d'installation/ déstall dse paquets.
<darkwise> çà peut être simple : le paquet d'un logiciel simple avec un seule fichier exécutable
<sarhan> et c'etait quand ca?
<sarhan> l'apparition de dpkg
<darkwise> çà peut être un paquet complexe avec une centaine de fichiers exécutables mais pour l'utiliser il faut bcp bcp de bibliothèques
<darkwise> sarhan: au début, c'est le commencement de debian ;)
<darkwise> je ne peux pas être plus précis , mais je vais poser ces questions à un connaisseur.
<sarhan> kamel pour le moment :)
<darkwise> donc, je disais qu'il faut des bibliothèques
<darkwise> pour continuer plus je dois définir un paquet debian
<darkwise> le paquet binaire  c'est un emsemble de fichier binaire qui résule de la compilation des sources d'un logiciel ou d'une biblio
<darkwise> et qui est préparé pour s'intégré d'une manière précise dans le système
<darkwise> en respectant des conventions connus et bien documenté
<darkwise> chaque paquet binaire dois êter effectué à partir des surouces
<darkwise> on dois cité les sources, les copiright, les auteurs dans le paquet
<darkwise> mais d'autres inforamtions également
<darkwise> la liste de dépendances, la liste dse paquzet incompatibles ....
<darkwise> si le logicie/biblio a besoin d'un logiciel/bilbio il faut l'appeler sous forme de paquet
<darkwise> si le paquet n'éxiste pas il faut le créer d'abord
<Neo31>  il faut l'appeler sous forme de paquet <<< ???
<darkwise> désolé, sra7t.
<darkwise> un exmeple
<darkwise> j'ai un logiciel X qui dépent d'une bibliothèque Y
<darkwise> pour faire le paquet X , je dois sois avoir Y dans debian
<sarhan> c se qu'on appele la gestion des dépendances?
<darkwise> soit commencer par faire le paquet Y
<Neo31> ca ve dire soit avoir le packer Y deja installe soit le creer et l'installer ?
<darkwise> sarhan: Neo31 je suis désolé , j'ai mélanger la déf d'un paquet et commener crer un paquzet
<darkwise> :(
<darkwise> encore désolé
<darkwise> sra7t ...
<sarhan> darkwise: lé lé c pas grave :D
<Neo31> np darkwise :)
<sarhan> merci pour l'explication
<darkwise> bon je pense que j'ai asszez dis que la def d'un paquet
<darkwise> je retourne à dpkg
<darkwise> dpkg gère très très bien les paquets.
<darkwise> quand vous avez un .deb
<darkwise> vous voulez l'installer
<darkwise> c'est dpkg qui va l'installer
<darkwise> s'il y  a des dépendances
<darkwise> il va  *stopper* et dire qu'il a besoin des dépendances.
<darkwise> ainsi vous dever installer les paquets un à un
<darkwise> c'est très fatigant
<darkwise> et la est né APT
<darkwise> art et tous ses outils apt-*
<Neo31> Automatique Pacquets Telechargement ? ^^
<Neo31> hh
<sarhan> et les dépots sont né avec apt?
<darkwise> je connais pas l'acronyme
<darkwise> mais c'est ce qu'il fait oui ;)
<darkwise> oui sarhan
<darkwise> exactement ;)
<Neo31> mnt tu le connai darkwise ;)
<darkwise> merci Neo31 ;)
<darkwise> après apt, on a des besoins de gestions de politiques d'installation
<darkwise> là çà debvient intéréssant
<darkwise> car sur debian
<darkwise> pour un paquet on peut installer plusiurs versions
<darkwise> et du coût, il est néssaire de faire des politique de gestion
<darkwise> et là est né aptitude
<sarhan> aptitude est né apré apt?
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<darkwise> sachant que aptitude est comme apt mais également il a une interface __interactive__
<darkwise> oui sarhan
<Neo31> hum
<darkwise> mais depuis,
<sarhan> darkwise: pas compris
<sarhan> darkwise: c koi la differance entre aptitude et apt
<darkwise> apt et aptitude n'on pas fini de s'améliorer
<Neo31> donc avec aptitude on pe installer X.1.1 et X.1.2 mais avec apt on pe installer une seulee version ?
<darkwise> non, c'est pas çà Neo31
<Neo31> ?
<darkwise> je vous réponds
<darkwise> ;)
<darkwise> sarhan: la différence ce jour est casi inexistante
<darkwise> sarhan: mais historiquement, c'est pas le cas
<darkwise> Neo31: je te réponds et je continue l'argumentation de la question de sarhan en même temps
<darkwise> je parle toujours en historique
<Neo31> go ahead ;)
<darkwise> car maintenant apt à beaucoup d'extention
<darkwise> et apt et aptitude sont devenue très complet
<darkwise> bref.
<darkwise> avec apt tu peux installer X.1.1 et X.1.2
<darkwise> normalement, c'est très difficiele d'avoir les 2 en même temps
<darkwise> donc c'est l'un ou l'autre
<darkwise> et c'est justement en raison de confilet de biblio ou des choses de ce genre
<darkwise> avec apt, c'est pas explqiué
<darkwise> et même aujourd'ui c'est pas explicite
<darkwise> vu que c'est une simple commande
<sarhan> darkwise: sur ubuntu 10.04 ya les deux et ubuntu 10.10 ya que apt
 * Neo31 doesn't get it
<darkwise> mais avec aptitude, elle as une internface ncurse : des menus, des questios, réponse, des liste,
<darkwise> on peut faire de la recherche
<darkwise> de la comparaison ...
<darkwise> c'est comme naviguer dans un base de donner ou un tableeur
<Neo31> ok
<darkwise> sarhan: çà c'est un *choix*
<darkwise> mais tu peut installer aptitude si tu veux ;)
<darkwise> en tout cas, avec ubuntu on est loin loin loin, avec el sofware center ... :D
<sarhan> darkwise: j'ai aptitude ;)
<sarhan> j'utilise LMDE
<darkwise> et quand j'ai dis loin, c'est pas par rapport à la performance mais juste à la phylo ;)
<darkwise> en tout cas, une chose est sûr
<darkwise> sarhan: cool
<darkwise> aptitude et apt utilise dpkg
<sarhan> LMDE c un package manager cl'acronyme de linux mint debian edition
<sarhan> c pas *
<darkwise> softwere center utilise synaptique  qui utilise aptitude qui utilise dpkg ;)
 * Neo31 prefer apt and aptitude rather than software center and synaptics
<sarhan> darkwise: et g-debi c koi?
<darkwise> sarhan: ha c'est bien sarhan
<darkwise> j'ai pas reconnue toude suite
<darkwise> j'ai confendu avec LXDE ... :(
<sarhan> c une rolling release basé sur debian squeeze
<darkwise> sarhan: j'ai appris aujourd'ui debi
<darkwise> g-debi je connais pas
<darkwise> je vais voir un peut ce que c'est
<darkwise> peut être je peux répondre
<sarhan> ca ouvrait les paquets .deb sur ubuntu avant la version 10.04
<darkwise> mais vous savez les amis
<darkwise> on peut voir tout çà ensemble ;)
<Neo31> g c poru graphical non ?
<darkwise> haaaaaaa
<darkwise> oui je me rappelle un peut
<sarhan> j'ai une question hors sujet
<Neo31> "G" c'est pour graphical
<darkwise> c'est une interface graphique pour dpkg
<Neo31> Graphical ou Gnome
<Neo31> l'une des deux
<darkwise> je pense que c'est gtk
<darkwise> donc c'est graphique c'est sur
<darkwise> g comme gtk plus que gnome je crois
<Neo31> possible gtk
<Neo31> oui
 * sarhan pense que G veut dire Gnome
<darkwise> mais je ne sais pas
<darkwise> tu veux savoir
<darkwise> c'est très facile
<darkwise> fait un :
<darkwise> aptitude show g-debi
<darkwise> tu va voir la liste des dépendances ;)
<darkwise> si il est des chose de genre Glib
<darkwise> alors c'est gnome
<sarhan> darkwise: ah non j'ai pas le paquet g-debi install
<sarhan> installé
<darkwise> si il y des choses du genre libgtk
<darkwise> alors c'est gtk ;)
<darkwise> ok mais c'est juste une indication pour ne pas continuer dans les "je crois" ;)
<sarhan> quelqu'un connait liquorix?
<darkwise> non c'est quoi?
<sarhan> une version du kernel amelioré
<sarhan> c pour debian
<darkwise> bon Neo31 sarhan je pense que j'ai résumé ce que je voulais dire :p
 * Neo31 lit encore
<sarhan> darkwise: wi merci beaucoup :)
<darkwise> je t'enpris sarhan
 * Neo31 cherchais ce ke ve dire le G sans rien trouver
<darkwise> j'espère qu'on travail ensemble sur un projet de paquaging ;)
<darkwise> Neo, il y a un plugin de recherche sur firefox pour les paquets debian
<sarhan> darkwise: j'ai le noyau 2.6.32 et je veux avoir le 2.6.35 ou 2.6.36 :(
<darkwise> ;)
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> merci bien darkwise :)
<darkwise> tu chercje le nom est là
<darkwise> tu as les même infos
<darkwise> sinon, c'est le site :
<sarhan> darkwise: je crois que c gtk
<Neo31> c du gtk2
<sarhan> ou GUI
<sarhan> ou gnome
<darkwise> ha juste une chose
<sarhan> Paquet : gdebi
<sarhan> Nouveau: oui
<sarhan> État: non installé
<sarhan> Version : 0.6.4
<sarhan> Priorité : optionnel
<sarhan> Section : admin
<sarhan> Responsable : Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-dev-team@lists
<sarhan> Taille décompressée : 254 k
<sarhan> Dépend: python (< 2.7), python (>= 2.5), python-centra
<darkwise> si vous voulais savoir à quel paquet appartient un logiciel ou un fiochier
<sarhan>          (= 0.6.4), python-gtk2 (>= 2.6.3-2), python-v
<Neo31> wa333
<darkwise> c'est :
<sarhan>          (>= 2.0.0-1ubuntu3), gnome-icon-theme (>= 2.1
<sarhan> Recommande: libgnome2-perl
<Neo31> sarhan, -1
<sarhan> Description : Simple tool to install deb files - GNOME
<darkwise> dpkg -S le fichier ;)
<sarhan>  gdebi lets you install local deb packages resolving a
<sarhan>  dependencies. apt does the same, but only for remote
<sarhan>  packages.
<sarhan>  
<sarhan>  This package contains the graphical user interface.
<sarhan> dsl
<Neo31> sarhan, utilise paste.ubuntu.com next time
<sarhan> c koi le site pour les paste?
<sarhan> ah wi c ca
<sarhan> pastebin.com
<darkwise> et bien voilà
<sarhan> http://pastebin.com/WiM56Adr
<darkwise> c'est du gtk en plus c'est fait avec python
<darkwise> comme la magorité des truc ubuntu ;)
<sarhan> wi mais lis la discription
<sarhan> #
<sarhan> GNOME GUI
<sarhan> #
<sarhan>  gdebi
<darkwise> oui oui, je vois
<darkwise> bon les ams je dois vous laisser
<darkwise> j'enseigne demain ... :(
<Neo31> merci infiniment pour cette soire darkwise :)
<Neo31> darkwise, tu enseigne a kel universite
<Neo31> ?
<darkwise> Neo31: je t'assure tout le plaisir est pour moi
<Neo31> n7ib nji na9ra 3andik :)
<darkwise> Neo31: ija, je suis à Télécom SudParis
<Neo31> :s parix ghalia chwaya :s
<Neo31> ken tla3t el parix un jours taw nji :) ^^
<darkwise> et c'est ma dernière scéance, enfin je pense  ...
<Neo31> inchalah
<sarhan> haya bonne nuit tout le monde
<sarhan> je peux dormir 4heure :D
<darkwise> Neo31: Aya RAbbi ysahal
<sarhan> amusez vous bien et bonne nuit (bon matin :P)
<darkwise> allez les amis. bon courage
<Neo31> inchalah
<Neo31> bonne nuit sarhan
<darkwise> bonne nuit à tous
<Neo31> bonne nuit darkwise :)
<darkwise> salem
<nshardy> yessssssssssssss
<nshardy> afre7li ahmed
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> jaw
 * Neo31 fir7an el nshardy :)
<Neo31> chfamma inchalah 5ir! kammalt el mramma nshardy ?
<nshardy> nn fema erreur dawkhetni 3ndha se3a tala3teha wa9et eli jit bech nssaker w nemchi lool
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> haya mabrouk :)
<Neo31> hhh lezimha gazouza hedhi ^^
 * Neo31 ymout 3al boga bidha wel sprite w 7up ^^
 * Neo31 rigole :p
<nshardy> Bn8 sarhan
<Neo31> nshardy, u r from msaken? connexion kata 3andik
<nshardy> koi
<nshardy> ??
<Neo31> * nshardy has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<nshardy> nn chui au centre de sousse
<nshardy> deja win fisca
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> mon cousin yoskon ghadi aussi, conexion 7ala 3andou aussi
<nshardy> ama c koi ctcp c t'un protocole g c bien client to client
<nshardy> mais à part ça sert à koi
<Neo31> c pas un protocol
<Neo31> le protocol c IRC
<Neo31> ctcp c une commande irc
<Neo31>  /ctcp nshardy version
<nshardy> donc ??
<Neo31> donc ?
<nshardy> http://www.ircaide.org/pages/irc/dccctcp.htm
<nshardy> c t'un protocol.......
<Neo31> donc selon le lien c un protocol qui vien au-dessus de IRC
<nshardy> voila ;-p
<Neo31> pour moi c tjr du IRC :P ^^ c un /msg :p
 * Neo31 rassou s7i7 :p ^^
<nshardy> lool
<nshardy> ta3ref c bien g jamis vecu de chat a propos l'info ken 9bel avec de Geek mel lycé tawa ejme3a elkol sed9ou rwa7hom des ing ken tme7rith
<nshardy> lool
<nshardy> c bien et en plus vs avez ( tous) un trés bon niveau
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> g un movai niveau fel 9raya :p
<nshardy> ana mani 9otlek 3amnawel doubelet 1 ére ing
<nshardy> khater elkol math et blabla
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> ti hek kifi enti!
<Neo31> ama a ce point!
<Neo31> eni ma nitsawarch rou7i ndoubil mm si twalli 100% math et blablabla
<Neo31> nitsawar njib 8 1ere semestre
<Neo31> mais je me ratrappe avec une 12.5 2eme semestre :p
<Neo31> plutot c trimestriel
<Neo31> donc nfi9 3ala bekri pe etre :p
<nshardy> mais 9olet lel prof de math marra 9alli kifech wa7d kifek twalli ing w hiya a eu 8 mouyenne 1 ere semestre 9otlou PFE yefssel le7keya w nchoufou chkoun ysselkha fi vie professionnel
<nshardy> c pa de math eli bech ne3mlou c de l'info
<Neo31> ca sera 8 puis 9.5 puis 12
<nshardy> ah c bien
<Neo31> c pas la moyenne
<Neo31> oups
<nshardy> ana 3amnawel apart crypto kol chay math et physique
<Neo31> en tt K dima ni7sibhha :p
<Neo31> donc nwalli nzid nikbiss pour 0.5 de plus
<nshardy> ama sné ça va
<nshardy> lool
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> c ca nshardy
<Neo31> la vie professionel ;)
<nshardy> oui
<nshardy> biensure 9alou math et kodess siriyet
<Neo31> apres tnafa5hom w tochrob mehom
<nshardy> ah oui reni konet nekhdem
<Neo31> sur le champ ywalli domaine e5er
<nshardy> lol w na"ref c koi la vie pro
<nshardy> a props tu conné de Job online
<Neo31> chnouwa 5dimt ?
<Neo31> c public ici
<Neo31> ma tansech
<nshardy> ah dsl
<Neo31> na3raf some freelauncher websites
<Neo31> nn ca me derange pas moi
<nshardy> chui en pv
<nshardy> dej
<Neo31> g rien ecrit de prive (+ou-)
<nshardy> moi aussi
<MaWaLe> bonjour tout le monde
<MaWaLe> bonjour ChemsOnline
<Goldenscorp> bjr bemawi ChemsOnline darkwise MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> bonjour Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> CA VA MaWaLe
<Goldenscorp> :)
<MaWaLe> 7amdullah thx :)
<ChemsOnline> bonjour @ * ;)
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline & Goldenscorp : nous avons une session planifiée sur la classroom ce dimanche à 21h
<MaWaLe> elle est hyper-intéressante
<MaWaLe> LVM : Logical volume Manager (LVM)
<MaWaLe> animée par Imed Chihi
<MaWaLe> ping darkwise
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<MaWaLe> hi wafa1407
<wafa1407> slm
<wafa1407> slm @ChanServ ChemsOnline CRACK05 darkwise locobot_4 MaWaLe ubot2 ubuntulo1
<MaWaLe> wafa1407:  tu viens de saluer une majorité de Bot
<MaWaLe> sinon les autres sont en "mode idle" (comme d'habitude) :p
<wafa1407> hhhhh
<wafa1407> ok
<wafa1407> mawele
<MaWaLe> oui
<wafa1407> en fi el wifi 5demli avek ubuntu
<wafa1407> :)
<wafa1407> avec ubuntu
<wafa1407> :)
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<LinuxKiller> salut
<MaWaLe> hi LinuxKiller
<LinuxKiller> ahlabel MaWaLe  :)
<MaWaLe> LinuxKiller:  on se connait ?????
<LinuxKiller> je pense pas :)
<MaWaLe> lol
<MaWaLe> dans ce cas : enchanté :)
<LinuxKiller> [MaWaLe] (~MaWaLe@ubuntu/member/mawale)
<LinuxKiller> hmmm j'ai pas fait attention :p
<MaWaLe> et ça change quoi ça à mon "enchanté" !!!!????
<LinuxKiller> lol
<LinuxKiller> rien
<LinuxKiller> mais j'ai cru que seul nizarus et membre de la com..
<MaWaLe> ici, nous ne tenons pas compte de ces titres ;)
<MaWaLe> nous sommes une famille ;)
<LinuxKiller> est ***
<LinuxKiller> lol
<MaWaLe> faux : il y a Zied alaya, Chaker Zaafouri aussi
<LinuxKiller> daye5 lyoum
<LinuxKiller> je crois j'ai besoin de qq heures de someil :p
<LinuxKiller> aya a+
<MaWaLe> @+
<MaWaLe> sasa_sasa:  hi :)
<sasa_sasa> hi
 * sasa_sasa is sahli ali
<sasa_sasa> :)
<MaWaLe> hi sasa_sasa :)
<MaWaLe> i think that you should change your nick ;)
<sasa_sasa> no
<sasa_sasa> i m happy by this name :)
<MaWaLe> so do not reveal your real name ;) let's the suspens go on with the others ;)
<sarhan> rebonjour
<sarhan> MaWaLe: en esperant que tu ne sois pas afk comme les autres , c'est quoi dkms?
<MaWaLe> hi sarhan
<MaWaLe> dkms == Dynamic Kernel Module support
<MaWaLe> !wiki dkms
<MaWaLe> man dkms
<sarhan> MaWaLe: bon et la j'essaye de configurer un module avec dkms
<sarhan> bon j'ai une meilleur idé
<sarhan> je vais te décrire mon prb du début
<sarhan> j'ai installé Linux MInt debian edition
<sarhan> les applications utilisant ne voulant pas fonctionner je décide d'installer le pilote proprio fglrx
<sarhan> utilisant opengl*
<sarhan> et la il me signale une erreur de dkms
<sarhan> que doit je faire :(
<MaWaLe> re
<MaWaLe> sarhan est parti :(
<MaWaLe> LinuxKiller:  tu as eu ta dose de sommeil :p
<LinuxKiller> non.. :-(
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  tu as des pbm de cnx
<MaWaLe> qui est en train de tester la version ALPHA ???
<LinuxKiller> apparrement personne
<MaWaLe> moi oui :)
<MaWaLe> c'est l'une des façons avec lesquelles on peut contribuer
<MaWaLe> faire du debugging ;)
<LinuxKiller> bein moi chui encore en train de tester la 10.10 :P
<nshardy> slt tlm
<MaWaLe> hi nshardy
<nshardy> hey
<nshardy> !!
<ANIS> salam ChemsOnline, darkwise, MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> salam ANIS
<ANIS> :) comment vas?
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  désolé, j'étais en train de donner à dîner à mon fils
<MaWaLe> 7amdoullah, merci
<ANIS> pas grave :)
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  tu vas particper à la "class session"?
<ANIS> sans doute inchallah :D ... comme l'autre fois :)
<MaWaLe> inchallah
<ANIS> hello samniz
<MaWaLe> hi samniz
<ANIS> ti hak hni yé wildi.. achrakatil anouar
<ANIS> MaWaLe: samniz est nouveau dans notre LoCo, c'est mon ami.. Il est un étudiant en terminal à iset sousse D
<MaWaLe> enchanté samniz : c'est un plaisir de t'avoir parmi nous
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  je crois qu'il n'est pas habitué au système de l'IRC, tu devras l'initier un peu :p
<ANIS> lol..
<ANIS> samniz: aloo
<samniz> oni kont lahi fi projetslyt les amis sam
<samniz> slt les amis
<samniz> sam7oni kont lahi fi projet
<ANIS> lol.. chbik bditha dékhil ba3dhik :p
<ANIS> :D
<samniz> lool
<samniz> slt Mawale
<ANIS> bonsoir nizarus
<ANIS> ça va 3arfi?? ;)
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<MaWaLe> salam nizarus
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  je vois que je ne suis plus le seul à t'appeler "3arfi" ;)
<ANIS> lol
<nizarus> MaWaLe, et oui :/ et depuis longtemps :(
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  la vérité finit toujours par prendre de l'ampleur :p
<ANIS> nizarus:  pourquoi t'es :( ?? méthibnéch inkouloulik 3arfi :p??
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  je n'ai pas constaté un grand changement pour le moment avec la ALPHA-1
<MaWaLe> à part la BETA de Firefox
<MaWaLe> et quelques trucs mais assez légers
<nizarus> ANIS, just call me nizarus
<nizarus> MaWaLe, tu as installé l'alpha ?
<MaWaLe> oui :)
<MaWaLe> j'ai téléchargé le Cd et le DVD :p
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  j'ai envoyé un mail à la mailing list de Ubuntu Classroom pour annoncer notre session et inviter les personnes intéressées
<MaWaLe> et nous avons déjà une personne qui voudrait être présente
<MaWaLe> mais elle est anglophone ;)
<MaWaLe> donc il faudra qu'on assure une certaine traduction pour ceux présents ;)
<nizarus> :/
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  je n'ai pas compris ta dernière réaction !!!!!!
<MaWaLe> ahla FIRAS
<FIRAS> Sélémou 3alaykom
<FIRAS> ahla mawale
<nizarus> MaWaLe, travail en double
<nizarus> salut FIRAS
<FIRAS> ahla nizarus
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  how???
<FIRAS> @nizarus : c koi él resultat de la commande : xinput list ???
<FIRAS> parceke g un sony vaio et je retrouve un probleme de souris ki ne veu pa marcher :)
<nizarus> MaWaLe, cours en français et traduction simultanée
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  non pas en simultané mais nos invités vont poser des questions en anglais que JE vais traduire pour la session et ensuite la personne prendra sa réponse
<MaWaLe> les invités sont au courant que la session est en français
<nizarus> FIRAS, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539523/
<MaWaLe> dans mon mail j'ai bien précisé "the mainly language is French"
<ANIS> MaWaLe: pourquoi le classroom sera pas en anglais?? ça sera coooool..
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  parce qu'en terme de %, la majorité des présents est anglophone
<FIRAS> pkoi pa un bot de traduction ???
<MaWaLe> s/anglophone/francophone
<MaWaLe> FIRAS:  si tu veux t'en occuper, nous sommes preneur ;)
<FIRAS> mé nou3déksh mais je feré mon mieux
<FIRAS> il fo tester zeda
<FIRAS> reboot needed
<nshardy> slt tlm
<Neo31> salut les geeks :)
<nshardy> pas les geekettes donc lool
<Neo31> hello aminms19 ANIS ChemsOnline darkwise MaWaLe nizarus nshardy
<Neo31> les geeks c inclue les geekettes aussi :)
<ANIS> slt Neo31 :D
<Neo31> la geekette :p ^^
<nshardy> okay
<MaWaLe> hi Neo31
<Neo31> mmmMaWaLe ..! ^^
<Neo31> winek sa va ?
<MaWaLe> yup, thx :p
<Neo31> great :)
<MaWaLe> it's great that i'm here  :o is it a compliment or what Neo31 ;)
<Neo31> it's great to see you here (5atrik dima herib :p )
<nizarus> salam nshardy Neo31
<Neo31> ahla nizarus :)
<Neo31> sa va ?
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  pas du tout, depuis une bonne période (avant même le SIB) j'ai repris ma fonction de BOT, je suis presque toujours ici sur le chan
<MaWaLe> tu devrais demander à darkwise ;)
<nshardy> slt nizarus
<MaWaLe> i'm connected since 8 am today ;)
<Neo31> pas le soir MaWaLe
<Neo31> ah ok
<MaWaLe> si si, même le soir Neo31
<Neo31> ok MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> btw, ce n'est pas question de temps de connexion, mais d'efficience ,)
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> MaWaLe, 1+1=?
<nshardy> Neo 31 mdr
<MaWaLe> 1+1=10 :p
<Neo31> nshardy, haw les vrai geeks ;)
<nshardy> MaWAle bravo hihihihihih
<Neo31> ytal3ouha direct
<nshardy> oui biensure
<nshardy> ya Geek
<MaWaLe> lol
<nshardy> 1 + 1 = 10 c  0 et on retient 1 donc elbere7 9otlek prouve le :p
<nshardy> et t'a pa repondu Geek
<nshardy> loool
<Neo31> doesn't need a proof, mahou 9otlik c a base 2, c suffisant comme explication
 * Neo31 speaks 3 languages in one phrase :p
<MaWaLe> nshardy:  tu connais le binaire ou pas (la Base 2 comme a dit Neo31 ) ?
<Neo31> elle le connai MaWaLe
<Neo31> on va pas l'apprendre comment compter en binaire :p
<Neo31> sinon on lui retire le titre geekette
<MaWaLe> nshardy:  pour compter en binaire c'est simple : 0001, 0010, 0011, 0100, 0101, 0110, 0111, 1000, 1001, ...
<MaWaLe> nshardy == elle ?
<Neo31> oui
<MaWaLe> lol :p
<Neo31> elle
<Neo31> pseudo de5il fi 7itt non ? tu pe pas savoir que c une fille
<MaWaLe> nshardy:  mes respects mademoiselle et désolé de t'avoir traité du "il" :)
<Neo31> Mrs
<nizarus> MaWaLe, il y a 10 types de geek ceux qui connaissent le binaire et les autres ;)
<Neo31> lool
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  pour moi un gars ou une fille c'est du pareil au même :p
<MaWaLe> c'est avec Sarhan que ça fait une différence :p :p :p
<Neo31> ou MaWaLe
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> MaLwArE
<Neo31> :p
<MaWaLe> :'(
<Neo31> je rigole MaWaLe :)
<Neo31> dsl MaWaLe :(
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  c'est une farce qui commence à prendre de l'ampleur
<MaWaLe> ce nick commence à devenir très fréquent :(
<nshardy> re
<MaWaLe> re Mlle nshardy  :p
<Neo31> welcome back nshardy
<nshardy> merci si Neo31 et MaWale
<MaWaLe> nshardy:  you're marked "away"
<nshardy> i know
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  tu seras présent à la class session?
<nshardy> coz am in my Xmind
<MaWaLe> nshardy:  not fairy for all other connected members ;)
<MaWaLe> if you're away, that you're away, if you aren't, there's no reason to be tagged as
<nshardy> okay sorry
<MaWaLe> nshardy:  nevermind ;)
<Neo31> MaWaLe, farce = bad joke ?
<MaWaLe> yup
<Neo31> sry again mela
<nshardy> coz i was bussy and i u tagged me by sayin nshardy and  coz am polite ;-p  i answer
<nshardy> lool
<Neo31> je serai present normalement MaWaLe :) mm si g des exams le lundi :p LVM c plus interessant :)
<MaWaLe> lol Neo31
<MaWaLe> to work with an ALPHA version isn't so many practicle : so many updates :(
<Neo31> isn't really practical
<Neo31> u should remove "many"
<Neo31> and just use "so" or "very"
<MaWaLe> thx Neo31 for the lesson ;)
<Neo31> u'r welcome :)
<MaWaLe> that's what i was talking about the last time
<Neo31> ?
<MaWaLe> !Bug 684887
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684887 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center didn't launch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684887
<Neo31> !Bug 31
<Neo31> !Bug Neo31
<MosquitoOo> salam
<FlyTox31> ahla bel MosquitoOo
<MosquitoOo> FlyTox31 est méchant
 * MosquitoOo slaps FlyTox31with the keyboard
<FlyTox31> ^^
<MaWaLe> FlyTox31:  tu as vexé MosquitoOo ;)
 * FlyTox31 slaps MosquitoOo with a swatter
<FlyTox31> hh
 * FlyTox31 Neo31
<Neo31> swatter : http://www.aimlessdirection.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/fly_swatter.jpg
<Bazooka> salam
<MaWaLe> hi Bazooka
<Bazooka> salam MaWaLe
<Neo31> omg,
<Neo31> ahla RBG
<Neo31> Bazooka,
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> RBG = Red Blue Green :p
<Bazooka> Neo31, fan mta3 Matrix?
<Neo31> non, matrix fun mta3 Neo31 ;)
<Neo31> fan = ventilateur :p
<Bazooka> désolé Neo31 ama dhaherli hédha IRC bel français :p
<Bazooka> rak ghalet fil blassa ya m3allem
<MaWaLe> lol Bazooka : 9alhélek ya Neo31 :p
<Neo31> !? bel francais c fan ?
<Bazooka> oui
<MaWaLe> yes Neo31 , he's right ;)
<Neo31> j'en suis sur les francais faskewha bel ghalit mela
<Bazooka> dhaher fikom kolkom 3andkom infissam fil cha5seya
<Bazooka> 7atta inti ya MaWaLe tahder bel anglais
<Neo31> ya Bazooka w rassik faskewha bel ghalit les francais, wa9telli na9louha ma kenouch lebssine leurs lunette
<nizarus> non ici c'est un irc tunisien :)
<Neo31> impossible
<Neo31> Bazooka, = MaWaLe !!
<Bazooka> wech 5assek :)
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> fi9t bik
<Neo31> * MosquitoOo (~mawale@197.0.29.106) has joined #ubuntu-tn
<MaWaLe> j'ai la tête à ça????! (sans te vexer Bazooka)
<Neo31> mm ip
<MaWaLe> MosquitoOo est un nick qui est sensé être enregistré en mon nom?????
<Neo31> possible :p
<MaWaLe> sinon mon IP ne commence pas par un 197 ;)
<Neo31> who knows
<Neo31> celui de mosquitoos does
<Bazooka> kifech ta3mlou bech ta3rfou IP mte3 b3adhkom?
<Neo31> !!!
<nizarus> MosquitoOo (~mawale@197.0.29.106) a rejoint #ubuntu-tn
<nizarus> Bazooka (~NoOnE@197.0.29.106) a rejoint #ubuntu-tn
<MaWaLe> et comment je fais pour me connecter en double ;)
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> tu ecrit fel terminal "sudo rm _rf /" et tu te connectera en double MaWaLe
<Bazooka> si nizarus comment vous faites pour connaitre les IP?
<nizarus> de plus même signature : NoOnE une lettre en maj et une lettre en minus
<Bazooka> merci Neo31
<nizarus> Neo31, pas de ces commandes sur un salon loggué stp
<Neo31> commande ghalta nizarus ;)
<nizarus> Neo31, c'est toi qui le dit :/
<Bazooka> Neo31, il y a une erreur
<Bazooka> rm: ne peut enlever `_rf': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<Bazooka> ah, j'ai compris
<Bazooka> c'est un - et non un _
<Bazooka> je vais essayer
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> ca va prendre du temps Bazooka
<Neo31> 5ali el commande tkammal w emchi a3mal 9ahwa warj3ilha
<Neo31> :p
<Bazooka> merci Neo31
<Neo31> hh pas de koi :p
<Bazooka> c'est en train de fonctionner
<Neo31> bien
<Bazooka> mais il y a des warnings :-(
<Neo31> t encore online !
<Neo31> c bizarre
<Neo31> ca doit te deconnecter avant
<Bazooka> non !!! pourquoi ?
<Neo31> pour que tu puisse te connecter en double apres que la commande termine son execution
<Neo31> lool
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  tu vois où est ce que ça mène de faire de telles farces :(
<Neo31> tkt MaWaLe il se reconenctera en double :p
<Neo31> apres ke ca termine :p
<MaWaLe> pas gentil Neo31
<Neo31> non c bien MaWaLe, comme ca on aura 3 MaWaLe et pas juste 2 :)
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  je te fais plaisir : tu as 3 MaWaLe :p
<MaWaLe> tu en veux plus ;)
<Neo31> ^^ cool :)
<Neo31> la yezzi hakka
<Neo31> thx anyway :)
<MaWaLe> nevermind
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  Bazooka ysallem 3alik et il te dit merci pour lui avoir planté sa machine :(
<Neo31> lool, 9ollou pas de koi MaWaLe ;) c comme ca qu'on apprend :p
<MaWaLe> guys, i have to go
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  c'était un plaisir de te reparler ;)
<Neo31> see ya MaWaLe
<Neo31> MaWaLe,
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  surveille Neo31, il a tendance à écrire de plus en plus des commandes "peu recommandées"
<Neo31> a3mal talla 3ala cette chanson
<MaWaLe> c'est l'effet sarhan ;)
<Neo31> linkin park, hands held high
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  which one?
<MaWaLe> okay, i'll try
<Neo31> hh c du rock mais les paroles a ne pas rater
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  ma nwassikech "la chan, je te le fie jusqu'à demain matin ;)
<Neo31> ok MaWaLe inchalah
<Neo31> ca se passe bien, si je dor pa
<MaWaLe> nighty night folks
<Neo31> sweet dreams
<nizarus> bn MaWaLe
<wafa1407> bs
<sabri_icone> bonsoir a tous
<sabri_icone> les amis
<sabri_icone> nous avons un soucis
<sabri_icone> il y aura une réunion d'urgence pour demain aprés midi ou dimanche
<sabri_icone> qu'elle sont vos suggestiopn
<Neo31> bsr sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> bonsoir
<sabri_icone> alors
<sabri_icone> allo!
<sabri_icone> je risqie de me déconnecter ! les amis
<sabri_icone> :( c'est quoi se silence sur ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> re
<sabri_icone> allo
<Neo31> pk cette reunion sabri_icone ?
<sabri_icone> alors
<sabri_icone> Neo31: nizarus
<nizarus> sabri_icone, j'ai transféré le mail sur la ML
<sabri_icone> ok, mais le pb que on doit répondre au plutot
<Neo31> je me rappel ke g vu ca sur la ML mais le sujet et l'objectif c t pas claire
<sabri_icone> cé faire un plan pr la date de 15 dec
<sabri_icone> des prés pro
<nizarus> sabri_icone, d'après ce qui j'ai compris ils demandent les coordonnées des contactes
<ChemsOnline> bonsoir
<sabri_icone> nn
<nizarus> et notre contacte c'est Zied Alaya
<sabri_icone> ils ddemandent des contacts
<ChemsOnline> C pour l event du 15
<sabri_icone> ok, alors on doit s'assurer de ça!
<ChemsOnline> ils veulent faire particper les clubs et communautés mais pas comme au SIB
<sabri_icone> zied ne rép pas ni sur le mailing list ni ici?
<ChemsOnline> mais plutot par thématique
<sabri_icone> ils doit répondre pour valider j'ai déja attendus mais comme ça je pense que ça se faire comme pr le sib
<Neo31> je pourrai pa y aller a tunis la prochaine periode anyway, ken famma 7aja fi soussa je ss la pour aider
<sabri_icone> oui, chemess cé ça
<ChemsOnline> donc ils prévoient une réunion dimanche matin au club jeunes sciences pour préparer 2 ou 3 présentation
<sabri_icone> bref, chemess t'a préparé le brouillon?
<sabri_icone> j'ai hate de lire ::p
<ChemsOnline>  Ce que Rafik a proposé est :
<ChemsOnline> - Communauté tunisienne : état et perspectives.
<ChemsOnline> - Technologie en vogue : Android.
<ChemsOnline> - Technologie de pointe : Cloud Computing.
<sabri_icone> oui, moi aussi je suggere zied puisqu'il est a el ghazela
<ChemsOnline> si non G pas U le temps de m occupé des slides
<sabri_icone> mais voyons on doit s'assurer de notre participation
<ChemsOnline> je suis en cours de migrations de mes serveurs là
<ChemsOnline> je suis juste de passage pour vous informé et veillé à ce que ubuntu-tn y participe ;)
<ChemsOnline> C pour ça que G mis zied aussi dans la boucle ;)
<ChemsOnline> hasilou
<sabri_icone> moi aussi :p
<ChemsOnline> ok
<ChemsOnline> te vous le transfère
<sabri_icone> hasilo j'ai besoin de savoir comment migrer :p
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, merci pour ton forward du mail
<sabri_icone> hhh, je pense que eyeIOS et plus active ;)
<sabri_icone> hhhh
<ChemsOnline> faut que je reserve la salle avec Nejib Bejar pour dimanche
<ChemsOnline> nizarus C normal ;)
<sabri_icone> oui, mais ils reste pas mal de club ! liberty soft cll, etc..
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, please use my @ubuntu mail pour tout ce qui est en relation au libre ;)
<sabri_icone> je trouve que jokerinfo de l'esti mpozilla et tunandroid
<sabri_icone> tous le reste sont idle :p
<sabri_icone> fatigué du sib je pense
<nizarus> sabri_icone, espérons que ALAYA consultera ces mails
<nizarus> et qu'il sera libre pour y assister
<sabri_icone> bein, espérons mais on doit passer de l'espoir vers les fait ! pas vrai nizarus
<nizarus> sinon il faut que quelqun d'autre soit présent à notre nom
<sabri_icone> si on se focalise sur l'espoir on perd tout espoir de participer nizarus
<ChemsOnline> G pas le mail de Thomas anderson
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, Thomas anderson = Neo31
<sabri_icone> j'y suit mais vraiment je peux pas confirmer ça demain, ça fait déja deux jours que j'attd la manifestation de l'un de nos membre pr répondre au mail
<nizarus> sabri_icone, le mail on viens juste de l'avoir maintenant
<sabri_icone> donc le mieux cé que quelqu'un contacte zied maintenant pour voir
<sabri_icone> lol
<sabri_icone> de rafik!
<ChemsOnline> j appelle zied demain si vous voulez
<nizarus> sabri_icone, tu as eu un mail avant ?
<sabri_icone> oui, chemess cé cool
<ChemsOnline> thomas = Neo je savai ;)
<ChemsOnline> Neo ton mail en pv stp ;)
<sabri_icone> oui, je pense que les choses passe trés mal dans ma tete ,lool
<sabri_icone> car je me souvient que j'ai lu le mail avant
<sabri_icone> att je consulte ma corbeille :p
<sabri_icone> oui cé auj matin :)
<sabri_icone> euh, :p
<sabri_icone> je pense que je m'exite un peu plus qu'il faut :)
<sabri_icone> mais qd mm j'espère qu'on rate pas l'evenement
<ChemsOnline> bon je retourne à mes consoles
<ChemsOnline> ++
<ChemsOnline> ps je vien de vous le trasfèrer
<sabri_icone> bein , alors bonsoir je retourne a mon alfresco, ça commence a me rendre dinge
<sabri_icone> euh, j'ai un p'tit question
<sabri_icone> pk
<sabri_icone> apache sur lamp ne tourne que si je suis connecté sur le net.
<nizarus> sabri_icone, aucune relation entre apache et le net
<sabri_icone> je sais bien sur
<sabri_icone> :)
<sabri_icone> nizarus:
<sabri_icone> cé pas ça , il y a une différence entre ce que je connais et ce qui se passe :p
<sabri_icone> j'ai démarré lamp sans internet
<sabri_icone> il m'affiche erreur :could not start apche ausis pour mysql :o
<sabri_icone> mais chui connecté sur le net sa fonctionne
<sabri_icone> cé bizarre non!
<sabri_icone> pourtant le port et 127.0.0.1
<nizarus> sabri_icone, je connais pas vraiment ces trucs
<sabri_icone> j'ai pensé  qu'il y a une conf ou quoi
<nizarus> peut être ChemsOnline peut t'aider
<sabri_icone> bein cé bizarre,oui
<sabri_icone> ChemsOnline:
<sabri_icone> ChemsOnline: une question a propos apache
<sabri_icone> ChemsOnline: est-ce possible que apache ne démarre pas en cas ou chui coupé du net
<sabri_icone> bein, en tout cas bonsoir, chui vrmt fatigué :p
<sabri_icone> je vous souhaite une blle soirée
<ChemsOnline> sabri je voi pas pourquoi
<ChemsOnline> normalement apache fonctionne meme sans connexion au net
<ChemsOnline> y a pas de raison
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, il est déjà partit :)
<ChemsOnline> arf
<ChemsOnline> je le contacte autrement
<issa> hello
<Neo31> hello issa
<Neo31> please do not paste many lines here
<issa> okay
<issa> so tell me
<Neo31> in case you need to paste many lines you can use paste.ubuntu.com and copy the link here
<Neo31> welcome to ubuntu-tn channel :)
<issa> thanks alot
<Neo31> so what is you terminal problem ?
<issa> when i write sudo apt-get skype for example
<issa> it tells me
<Neo31> skype is not in default ubuntu repositories
<issa> unable to locate packafe build
<Neo31> i recommend you to use "applications > software center "
<Neo31> then search for skype
<Neo31> add it's repository
<issa> got it
<Neo31> restart software center and look again for skype
<Neo31> and install it
<issa> so why do we use this code sudo apt-get ?
<Neo31> you can add skype repository from terminal too
<Neo31> to install a software you can use graphical interface or terminal
<Neo31> fro graphical interface you have software center, synaptics to install from repositories (generally from internetn) or g-debi to install packages locally
<Neo31> from terminal you can use apt-get or aptitude
<Neo31> some ubuntu servers does not have graphical user interface to use less ressources and use that ressources to run services and servers better
<Neo31> so they must use command line in that case since they do not have graphical alternatives
<Neo31> some ppl prefer to use terminal even if they have the GUI too :)
<nizarus> Neo31, software-center automaticlly adds the repos ?
<issa> got it
<issa> aha
<issa> what is a package manager ?
<Neo31> yep nizarus you can add skype repo from software center
<nizarus> nice Neo31
<Neo31> i forgot another terminal tool
<nizarus> issa,  software center is a package manager :)
<Neo31> it's dpkg ^^ how can i forget that one
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> all of those are software managers issa
<Neo31> btw issa is a friend from lobnen nizarus :)
<Neo31> maghir ma nwassik 3lih :)
<issa> nice to meet you nizarus
<Neo31> bk
<issa> wb
<issa> so please can you tell me where to find some basic  codes to learn how to use the terminal and for what
<issa> its like a begining
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> is that for university or just for you issa ?
<issa> just for me , in my univerisity they dont teach us linux
<issa> but
<issa> incase
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-04
<issa> in my senior project
<issa> i may use it
<issa> i still dont know
<issa> im still first semester in 1st year at univeristy :P
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> well first of all get used to it as a desktop operatin system
<Neo31> so you can spend more time using ubuntu that windows
<Neo31> and you'll start to discover some terminal commands anyway
<issa> aha
<Neo31> then you can opt to learn more abt the terminal
<issa> like reboot , logout
<Neo31> if you can not stay on linux (everyday use) then it wont be a big thing to master terminal commands
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> yep :p
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> reboot logout
<nizarus> all the pleasure is for me issa :)
<Neo31> sfotware available on linux
<Neo31> ..
<Neo31> virtualization in case you need windows for class
<Neo31> then you can start playing with linux servers :)
<issa> im planing to buy a new laptop just to put on it linux OS
<Neo31> it's all about your adaptation ability, if you really can switch to linux or not
<nizarus> issa, you can find many begginer tutorials in the web
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> there is no need for that issa ;)
<Neo31> you can use virtualization to use windows on top of ubuntu on the same time and benefit from both OSs
<Neo31> and abt linux it may run on a 256MB ram and slow processor computer
<Neo31> Lubuntu is a good example :)
<issa> cuz on this laptop i was surrprized that their are 2 OS other than linux
<issa> windows 7 and windows vista
<issa> i thought their was only windows 7
<Neo31> do not buy a new computer to have more OSs
<issa> the hardisk partition are messed up
<Neo31> virtualization will do it
<Neo31> may be you need more disk space, for that you can buy an external hard disk or an internal one
<issa> yes i used to have on windows 7 VMware i was virtualizing diferent versions of linux
<Neo31> that's it
<issa> i can put here on linux the virtual box and run the windows 7
<Neo31> if your hardware (processor, graphics card and ram) is fine there is no need to buy a new one
<Neo31> sure
<Neo31> copy paste this on terminal
<Neo31> wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Neo31> now you can find VirtualBox Oracle in software center ;)
<Neo31> I belief Vbox OSE doesn't support USB so make sure you use the Sun version or the newwer version of sun's version which is VirtualBox Oracle
<issa> aha
<issa> still not found
<Neo31> a lot of other virtualization technologies are also available for ubuntu but VirtualBox is the easiest one
<Neo31> did you copy paste all the line to terminal ?
<issa> yes
<Neo31> including the - in the end of the line
<Neo31> ..
<issa> ah
<Neo31> when you search for virtual box in software center it wont be the first result, you should look for the oracle version bellow
<issa> their is only virtualbox ose
<Neo31> try to restart your software center
<issa> you mean by restart is to press X then load again ?
<issa> still
<issa> it didnt work
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> yes
<Neo31> what command have u executed on terminal
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> paste it here
<issa>  wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Neo31> we
<issa> weget?
<Neo31> may be you should try a "sudo apt-get update" then (remove the quotes)
<Neo31> wget not wget
 * Neo31 is back
<issa> it is now updating ?
<Neo31> yes
<Neo31> sudo apt-get update
<Neo31> and the look if you can find it in the software center
<Neo31> make sure you search for VirtualBox
<Neo31> and you look well for the Oracle version
<issa> 10 %
<Neo31> it wont be the 1st one
 * Neo31 brb
<issa> its downloading somestuff
<Neo31> ok
<issa> i search virtualbox and only one item appear
<Neo31> virtualbox is not the same as VirtualBox in command line
<Neo31> i am not sure if it is the same on software center
<Neo31> SalahGo, bonjour
<Neo31> :)
<SalahGo> lol Bjr Neo31 !
<Neo31> tawa 9omt ou koi ?
<SalahGo> na9ra ghodwa 8H w mezilt mawfitesh les TDs...
<SalahGo> 3ada 9olt na3mel talla :p
<Neo31> mar7ba bik
<SalahGo> Neo31, lis le pm :p
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit tlm :)
<Neo31> bn SaphirusTux
<Neo31> salahgo
<Neo31> sry
<Neo31> faute de frappe
<nshardy> ahmed
<Neo31> we
<nshardy> juste netfe9ed fik
<Neo31> welcome on irc :)
 * Neo31 is still alive
<nshardy> merci mgayena ana wyek yelzem ykhalsouna garde Irc
<Neo31> lool we lezim
<nshardy> alors ahmed t'a de cours de classroom eli fetou
<Neo31> je doit en avoir sur l'ancien systeme, mais be5il bach nemchi nlawjou tawa
<nshardy> nn c pa pour tawa marra okhra dsl
<Neo31> behi rappel moi ghodwa wala kif tal9ani sur irc (dsl el bo5l ya3mal) :p
<nshardy> ok
<Neo31> tu connai alive nshardy ?
<nshardy> ché pa c pa etrange lessem g veu verfier
<Neo31> imdb.com
<nshardy> sme3et bih
<Neo31> mar7aban bina, c ma connection ou c le serveur irc ytarrad fiia !?
<Neo31> ra7goune
<Neo31> bon eni fasi3
<nshardy> mais non g pa vu
<Neo31> je regade a movie et j go dodo
<Neo31> eagle eye w alibe a mettre sur ta liste alors
<nshardy> ok
<nshardy> sweet dreams
<Neo31> bon ken famma 7aja je ss encore online, ama esperant ke c important
<Neo31> taw na3mal talla apres le film
<Neo31> see ya
 * Neo31 in DnD mode
<Goldenscorp> bjr darkwise MaWaLe sahli SaphirusTux
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<MaWaLe> bonjour Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ahla MaWaLe
<Goldenscorp> achniya a7walik 5ouya ?
<MaWaLe> ça va :)
<MaWaLe> bonjour nizarus
<nizarus> bonjour @ tous
<nizarus> ahla MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  imed a confirmé la session de demain ;)
<nizarus> yep j'ai vu ça MaWaLe ;)
<nizarus> MaWaLe, ta remarqué que ces derniers jours il y a beaucoup de gens qui visitent le salon classroom
<MaWaLe> oui :p c'est le lien que j'ai mis dans l'event
<MaWaLe> il pointe directement vers le chan de la classroom :p
<nizarus> le log et de retour aussi
<nizarus> le bot était en grève :p
<nizarus> MaWaLe, comment tu as fait pour installer natty !! les images CD sont toutes de grande taille impossible de les graver sur un CD de 700 Mo
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  flash bootable ;)
<MaWaLe> sinon moi je bosse toujours avec la version DVD
<MaWaLe> je télécharge une seule fois et j'ai la paix ;)
<nizarus> mon PC ne boot pas sur flash
<nizarus> c'est ce que je vais faire télécharger la version DVD
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  ton VAIO ne boote pas sur Flash :( sinon tu peux graver sur un Cd en activant la fonction de sur-capacité
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  si tu n'as pas un bon débit, télécharge la version CD mais grave là sur un DVD :p
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  un autre moyen : fais un upgrade via une 10.10 ;)
<nizarus> MaWaLe, ça marche ? graver une image CD sur un DVD ?
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  OUI
<nizarus> et ça boot dessus ?
<MaWaLe> OUI
<nizarus> allahomma zedna 3ilman oO
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  ce n'est pas le média qui fait qu'on boote dessus ou pas mais le fait que le secteur de démarrage soit marqué bootable
<nizarus> et c'est le même secteur dans un CD ou un DVD
<MaWaLe> à ma connaissance oui (sauf erreur de ma part)
<nizarus> i'll test
<MaWaLe> the first one (like the HDD)
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  je pense que l'idée d'un upgrade via 10.10  est la plus indiquée dans ton cas
<MaWaLe> tu as déjà le CD 10.10 chez toi ;) donc tu ne téléchargera que les mises àjour
<nizarus> oui ça reste la solution de secours
<nizarus> bonjour ChemsOnline
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu as aussi l'alternate CD : il prend moins de place non?
<MaWaLe> 707 Mo au lieu de 717 Mo
<nizarus> MaWaLe, yep il prend 707 Mo
<MaWaLe> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-1/
<nizarus> il y a 7 de trop
<ChemsOnline> bonjour nizarus
<ChemsOnline> bonjour @ * :)
<MaWaLe> hi ChemsOnline
<nizarus> MaWaLe, tu n'a pas encore rencontré ChemsOnline ?
<MaWaLe> pas in real life :)
<ChemsOnline> je ne crois pas non plus
<ChemsOnline> Mawale T passé au SIB ?
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, MaWaLe est une des figures de notre communauté
<ChemsOnline> ou T T à un event Open Source au cours de ces deux derniers mois ?
<nizarus> j'espère que vous allez vous croiser
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  éna figure :p :p :p lol quel compliment :p
<nizarus> MaWaLe, c'est pas un compliment c'est une réalité
<ChemsOnline> j ai pratiquement participé à tous les events et rencontres touchant de pré ou de loin l open source au cours de ces deux derniers mois
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  malheureusement je suis dans le secteur pro et la fin de l'année administrative est toujours ... barbante :(
<ChemsOnline> mais on se présente pas toujours avec notre nickname et notre avatar :p
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  je ne suis qu'une goutte dans TON océan ;)
<nizarus> MaWaLe et ChemsOnline : il faut que vous planifier un café ensemble je suis certain que vous n'allez pas le regretter
<ChemsOnline> Mawale T sur Tunis ?
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  yup
<ChemsOnline> demain matin T dispo ?
<MaWaLe> au fait je ne suis pas au centre ville, donc je suis surtout dispo en cours de semaine ;)
<ChemsOnline> on vat essayer de reunir certain representant du Libre au club jeunes science de tunis
<ChemsOnline> ok
<nizarus> MaWaLe, je confirme une image CD boot sur un DVD (je suis un gros con sur ce point)
<nizarus> MaWaLe, je ne te présenta pas ChemsOnline car surement tu es entrain de suivre ces actions ces derniers jours
<nizarus> mais je pense que c'est une personne à rencontrer
<nizarus> moi j'ai eu un grand plaisir de le croiser à Monastir et à Tunis
<ChemsOnline> Tout le plaisir était pour moi nizarus
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline == kangoulya?
<nizarus> yep MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> good :) il est hyperactif mais j'aime surtout son côté pratique ;)
<MaWaLe> c'est ce qui manque à notre communauté (celle Tunisienne en général et non pas U-tn spécialement)
<ChemsOnline> Merci MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  /* (je suis un gros con sur ce point)*/ 7achek :p
<ChemsOnline> nizarus je viens de tomber sur ça : http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=182094331806697&id=44294427042
<ChemsOnline> C en rapport avec ce qui est arrivé à Karim ?
<MaWaLe> montacer fait partie du club .Net non?
<nizarus> MaWaLe, non il fait partie du club isimux
<MaWaLe> dans ce cas : bad news :( dommage que ça a pris une telle tournure
<nizarus> deux groupes d'étudiants qui se bagarrent entre eux
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  alors tu es en train d'installer Narwhal?
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, c'est une très longue histoire et j'ai pas tous les détails
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  si tu as pris une ISO de quelques jours, tu auras à faire une MAJ lourde :(
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  avec les ALPHA, les MAJ sont tellement fréquentes que ...
<nizarus> mais pour résumer ce sont deux groupes d'étudiants qui se bagarrent entre eux
<nizarus> MaWaLe, j'aime les maj lourdes
<nizarus> le jours ou il n'y a pas de maj je déprime
<nizarus> :p
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  déjà le software-center bugue :)
<MaWaLe> !Bug 684887
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684887 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center didn't launch (affects: 5) (dups: 3) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684887
<nizarus> MaWaLe, je reste fidèle à mon synaptic :p
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  à mon avis, tester une ALPHA ce n'est pas seulement être fidèle à ses habitudes mais tester toutes les fonctionnalités :p :p :p
<MaWaLe> sinon, pour les newbies, installer via software-center (Logithèque) est plus intuitif et plus ergonomique non?
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  personnellement j'aime plus apt-get et tasksel :d
<nizarus> possible MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu as besoin de JAVA dans une nouvelle install???
<nizarus> MaWaLe, non pas pour l'instant
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  si jamais tu en as besoin, il faut ajouter le dépôt partenaire de maverick :p sun-java6-* n'existe pas sur les dépôts partenaires de Narwhal :(
<MaWaLe> est ce que c'est un choix permanent ou bien juste actuel !!!?
<nizarus> c'est pour favoriser la version openjdk non ?
<MaWaLe> mais non pratique pour les dév. :( avec Netbeans et Eclipse, certaines fonctionnalités nécessitent sun-java6-jdk packages
<nizarus> dans ma petite appli en java tout fonctionne correctement avec openjdk
<nizarus> de toute manière avec ce que fait oracle il faut penser dès maintenant à passer vers la version libre :/
<MaWaLe> oui, dommage :(
<nizarus> vous pouvez accéder à youtube en https ?
<MaWaLe> oui
<MaWaLe> mais les vidéos ne marchent pas
<nizarus> c'est ce que j'ai remarqué aussi
<nizarus> MaWaLe, tu connais ce mec qui a parlé de la censure à la radio ?
<MaWaLe> re
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  quel mec et où est ce qu'il en a parlé?
<nizarus> MaWaLe, t'as pas vu la séquence sur facebook
<MaWaLe> not yet
<MaWaLe> any link?
<nizarus> je l'avais partagé sur mon profil et là je la trouve plus
<nizarus> :/
<nizarus> MaWaLe, http://www.babnet.net/festivaldetail-31051.asp
<MaWaLe> checking
<nizarus> je re
<SalahGo> slt tlm!
<SalahGo> nizarus, comment ça se présente cette Alpha.1? :D
<nizarus> ahla SalahGo
<nizarus> ech 9awlek MaWaLe :)
<MaWaLe> salam SalahGo
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  j'ai lu l'article et les commentaires
<MaWaLe> j'ai pris l'habitude :)
<MaWaLe> mais je n'ai pas trouvé de séquence !!!
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu as fini l'install de l'ALPHA-1 et sa MAJ?
<SalahGo> d'après son dernier avis sur identica oui :p
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  je suis en train de la malmener depuis hier pour voir :)
<nizarus> MaWaLe, il y a un lien vers une séquence audio
<nizarus> au milieu de l'article
<SalahGo> nizarus, l'alpa.1 a quoi comme interface d'installation?
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  je suis en traind 'acouter :p
<SalahGo> alpha*
<nizarus> yep MaWaLe et je suis entrain d'installer les outils que j'utilise souvent
<nizarus> SalahGo, la même que celle de maverick
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  donnes moi la liste de tes outils utilisés ;) je vais tester avec toi ;)
<SalahGo> c'est vrai????
<SalahGo> je suis fichu alors..
<nizarus> SalahGo, attention c'est une alpha donc totalement instable
<SalahGo> je sais, j'allais l'utiliser comme OS principal
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  l'interface est sensé être avec Unity mais il faut avoir les bons pilotes graphiques et une accélération 3D
<nizarus> MaWaLe, xchat, unison, revelation, latex, lyx, thunderbird, vlc, etc...
<SalahGo> mais puisque l'installation est GPU inclusive, pas la peine d'y penser
<nizarus> SalahGo, tu peut installer avec la version alternate en mode texte
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  bizarre le commentaire de ceMoez
<MaWaLe> je connais la personne mais je trouve son commentaire "purement politisé"
<MaWaLe> dommage de vendre ainsi ses crédos :(
<nizarus> d'après ce que j'ai lu c'est l'un des pionner de l'internet en tunisie
<SalahGo> nizarus, avec l'installation, je peux créer un Xserver personalisé et le démarrer?
<SalahGo> l'installation textuelle je veux dire
<nizarus> yep SalahGo
<MaWaLe> oui SalahGo
<nizarus> il suffit d'installer un environnement graphique
<SalahGo> tant mieux, c'est comme tout autre debian en fin de compte?
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  c'est un ancien de l'ancienne école mais de là à dire qu'il est un pionnier ... bof
<SalahGo> j'ai appris la commande nizarus xD
<SalahGo> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<SalahGo> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<SalahGo> cd /etc/X11
<SalahGo> sudo nano xorg.conf
<SalahGo> change driver from "nv" to "vesa"
<SalahGo> ctrl + x
<SalahGo> save
<SalahGo> startx
<SalahGo> xD
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  tu devrais écrire un petit tuto et le mettre en ligne ;)
<SalahGo> Yeah, ceux qui un HP Pavilion qu'ils croient devoir jeter pourront regagner espoir
<SalahGo> grâce à Ubuntu :D
<SalahGo> et ils sont des milliers!
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, nizarus , une question me trotte l'esprit; pourquoi obliger une acceleration graphique depuis maverick à l'installation alors que ça risque l'instabilité de plusieurs systèmes?
<SalahGo> un environnement Vesa est plus que suffisant pour une installation
<SalahGo> on est pas obligé d'installer en HD, 1024*768 est largement suffisant non?
<nizarus> SalahGo, je ne pense pas que l'installation se fait avec l'accélération graphique
<SalahGo> Si, je te l'assure
<SalahGo> Depuis le 10.10 en tout cas
<nizarus> SalahGo, il y a une différence entre l'environnement graphique et l'accélération graphique
<SalahGo> nizarus, oui je sais, mais un environnement graphique qui a une résolution supérieur à 1024*768 requiert une accéleration graphique
<nizarus> c'est possible :)
<SalahGo> C'est pour ça que Vesa ne peut pas dépasser 1024*768
<SalahGo> En tout cas, je ne penese pas qu'une accéleration graphique veut dire utiliser son GPU à 100% non? :)
<nizarus> SalahGo, l'accélération graphique c'est une fonctionnalité de GPU, on peut l'utiliser comme on peut ne pas le faire
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  au fait le modprobe détecte la meilleure solution pour ta machine et s'il détecte que ta machine supporte le "full" accélération graphique, il l'applique ;)
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, c'est ça le problème, mon GPU a un défaut hardware que le modprobe ne peut pas détecter
<SalahGo> nizarus, oui mais elle est quasi-existante pendant 99% dans tous les OS récents
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  c'est un choix à faire lors des UDS : vu que la politique de Canonicle est de faire de Ubuntu un OS "Mr tout le monde", faire en sorte d'activer le mode "expert" existant dans les autres distro en fait un système compliqué pour certain ;)
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, je n'ai pas demandé ça, juste faire l'installation en Vesa...
<SalahGo> C'est une interface graphique plus que respectable est très stable en plus, la plus stable de toutes
<dhiaeddine> salam tout le monde
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  d'où l'existance des Alternates CD ;)
<MaWaLe> salam dhiaeddine
<SalahGo> Salam dhiaeddine
<nizarus> ahla dhiaeddine
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, oui mais on galère à le faire fonctionner en Vesa
<nizarus> SalahGo, la version DVD contient les différents mode d'installation
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  tu parles de l'alternate !!!!
<MaWaLe> +1 nizarus
<SalahGo> nizarus, je l'éspère, je veux pas être outdated en avril :p
<nizarus> SalahGo, si j'ai bien compris tu as tout ces problème car ta carte graphique est défectueuse
<MaWaLe> oui nizarus
<SalahGo> nizarus, exactement
<MaWaLe> son GPU est "out of use" :p
<SalahGo> unfortunetly...
<MaWaLe> ceci n'empêche il est toujorus détatcable ;)
<nizarus> SalahGo, et tu veux que canonical tient en compte dans son outil d'installation les cartes défectueuses
<nizarus> :)
<SalahGo> d'où le problème du modprobe MaWaLe
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: qu'est ce qui ce passe pour la réunion des clubs pour la journée du LL?
<SalahGo> nizarus, pas slmnt moi
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, no idea
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  j'ai bien cerné ton problème mais tout à l'heure j'ai réagi à propos de ton interrogation à propos de l'imposition de l'usage de l'accélération lors de l'install ;)
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: j'ai vu dans ton email transféré que kangoulya a proposé de faire la réunion
<SalahGo> nizarus, sarhan a eu le même problème avec son ATI HD 5xxx
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, oui ils veulent faire une réunion en real life à tunis
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: il parlait d'un stand et que la journé sera au pôle d'elgazela
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, j'avais compris, mais bon, l'alternative existe toujours, c'est déjà ça :)
<nizarus> si l'un de nos membres à tunis veut y assister alors temps mieux
<SalahGo> C'est quand dhiaeddine ?
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, pour l'instant se sont des projets, ChemsOnline nous donnera les dernières nouvelles après la réunion
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: mais j'ai parlé avant avec la cellule c2l et ils ont dis que ça sera dns un hotel à gammart et qu'il n'yavait pas de stand
<dhiaeddine> SalahGo: le 15/12
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, l'année dernière c'était dans un hoteln celle d'avant à el ghazela cette année aucune idée
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: attend je vais voir avec lui directement
<SalahGo> dhiaeddine, entrée libre? c'est quoi l'enjeu?
<dhiaeddine> ChemsOnline: t'es là
<dhiaeddine> SalahGo: entré libre? j'ai pas compris
<nizarus> SalahGo, c'est la journée nationale des LL
<SalahGo> nizarus, nationale?? oO
<nizarus> oui SalahGo
<SalahGo> dhiaeddine, entrée libre; sans invitation
<dhiaeddine> oui l'entré est libre
<nizarus> SalahGo, gratuite mais pas libre (il faut faire une inscription au préalable)
<SalahGo> Gratuite, c'est déjà ça... :p
<dhiaeddine> en fait ils ont demandé lors de la dernière journé du sib à la communauté d'être présente
<nizarus> http://www.tunisiaopensourceconf.tn/index.php?id=152&L=2
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: jene saispas si l'enregistrement est obligatoire mais l'evènement n'a pas été annoncé encore sur le site
<nizarus> ça c'est celui de 2009
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, je me rappelle que celui de l'année dernière était annoncé à la dernière minute
<nizarus> 2 ou 3 jours avant ça tenu
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: je pense que ce sera le cas pour cette année aussi :(
<ANIS> salam @ *
<MaWaLe> salam ANIS
<dhiaeddine> salam ANIS
<ANIS> :-D ça va les amis?
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, cette année la communauté et impliquée dans l'organisation donc on espère avoir les nouvelles plus tôt
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: on m'a dit que le programme sera annoncé hier
<dhiaeddine> mais ça pas été le cas
<nizarus> qui connait synergy ? http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/synergy
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, no idea
<nizarus> ce qui est sur qu'il y aura une réunion demain et on aura certainement plus d'infos
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: connais pas synergy
<nizarus> avec synergy je travaille sur mon PC et mon laptop avec la même souris et le même clavier :)
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: c'est bien :)
<ANIS> nizarus: l'affichage reste dans l'ecran de chaque macine c'est ça ???
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: cadire les même actions sont dupliqués pour les  deux machines?
<nizarus> oui juste le clavier et la souris sont partagés
<nizarus> mais si je fait copier un texte dan la première machine je peut le coller dans la seconde ;)
<ANIS> cool
<dhiaeddine> ça évite d'uitliser un switch kvm et le copie/coller en plus c'est bien :)
<nizarus> ça m'arrange car je déteste le trackpad des portables
<dhiaeddine> je vien d'y jeuté un coup d'oeuil, seulement il y'a l'inconvénient de devoir le port dans le firewall
<nizarus> donc je travaille directement avec la souris
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, quel firewall ?
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: ouvrir un port sur le firewall du deuxième poste
<dhiaeddine> enfin si le firewall est activé
<nizarus> oui
<nizarus> bob brb
<nizarus> bon brb
<ANIS> tyt
<SalahGo> @+ tlm :)
<ChemsOnline> RE
<ChemsOnline> je suis en pleine migration de mes serveurs de floride vers la suisse
<ChemsOnline> désolé de ne pas etre dispo
<LinuxKiller> salem
<ANIS> slm
<MaWaLe> hi LinuxKiller
<sarhan> bonjour
<MaWaLe> salam sarhan
<sarhan> ya il un channel sur freenode ou on peut m'aider? :(
<sarhan> voir meme sur un autre reseau
<sarhan> bon je repard bonne fin de journé tout le monde
<MaWaLe> hi wafa1407
<wafa1407> hi MaWel
<wafa1407> mawele
<MouradMaatoug> bonsoir tt
<MaWaLe> bonsoir MouradMaatoug
<sabri_icone> salem alikom
<MouradMaatoug> bonsoir
<MaWaLe> salam sabri_icone
<MouradMaatoug> What's news
<sabri_icone> qu représentera ubuntu-tn demain???
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  toi ;)
<MouradMaatoug> welcome
<MouradMaatoug> sabri
<sabri_icone> oui, j'irais avec plaisir , mais vraiment il faut s'organiser plus ..
<sabri_icone> ça se répéte a chaque mon frère
<sabri_icone> bah, en tout cas j'y serais et je ferais le rapport inchallah le soir
<sabri_icone> juste espèrons qu'on fera un bon plan
<sabri_icone> que proposer vous pour faire pendant les prés du 15 dec
<sabri_icone> je veux au moin trois idées, a savoir que les présentation doivent se rapporter sur des projet professionnel
<MouradMaatoug> est il faut plus plus organiser mieux
<MouradMaatoug> la conférence de 15 dec
<wafa1407> bs
<MouradMaatoug> où
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  dommage mais ... actuellement nous manquons vraiment de volontaires :(
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  en plus, c'est un peu difficile de faire des réunions en Life avec des gens un peu éparpillé partout
<sabri_icone> oui, je suis volontaire pour toujours
<sabri_icone> tant que je peux
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  si tu compares, je crois que nous sommes la seule communauté qui a des membres sur tout le territoire tunisien
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  je sais que tu fais de ton mieux et j'apprécie vraiment ça chez toi
<MaWaLe> bravo mon frère ;)
<sabri_icone> mais tu voit p-e etre bientot j'aurais un boulot ce qui réduira intensivement mes activités c'est pourquoi je suggère
<sabri_icone> faire un bon plan
<sabri_icone> il faut souder notre communauté
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  inchallah tu l'auras le boulot ;)
<sabri_icone> cé comme si nous sommes éparpillé ;) merci mawale
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  ce n'est ni une question de "soudure" ni de "plomberie" :p c'est une mentalité ;)
<sabri_icone> je m'interesse a ubuntu-tn beaucoup plus.. c'est la première fois que j'appartient a quelque chose de ce genre et cé bien que ça commence avec une communtauté
<LinuxKiller> resalut
<LinuxKiller> svp qui a une idée sur kaffeine ?
<MaWaLe> LinuxKiller:  pose ta question ;)
<MaWaLe> LinuxKiller:  ce genre de question est ... sans intérêt :p
<MaWaLe> tout le monde peut connaitre mais personne peut t'aider
<MaWaLe> personne peut ne pas connaitre mais on pourra t'aider à trouver la solution ;)
<LinuxKiller> MaWaLe, c'est bon je viens juste de trouver un fil de discussion traitant le prob que j'ai rencontré.. thx anyway ;)
<sabri_icone> euh, bien alors je me tire... pour ubuntu la meilleur présentation qu'on peut le faire c'est parler de cloud computing.. sécurtité
<sabri_icone> mais vraiment chui pas trop fort en ce qui concerne ubuntu solution entreprise :D j'ai besoin de votre aide
<sabri_icone> vous pouvez m'aider en envoyant des thread sur le mailing list je les consulterais le matin avant de partir
<sabri_icone> merci
<sabri_icone> salem alikom les ubunteros
<sabri_icone> ;)
<imen> salemou 3alikom
<MouradMaatoug> quit
<wafa1407> 3aslema imen
<LinuxKiller> ahla imen
<imen> w biom
<imen> w bikom
<wafa1407> merci
<imen> bon g veux installer ubuntu vis à vis win7 :p
<imen> mé y9oli ke ya po de OS ds cet ordi
<imen> !!!!!
<imen> dc g peux po faire la partitionnement
<LinuxKiller> euh, comment ça ? win7 est déjà installé ou pas ?!
<wafa1407> enti makech 3amla partitionnement mel louel !!!!!!!!!! iùen
<MaWaLe> salam imen
<MaWaLe> imen:  tu as Win7 déjà installé et tu veux installé Ubuntu en // avec ?
<imen> wé bien sùr
<imen> ena tawa connecté min win7
<MaWaLe> imen:  et pourquoi tu veux garder WindoBes
<imen> comment??
<imen> g veux utioliser tt les 2
<wafa1407> imen 7awel ta9smou
<wafa1407> a3mel partition
<LinuxKiller> imen,  essaye de suivre ce tutorial http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=450168159481 , tu vas retrouver une description détaillée de partionnement via le wizard d'installation..
<wafa1407> imen chofet el video!!!!!!!!!
<LinuxKiller> wafa1407,  essaye d'économiser un peu en '!' :p
<wafa1407> ok je suis dz mais t3awedet beha spesialite wafa :)
<LinuxKiller> lol, el bouton ! tal9ah yetchafa3 mennek :p elnes tenzel marra wenti tched ma tsayeb !!!!!!!!!!!!! :ppp
<LinuxKiller> ye5i imen est partie ?
<LinuxKiller> j'ai pas fait attention mdr
<LinuxKiller> fi chkoun nkalem mel sba7 :p
<LinuxKiller> '/names #ubuntu-tn
<wafa1407> 7ata eni ma fe9tech beha kif 5arjet  w el boton t3awed lol
<LinuxKiller> salut ChemsOnline
<LinuxKiller> pourtant normalement tweli ChemsOffline tawa 5ater el c'est GamraOnline :P
<MaWaLe> salut amine SalahGo
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm, Bsr MaWaLe ! :)
<LinuxKiller> bsr SalahGo
<SalahGo> Slt LinuxKiller !
<iheb006> selem
<LinuxKiller> salem
<MaWaLe> ok les amis : ce fut un plaisir de poiroter toute la journée (presque seul comme au beau vieux temps) dans ce chan :p
<MaWaLe> là je vous laisse et je vous dis : à demain, pour une autre journée en mode "MaWa-Le-Bot" :p :p :p
<MaWaLe> BONNE NUIT
<ChemsOnline> Salut LinuxKiller
<ChemsOnline> je suis juste de passage
<ChemsOnline> y a quelque chose de spécial ?
<fellag> bsoir
<Neo31> ahla fellag :)
<Neo31> kisibtik
<Neo31> sa va ?
<fellag> bonsoir Neo31
<fellag> hani , 3odna xD
<Neo31> bsr wafa1407 LinuxKiller ChemsOnline
<Neo31> wal 3awdou ahmadou ^^
<LinuxKiller> bsr Neo31
<LinuxKiller> wb
<fellag> ca va bien merci winti ? kayfa al 7Al ?
<Neo31> 7amdoulah, chwaya 9raya 3ala chwaya bo5l 3ala chwaya oumour mbalbza
<Neo31> 7assilou, w dima yemchi
<fellag> wavé7 wa sari7 xD
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> wenti ?
<fellag> en tout cas itihanna , kolloiha kifék
<Neo31> kifkif je pense!
<fellag> du moin chui kifék :)
<Neo31> we c ca :)
<fellag> voila :D
<Neo31> rabi m3ana wakahaw :)
<fellag> mwé :/
<ANIS> salam @ *
<LinuxKiller> wa3alaykom el salam @ ANI?
<ANIS> ça va LinuxKiller
<LinuxKiller> hamdoullah :-) et toi,
<fellag> WS ANIS
<ANIS> hmd, ahla fellag :)
<zeitouna> salam
<ANIS> wa3alaykom assalem zeitouna
<Neo31> bsr zeitouna
<fellag> lu zeitouna
<fellag> hay 7Afla illila Neo31 :)
<LinuxKiller> ahla zeitouna
<ANIS> samedii soir ;)
<zeitouna> ça va ?
<Neo31> lool
<ANIS> hmd zeitouna et toi?
<Neo31> ma 7dhartich enti 3al ayamet awal ma 3malna le nouvo group fb fellag
<Neo31> t3abba el channel 9rib ytarcha9 :p
<ANIS> lol
<zeitouna> alhamdoullillah
<Neo31> vers les 18+ voir mm 23 je pense
<Neo31> 7assilou nharitha tod5ol lel channel t9oul famma reunion wala 7aja
<zeitouna> fellag ça va
<Neo31> ah fellag famma classroom demain soir a 21h
<zeitouna>  joli nom
<Neo31> walli ija a3mal talla
<Neo31> classroom LVM ;)
<Neo31> 7aja interessante
<ANIS> Neo31: inchallah ima chanel 3émra hatta méghir r&union
<fellag> Neo31, oui ritiha fil facebook
<Neo31> mouch kif ANIS
<fellag> apropos moi c'est Mourad Sahli sur FB et toi Neo31 ?
<ANIS> chbih ANIS ?? :-D
<Neo31> Ahmed sghaier ou Thomas anderson
<ANIS> chnouwa taw?? yé tfizzou inés ilkol walla torikdou innés ilkol??
<ANIS> allllo!! il y a quelqu'n??
<zeitouna> oui
 * Neo31 is still here
<ANIS> Neo31 is sleeping :-p .. Isn't he??
<fellag> oui
<fellag> moi chuii la ossi o/
<Neo31> nope
<Neo31> he's not
<ANIS> great.. so what's up Neo31?
<zeitouna> question svp je peux
<Neo31> everything is up
<ANIS> bien sûr zeitouna
<Neo31> never ask to ask zeitouna
<zeitouna> est ce quil ya kelqun qui essaye backtrack r2
<Neo31> not me
<ANIS> not me either...
<zeitouna>  c bien
<ANIS> :/
<Neo31> qu'est ce qui est bien zeitouna ?
<zeitouna> je suis entrain de telecharger
<ANIS> pourquoi faire :D :))
<zeitouna> pour essayer avec des cartes reseau
<Neo31> ok je vois
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> tu ve dire cracker des reso wifi zeitouna !
<ANIS> BT fonctionne avec des cartes SANS FIL
<Neo31> c pa bien ca, tu c!
<zeitouna> tt es possible
<Neo31> cracker un reseau wifi de qq1 d'autre sans avoir son permission c pas bien
<Neo31> on n'as pas parler de possible ou pa, on a parler du bien et du mal
<ANIS> t'as raison Neo31.. c'est illegal..
<zeitouna> je parle des cartes reseau  j'ai pas parl e de cartes wifi
<zeitouna> arretez de faire le moral svp
<ANIS> non BT ne support pas les cartes résaux ethernet
<Neo31> ok zeitouna
<zeitouna> tu es sur anis
<Neo31> kifech ANIS ? on pe se connecter sur ethernet avec BT ANIS
<ANIS> oui.. J'ai essayé de me connecté à l'aide d'un cable ethernet, ça marche pas.. c'était avec la version 3.. ça fait bien longtemp
<zeitouna> jai fais avec bt4 r1 et ca marche tres bien ..mieus que ubuntu meme
<ANIS> à l'époque même lorsque j'ai chercher dans le forum de BT ils m'ont dit que ça marche pas et que BT est dédié pour toute attaque wifi
<Neo31> non c pas vrai ANIS
<Neo31> je me rappel avec les anciennes version BT que y avais des programmes reseau
<Neo31> sniffers et tt les blablabla
<ANIS> j'ai les essayé avec ma carte réseau.. mais aucun entre eux à fonctionner.. alors le problème et dans ma carte réseaux.. :/
<Neo31> possible ANIS
<Neo31> mais y a tjr une solution a tt probleme
<Neo31> pe etre c t un probleme de drivers ou autre chose (mm si je pense pa ke c un probleme de drivers)
<zeitouna> http://www.backtrack-fr.net/
<ANIS> je essayerai BT encore une fois.. :D
<zeitouna> j'ai accede au salon http://www.backtrack-fr.net/irc.html
<zeitouna> il ya que zeitouna
<ANIS> lol
<zeitouna> c vrai aucun d'autre
<zeitouna> salam bt ne t'interesse pas
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-05
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<ANIS> salam nizarus
<fellag> bonsoir nizarus :))
<nizarus> quoi de 9 les jeunes ?
<SalahGo> Re-bsr les gens!
<SalahGo> Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un est là, mais j'ai une anecdote assez originale à raconter
<ANIS> slt SalahGo
<SalahGo> ça s'est passé ce soir, dans un café du coin, j'ai amené mon PC comme dab
<SalahGo> Bsr ANIS
<ANIS> raconte mon ami :D
<SalahGo> et mes amis étaient au courant que mon PC était à 1000% foutu
<SalahGo> quand ils l'ont vu fonctionner avec Ubuntu, ils ont tous voulu que je leur donne le lien de téléchargement!
<ANIS> cool c'est bien :D une bonne nouvel :D
<nizarus> cool SalahGo
<SalahGo> C'est pas croyable, j'ai passé des heures à leur montrer cmb Ubuntu était génial graphiquement avec Compiz
<SalahGo> mais ils sont tombés sous le charme grâce à vesa...
<SalahGo> incroyable... -_-
<ANIS> :))
<SalahGo> Et demain je devrais donc installer 2 à 3 Ubuntu chez moi, dans les laptops de mes amis!
<SalahGo> a cause de VESA!!!
<nizarus> looooooool :)
<nizarus> une mini install party donc
<SalahGo> Non mais la question
<SalahGo> "Même avec une carte graphique foutue, il peut quand même ouvrir Faceboo?"
<SalahGo> -___-
<nizarus> et regarder les videos flash
<nizarus> :p
<SalahGo> je peux regarder qlq vidéos HD aussi
<SalahGo> 720p ça marche aussi
<SalahGo> Mais quand même, échouer de les convaincre avec un Compiz uber-boosté, mais réussir avec Vesa...
<SalahGo> nizarus, je leur efface leur Windows 7 ou bien je le leur laisse? :p
<nizarus> SalahGo, c'est à toi de voir :p
<SalahGo> nizarus, ils vont perdre leur repères, déjà que la GUI est totalement nouvelle pour eux
<SalahGo> laissons leur le temps
<nizarus> +1 SalahGo
<nizarus> un temps d'adaptation et toujours nécessaire
<nizarus> mais prépare toi à leur assurer le support technique
<nizarus> :)
<SalahGo> je le fais déjà pour leurs Windows xD
<nizarus> :)
<SalahGo> Faut croire que je les ai poussés un peu, je leur ai dit que ddorénavant, je n'aiderai que les PC sous Ubuntu ou Debian :p
<nizarus> :) à force d'utiliser ubuntu depuis plusieurs années j'ai perdu tous mes repères dans window$ et je peux t'assurer que maintenant j'ai du mal a aider des gens sous windows
<SalahGo> Moi je suis quand même obligé, sur 7 PCs à la maison, slmnt 2 sous Ubuntu...
<nizarus> :)
<SalahGo> La culture des jeux vidéo et du "Microsoft Office" est prédominante sur celle du OpenSource
<SalahGo> En tout cas, il se fait tard...
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit tlm! ^^
<LinuxKiller> bonjour
<MaWaLe> bonjour tout le monde
<MaWaLe> mornin' LinuxKiller
<LinuxKiller> bjr MaWaLe  :)
<MaWaLe> bonjour ChemsOnline
<sabri_icone> bonsoir
<sabri_icone> lol
<sabri_icone> mawale chui a l'associaiton
<MaWaLe> bonjour sabri_icone
<MaWaLe> quelle association ???
<sabri_icone> alors aide moi pr avoir des idée
<MaWaLe> jeunes science?
<sabri_icone> pr ubuntu-tn
<sabri_icone> :p pa association,chui trompé
<sabri_icone> on est rassemblé maint
<sabri_icone> chui moi juste
<sabri_icone> a cité el khadra rafik,chemess et quelques autre membres
<ChemsOnline> mawale tu veux nous rejoindre sur skype ?
<ChemsOnline> "kangoulya"
<sabri_icone> mawale
<sabri_icone> aucune suggestion !
<sabri_icone> MaWaLe:
<MaWaLe> un instant
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  anti-skype ;)
<MaWaLe> alors ....
<MaWaLe> sujet de discussion?
<sabri_icone> les présentations qui seront faire le 15dec
<sabri_icone> a gammarth
<sabri_icone> ça serait des pres pro
<sabri_icone> ;)
<MaWaLe> public cible? thème général de la journée?
<ChemsOnline> MaWale, Mumble ?
<sabri_icone> je me trouve trés mal placé :p
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  pourquoi?
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  qui est présent?
<MaWaLe> Clubs/Association/Communauaté?
<sabri_icone> oui, mais les prés dans la salle des prés cé ind de tt ça
<sabri_icone> faut juste trv des prés prpo
<sabri_icone> mal placé niv profess
<sabri_icone> ;)
<MaWaLe> désolé sabri_icone mais je ne comprends pas tout ce que tu dis :(
<sabri_icone> je veux dire que j'ai besoi des idée professionnel concernant ubuntu
<MaWaLe> tu entends quoi par professionnel????
<sabri_icone> un projet professionnel qui existe tel que le cloud computing
<sabri_icone> professionnel =>orienté entreprise
<MaWaLe> tu as le cloud, tu as LP aussi
<sabri_icone> LP?
<MaWaLe> LP est maintenant disponible en téléchargement et c'est un plateforme intéressante pour le workgroup
<sabri_icone> ou LPI
<MaWaLe> Launchpad
<sabri_icone> ah
<MaWaLe> LP==Launchpad
<sabri_icone> oui ;)
<sabri_icone> bah, on ce qui concerne les solution entreprise
<MaWaLe> parce que le Cloud n'est pas le propre de Ubuntu mais il en as une bonne offre
<sabri_icone> ERP,CRM,GED,CSM
<sabri_icone> etc..
<sabri_icone> on a pas des pro la dessus?
<MaWaLe> par contre pour LP, Ubuntu (ou plutôt Canonicle) est le seul à en avoir
<sabri_icone> oui mais la LP a quoi sert de présenter une tel plateforme pour une entreprise?
<MaWaLe> LP == Workgroup + Ticketting + Versionning + ...
<MaWaLe> il suffti de voir toutes les fonctionnalités offertes par LP ;)
<sabri_icone> emmh, il m'ont dit que ça marche pas..
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  des pros nous en avons mais ces derniers manquent vraiement de temps :(
<MaWaLe> qui????
<sabri_icone> bah, vois tu frère cé pk on as besoin des groupes formé
<sabri_icone> ;)
<MaWaLe> et qu'est ce qui ne marche pas ??? LP?
<sabri_icone> oui , rafik dit que ça peut pas etre pr les entreprise tant qu'il y en as déja un concurrant
<sabri_icone> :(
<MaWaLe> lol n'importe quoi
<MaWaLe> laisse tomber
<sabri_icone> oui :'(
<MaWaLe> rafik ... normal :)
<sabri_icone> att, ena j'ai parlé de alfresco?
<sabri_icone> qui peut faire ça?
<MaWaLe> dans ce cas pourquoi présenter quoi que ce soit dans le libre puisqu'il y a aussi un concurrent ;)
<sabri_icone> chemess a parlé de zied pr le cloud
<sabri_icone> hhhhhhh
<MaWaLe> Zied qui?
<sabri_icone> sure
<sabri_icone> zied alaya
<sabri_icone> cloud computing
<sabri_icone> formé par chemess
<sabri_icone> ;)
<MaWaLe> il faut vérifier la disponibilité de Zied
<sabri_icone> certain , cé déja ce que j'ai proposé
<MaWaLe> moi avec notre communauté j'ai appris à ne parler qu'en mon nom ;)
<sabri_icone> tkt, chui réveillé :p
<sabri_icone> mais, j'espère qu'il tiennent ça en compte
<sabri_icone> j'ai proposé de nous faire une formation
<sabri_icone> ;)
<sabri_icone> pr pouvoir présenter
<sabri_icone> taher pr tunandroid
<sabri_icone> MaWaLe: je peux savoir ton nom
<sabri_icone> pr que je puisse passer l'info avec votre nom
<sabri_icone> :D
<MaWaLe> quelle info???
<sabri_icone> LP
<MaWaLe> TU es le présent donc tout passe par toi mon ami
<MaWaLe> passe la en ton nom
<MaWaLe> c'est toi qui fait tout l'effort ;)
<sabri_icone> hh, mais chui pas un pro en LP
<sabri_icone> ;)
<MaWaLe> et moi il se pourrait que je ne sois pas à tunis le 15 ;)
<sabri_icone> :D
<sabri_icone> pas de soucis
<MaWaLe> moi je donne des diées rien de plus
<MaWaLe> et si je serais présent alors je ferai un truc ;)
<sabri_icone> chui coeur et corps tant que je px pr la communauté
<MaWaLe> c'est tout en ton honneur mon ami
<sabri_icone> MaWaLe: il y aura trois intervention
<sabri_icone> pr la prés dans la salle des conférence
<MaWaLe> 3 pour toute la communauté ou pour U-tn?
<sabri_icone> donc il devra y avoir des bon prés
<sabri_icone> aprés des petit stands
<sabri_icone> ce qui est important ce sont les trois prés
<sabri_icone> au début
<sabri_icone> lool
<sabri_icone> nnoon , MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  tu m'excuses si je mets un peu de temps à répondre parfois : je suis en pleine phase de test de Narwhal donc parfois je suis en train d'écrire des "Bug report" et ça demande de la concentration ;)
<sabri_icone> 3 pr tt l'Open Source
<MaWaLe> okay
<sabri_icone> ;)
<sabri_icone> Zied Alaya et là
<sabri_icone> :D
<LinuxKiller> ahla b zied alaya w ahla b la
<sabri_icone> haw il fé le pro ;) hamdoullah
<sabri_icone> il s'en sort trés bien
<MaWaLe> bonne nouvelle
<sabri_icone> :) oyui
<LinuxKiller> aya je vous laisse
<SalahGo> Bjr tlm! :D
<LinuxKiller> switching to windows.. :p
<SalahGo> Mini install party finie chez moi :D
<MaWaLe> bonjour SalahGo
<SalahGo> Slt MaWaLe !
<SalahGo> J'ai installé 3 Ubuntu aujourd'hui sur les PCs de qlq amis :)
<sabri_icone> bien
<MaWaLe> good SalahGo
<SalahGo> En dualboot, certes, mais c'est pas mal quand même x)
<MaWaLe> keep on going ;)
<SalahGo> Ils ont eu droit à une config compiz boostée alors que moi je suis en vesa...
<SalahGo> à la fin, ils se moquaient de moi vu que Compiz, c'est mort sur mon PC.... :v
<sabri_icone> alors on part mes frère je ferais le rapport sur la mailing list et une page wiki
<sabri_icone> ;)
<sabri_icone> salem alikom, attendez des nouvelles d'ici minuit comme d'hab
<sabri_icone> salem alikom
<SalahGo> Bon courage sabri_icone !
<SalahGo> Voilà, c'était mon mini rapport sur la mini install party que j'ai fait chez moi :p
<SalahGo> ils m'ont donné vraiment faim, sur ce...
<SalahGo> Ciao tlm; lunch time! :)
<sarhan> bonjour MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> salut sarhan
<sarhan> j'ai reglé mon problem grace à un channel windows :P
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  quel problème ?
<sarhan_> MaWaLe: le classroom est annulé ou non?
<MaWaLe> sarhan_:  non !!! elle est maintenue, même date même horaire
<MaWaLe> pourquoi serait elle annulée ???
<sarhan_> ba j'ai vu ca sur ML
<MaWaLe> tu as vu quoi????
<sarhan_> ah c bon le message suivant dis le contraire
<MaWaLe> il n'y a eu aucun message qui a parlé d'annulation !
<sarhan_> MaWaLe: un proche de la personne qui fera le classroom est mort (allah yar7mou) et qu'il y aura peut etre pas de classroom
<sarhan_> le message date de quelques jours
<sarhan_> je suis parti OO
<MaWaLe> sarhan_:  le message date du samedi ;) sinon il a parlé de confirmer la tenue de la session ;)
<MaWaLe> sarhan : revient stp et ne me laisse pas seul avec sarhan_
<MaWaLe> :p
<sarhan_> quesque j'ai moi?
<sarhan_> :'(
<sarhan_> monsieur le malware
<MaWaLe> tu as un '_' :p :p :p :p
<sarhan_> c'est comme ca que je lisai ton nom avant :P
<MaWaLe> sarhan 3abdel Bassir sarhan_  :p :p :p :p :p
<sarhan_> MaWaLe: :D
<MaWaLe> re sarhan
<sarhan> sarhan is back
<sarhan> re MaWaLe
<sarhan> ma9el9ekech ka sarhan_ ?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  quand il a vu que tu allais revenir il s'est cassé ;)
<MaWaLe> il parait qu'il a peur de toi
<sarhan> :D c'est bien ca
<MaWaLe> CRACK05:  salut
 * MaWaLe brb
<sarhan> CRACK05: bonjour
<CRACK05> bonjour
<sarhan> a+
 * sarhan éspere ne pas  rater le classroom
 * CRACK05 is away (Gone)
<ANIS> salam @ *
<wafa1407> salm
<ANIS> :)
<ANIS> slt sarhan
<sarhan> ANIS: ahlan
<sarhan> lebes?
<ANIS> hmd, et toi?
<sarhan> bien
<sarhan> brabbi https://www.wordpress.com fonctionne chez toi?
<ANIS> oui 5/5
<sarhan> https?
<ANIS> non http
<sarhan> ay wel https?
<sarhan> te5dem walla lé
 * MaWaLe is back
<ANIS> hey MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  ça marche à la perfection en HTTPS chez moi
<sarhan> MaWaLe: welcome back ysalem a3lik sarhan_
<MaWaLe> hi ANIS
<MaWaLe> lol sarhan
<sarhan> MaWaLe: tu peux m'inscrire alors :'( ? ca refuse de marcher chez moi
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  t'inscrire !!!! :p
<sarhan> https://en.wordpress.com/signup/
<sarhan> je veux y acceder
<sarhan> mais je peux pas --'
<sarhan> j'ai voulu installer tor
<sarhan> mais c censuré
<ANIS> sarhan
<sarhan> wi ANIS ?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  mais chez moi ça marche à la perfection
<MaWaLe> je crois qu'à force de bidouiller vos machines par des proxy que ça finit par ... planter :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe: BA chez moi le port 443 du domaine à l'air d'etre bloqué
<ANIS> le site du wordpress n'est pas consuré.. et il utilise PAS le cryptage SSL, alors tu peut y accéder vis http
<sarhan> MaWaLe: t'accede bien en https ?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  oui
<sarhan> MaWaLe: tu me peux me faire un petit vpn sur ta machine? :D
<MaWaLe> la première fois il te redirige vers le http, il suffit de persister et de rajouter le S à HTTP et là ça passe ;)
<sarhan> MaWaLe: mais non moi c le contraire http://en.wordpress.com/signup/ m'envoye vers https et la un white screen qui se fige
<sarhan> et en bas connexion à wordpress.com
<sarhan> mon systeme n'est pas bidouillé j'ai tout réinstallé hier soir
<sarhan> j'ai juste les mises à jour et les codecs video audio et flash
<MaWaLe> j'ai encore une fois revérifié : ça passe parfaitement le lien que tu as donnée en https ;)
<sarhan> :(
 * sarhan va peut etre appeler la hotline de topnet pour leur parler du probleme
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  je ne te conseille pas : tu auras la réponse "hors parc" on ne se porte pas garant des services de Wordpress
<sarhan> MaWaLe: wi mais bon pk le port 443 est bloqué?
<MaWaLe> sinon ils vont directement passer aux tests sur ton modem : on va changer votre mot de passe, on va vérifier le câblage, ...
<MaWaLe> le 443 n'est pas bloqué ya wlad ;)
<sarhan> MaWaLe: je veux dire chez moi
<MaWaLe> puisque je suis chez TOPNET et que chez moi ça passe ;)
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  tu as touché aux ports de ton routeur?
 * sarhan slaps himself with a keyboard
<sarhan> MaWaLe: aucun
 * MaWaLe helps sarhan slapping himself with another keyboard :p
 * sarhan says thx to MaWaLe 
 * sarhan va réinstaller linux mint pour verifier si le probleme pérciste
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  mint !!!! why?
<sarhan> MaWaLe: linux mint debian edition :P
<sarhan> je voulai me raprocher de la mere d'ubuntu :D
<sarhan> et en meme temps tester une rolling release
<MaWaLe> au fait, debian en est le père ;)
<sarhan> c qui la mère? canonical?
<MaWaLe> la mère est une JOLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE sud-africaine ;)
<MaWaLe> mais il faut demander à Mark ;)
<sarhan> en passant à LMDE j'ai remarqué que certains packages deb pour ubuntu ne fonctionnait que sur ubuntu
<MaWaLe> lika what???
<sarhan> hotot
<sarhan> meme si ils mettent ubuntu/debian
<sarhan> MaWaLe: ba voila avec tor https://wordpress.com fonctionne
<ANIS> MaWaLe c'est quoi l'histoire de l'approbation du loco?
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  nous somme arrivés à échéance et nous devons repasser la ré-approbation de notre LoCo
<MaWaLe> c'est à dire nous allons passer devant un petit comité qui décidera si nous allons garder notre statut de LoCo approuvée ou le perdre
<MaWaLe> et si nous le perdons, nous devrons refaire tout le travail pour repasser encore une fois au statut d'approuvé :(
<MaWaLe> mais espérons que ça n'arrive pas
<MaWaLe> il y a eu tout un thread sur la ML  à propos de la ré-approbation :(
<ANIS> et il faut que le loco contact les contacte??
<sarhan> MaWaLe: si il vienne voir  le canal irc 9oulouli pour que deco :/
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  ils lisent le log ;) donc le mal est déjà fait :p :p :p :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe: oups
<sarhan> on a eu quelques sudo ** -** /
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  j'ai proposé que le LoCo contact pour qu'ils prolongent notre statut de Approved le temps qu'on passe ;)
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  malheureusement oui (rabbi yehdi sarhan_) ;)
<sarhan> MaWaLe: c'est quoi les obligations pour passer?
<sarhan> MaWaLe: ay kolha men jrayrou :D
<sarhan> MaWaLe: faudrait regler le wiki et remplir la page vierge du sib !
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  entre autres ;)
<sarhan> MaWaLe: et puis ya dans prochains event un event à la date de septembre 2010 :D
<sarhan> bon je peux modifier ca ? ou ya quelqu'un qui s'occupe du wiki?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  il y a qui est sensé s'en occuper ;)
<sarhan> MaWaLe: et qui est ce?
<MaWaLe> le "event team" ;)
<sarhan> je repete la question
<sarhan> qui est-ce ? :D
<MaWaLe> je répète ma réponse : le "event team" ;)
<sarhan> je reformule la question: qui est l'event team? :D
 * MaWaLe fait semblant de ne pas avoir vu la question 
 * sarhan slaps himself with the keyboarad
<sarhan> MaWaLe: le wiki dit qui c'est un certain "wajih letaief" qui gere le wiki :P
 * MaWaLe propose à sarhan d elui emprunter TOUS les claviers de son parc informatique :p
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  tu es sûr que cette page wiki parle de la gestion de la page Events ????
<MaWaLe> passe moi ce lien stp ;)
<sarhan> MaWaLe: elle parle du groupe web&tech
<sarhan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Groupes/WebEtTech
<MaWaLe> lool je croyais que nous parlions de la page Events non ;)
<MaWaLe> re
<sarhan> Quote: "Parmi nos missions :
<sarhan>     * Création et entretient du site. "
<sarhan> MaWaLe: re :P
<MaWaLe> désolé pour la déconnexion
<MaWaLe> mauvaise combinaison de touches :(
<MaWaLe> sur la mauvaise fenêtre
<sarhan> MaWaLe: si mon clavier fonctionnait encore je te l'aurait prété :P
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  pas besoin, moi je gaffe et toi "slap yourself for me" ;)
<sarhan> MaWaLe: si  je me tape encore une fois je vais entrer dans le comat :P
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  je viendrais te rendre visite et je te parlerai dans ton coma :p
<MaWaLe> il parait que certaines voix aident les gens à sortir du coma
<sarhan> MaWaLe: merci c'est gentil :)
<MaWaLe> moi je vais t'aider à y rester :p :p :p :p le temps d'avoir l'approbation pour éviter tes commandes rm******
<sarhan> c'est moi c'est sarhan_ qui les fait :(
<MaWaLe> ton frère jumeau ;)
<sarhan> sarhan_ est le coté maléfique de la force et sarhan est le coté noob :P
<MaWaLe> et moi je vais prendre la part du Jedi
<MaWaLe> alors Vador, tu disais ...
 * sarhan fracasse sa tête contre le mur et lance un sudo shutdown now 
<zeitouna_> salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<ANIS> salam
<zeitouna_> vous allez bien?
<ANIS> hmd :)
<zeitouna_> الحمد لله
<ANIS> qu'est ce que t'as fait avec BT?
<zeitouna_> تحت التحميل
<ANIS> télécharger = تنزيل
<ANIS> ;)
<zeitouna_> نعم 48/ث
<ANIS> cool
<zeitouna_> الحضارة على الطريقة التونسية
<ANIS> أي حضارة؟
<zeitouna_> التكنولوجية
<ANIS> :)
<sarhan> bonsoir
<MaWaLe> re sarhan
<sarhan> MaWaLe: re :P
<MaWaLe> les ami(e)s il ne faut pas oublier la session de ce soir
<ANIS> slt sarhan
<ANIS> MaWaLe: Bien sûr je suis entrain d'attendre ;)
<sarhan> MaWaLe: je vais etre away ahawka à 20heure ping moi stp
<sarhan> 20:30
<sarhan> et merci d'avance
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  c'est à 21h ;)
<sarhan> MaWaLe: wi je c :D
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  je crois que programmer un rappel sur ton téléphone portable est plus pratique ;)
<sarhan> MaWaLe: c'est possible si mon téléphone fonctionnait encore
<sarhan> MaWaLe: j'ai du me frapper avec après avoir cassé le clavier
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  tu peux aussi paramétrer un rappel sur ton ordi :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe: c ce que je suis entrain de chercher ;)
<MaWaLe> lui il fonctionne vu que tu es connecté
<ANIS> lo
<sarhan> MaWaLe: bien observé ^^
<sarhan> MaWaLe: une app reveil pour linux?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  tu peux le faire avec Evolution sinon il y a l'ancienne méthode : un job c ron ou une commande at :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe: j'ai pas evolution
<sarhan> a par un cron d'autre propositions?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  tu es sous Gnome ou sous ... je n'ose même pas le dire ...
<MaWaLe> allez je me lance .... K ...... D....... E
<MaWaLe> ouf! j'y arrive :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe: non non (enchallah b3id)
<sarhan> chui sous gnome
<sarhan> j'y comprends rien a k**
<ANIS> MaWaLe: qu'est ce qu'il a KDE ?? :D
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  il y a un TRAITRE parmis nous :D
<ANIS> lol
<sarhan> MaWaLe: je propose de le kick :D
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  ANIS ose le dire à haute voix :o
<sarhan> on le ban! on le ban!
<ANIS> je suis un fan de gnome.. mais juste je pose la question
<sarhan> ANIS: barra 3ayet elsa7bel neo31 :P
<sarhan> sa7bek*
<ANIS> lol.. oui Neo31 l'aime beaucoup..
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  lance la logithèque (software-center) et dans le champs de recherche tape "alarm" et fais ton choix
<sarhan> MaWaLe: mana 9olna j'utilise LMDE
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  dans ce cas tu te goures de chan :p :p :p
<sarhan> t'as pas le nom du paquet dans synaptic?
<sarhan> linuxmint-tn n'existe pas encdore
<sarhan> alarm-clock ?
<MaWaLe> sarhan : "sudo apt-get install alarm-clock"
<sarhan> a3lech apt-get?
<sarhan> je suis libre je veux utiliser aptitude :(
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  je l'aime bien moi apt-get :p
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  aptitude install alarm-clock (we amri lillah)
<sarhan> omg
<sarhan> il m'a dis qu'il allait enlever 8 paquets
<sarhan> et installer 0
<sarhan> mchét m3ak j'aime apt-get :P
<MaWaLe> lol
<sarhan> MaWaLe: merci j'espere qu'il va pas crasher à 21heures
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  alors ça va?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  non c'est bon, il est fonctionnel
<sarhan> je parle du noyau
<MaWaLe> je l'ai déjà en fonction chez un client
<MaWaLe> ;)
<sarhan> j'utilise le 2.6.37-rc2
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  et moi je parle de alarm-clock
<MaWaLe> je ne me porte pas garant de Mint :p :p :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe: 3andek mochkla m3a elna3ne3?
<sarhan> ti wled 3am houma ! ils ont le meme pere debian :D
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  on m'a tellement raconté la blague mte3 enna3ne3 que j'ai fini par ne pas trop aimer :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe: quelle blague?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  le chan est loggué :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe: /msg sarhan existe :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe: La7keya fiha r* -** *?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  lol^n  ;)
<MaWaLe> okay guys, i'll be back
<MaWaLe> time to have a shower :p
 * MaWaLe is back
<ANIS> welcome
<ANIS> sa7a iddouch MaWaLe
<ANIS> :D
<MaWaLe> thx ANIS
<MaWaLe> je me sens renaître :)
<ANIS> :)
<MaWaLe> il le fallait bien avant la session de ce soir : pour être frais et dispo
<ANIS> jit mich inkollik inchalah hammem il3irs.. mais yodhorli fik déjà m3arras :D lool
<wafa1407_> slm
<ANIS> slm wafa1407_
<MaWaLe> salam wafa1407_
<wafa1407_> 3aslema ya jma
<wafa1407_> jma3a
<ANIS> marahbi yé wafa1407_
<wafa1407_> w bik
<wafa1407_> bahi aya naselkom souel 5atir
<ANIS> tfadhal
<wafa1407_> kifech nansteli el cam 3ala el ubuntu!!!!
<ANIS> c'est simple
<ANIS> install le logiciel cheese
<wafa1407_> cheese
<wafa1407_> okkkkk
<wafa1407_> merciii
<ANIS> :D
<ANIS> you're welcome
<wafa1407_> ma 5edmetliech ANIS :(
<ANIS> pourquoi?
<wafa1407_> ma na3rafech
<ANIS> c'est quoi le problème?
<wafa1407_> na3mel demarrer ma video w ma tet7alech
<ANIS> est ce que t'as vlc installé?
<wafa1407_> sur ubuntu!!!!!!!!
<ANIS> oui
<wafa1407_> nn
<ANIS> pas grave lorsque tu démarre chees t'auras pas un msg d'erreur?
<wafa1407_> nn
<ANIS> qu'est ce que ce passe alors?
<wafa1407_> cheese est déjà la plus récente version disponible.
<wafa1407_> w ma te5demech
<wafa1407_> el cam
<ANIS> wafa1407_: testons ta cam avant.. ecrire cette commande dans le terminal: gstreamer-properties
<wafa1407_> ok
<ANIS> normalement tu auras une fenêtre du selecteur du système multimédia..
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
 * sarhan si back 
<sarhan> rebonsoir
<ANIS> welcome back sarhan
<sarhan> thx ANIS
<ANIS> wafa1407_: qu'est ce que t'as fait!
<wafa1407_> r1
<sarhan> wafa1407_: c koi le probleme?
<ANIS> t'as eu la fenêtre ou non du selecteur des systèmes multimedia ou non?
<wafa1407_> mm problem
<ANIS> bizarre.. sarhan elle a un problème avec la webcam.. cheese ne fonctionne pas et de même pour le selecteur des système multimédia
<sarhan> ANIS: donc sa webcam n'est pas prise en charge
<sarhan> wafa1407_: c koi la marque de ta webcam?
<ANIS> wafa1407_: chez moi cheese fonctionne 5/5, j'utilise ma cam aussi avec vlc..
<wafa1407_> ma cam nn integre
<wafa1407_> ok je va instaler VLC
<sarhan> wafa1407_: vlc va rien modifier
<sarhan> si cheese marche pas vlc non plus :D
<sarhan> wafa1407_: c koi le model de ton laptop?
<wafa1407_> packard bell
<sarhan> le model exacte?
<wafa1407_> packard bell B.V.
<sarhan> c un netbook?
<wafa1407_> !!!!!!!
<sarhan> ping wafa1407_
<sarhan> tu peux me donner le résultat d'un lsusb?
<wafa1407_> sarhan:Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:6130 Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120) Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<wafa1407_> la7da n3awed nab3athehlek par ligne
<sarhan> wafa1407_: non c bon
<wafa1407_> ok
<sarhan> j'ai trouvé ce qu'il me faut
<wafa1407_> merci
<sarhan> wafa1407_: j'ai trouvé une discussion sur le forum ubuntu qui parle de ta webcam
<MaWaLe> salut nizarus
<wafa1407_> b1
<sarhan> bonsoir nizarus
<sarhan> wafa1407_: https://groups.google.com/group/microdia/web/testing-microdia-driver-draft la procédure à suivre pour installer les drivers est détaillée
<wafa1407_> bs nizarus
<wafa1407_> merciiiii sarhan
<sarhan> wafa1407_: t'as deja compilé un noyau?
<wafa1407_> nn
 * ANIS BRB
<sarhan> ba c le moment de le faire :/
<sarhan> wafa1407_: bonne chance :P
<wafa1407_> merciiii
<wafa1407_> sarhan
<sarhan> de rien
<sarhan> fellag: bonsoir
<fellag> bonsoir
<fellag> salut sarhan :))
<fellag> le cour a commencé ?
<sarhan> encore 1 heure :P
<fellag> ouf :D
<sarhan> et c sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<fellag> merci ^^
<fellag> j'ai essaié 3 fois avec 'classe' avec E :/
<sarhan> :D
<MaWaLe> Lors de la session, les questions et discussions se passent sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat et ce pour garder le log clair pour son traitement ultérieur. MERCI
<sarhan> MaWaLe: ah tiens c'est organisé comme sur les autres channels :D
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  comme l'autre fois chez nous aussi???
<sarhan> pour les questions ca sera aussi sur ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat?
<sarhan> MaWaLe: l'autre fois je dormai :P
<MaWaLe> sarhan_ quitte le chan et laisse sarhan parler ce soir ;)
 * sarhan demande à sarhan_ de quitter son corps !
<mourad_> salam
<fellag> salam mourad_
<sarhan> mourad_: bonsoir :)
<MaWaLe> salam mourad_
<mourad_> bonsoir
<mourad_> :)
<MaWaLe> Lors de la session, les questions et discussions se passent sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat et ce pour garder le log clair pour son traitement ultérieur. MERCI
<mourad_> c'est quand la session ce soir?
<mourad_> a 21h ?
<nizarus> rappel du mail de ichihi : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2010-November/008814.html
<sarhan> ubuntu-tn va passer d'un channel à 3 :P
<fellag> nizarus, The requested URL /ichihi/projects/linux_lvm-fr.pdf. was not found on this server.
<nizarus> fellag, enlève le point '.' à la fin de l'url ;)
<fellag> nizarus, evidemment u_u'
<nizarus> http://perso.hexabyte.tn/ichihi/projects/linux_lvm-fr.pdf
<sarhan> fellag: il a d'autres projets interessants, regarde ici http://perso.hexabyte.tn/ichihi/projects.html
<fellag> sarhan, d'accord merci pour le lien ^^
<mourad_> sarhan, se sont les presentation de mr.imed?
<sarhan> mourad_: non se sont les projets de monsieur imed
<mourad_> :)
<sarhan> MaWaLe: comment je la coupe l'alarme?
 * sarhan va frapper son ordinateur si le son attroce continue de tatoner ><
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  tu as utilisé alarm-clock?
<sarhan> MaWaLe: wi je l'ai reglé à 20:30
<MaWaLe> tu aurais du avoir un pop-up
<MaWaLe> sinon tu dois avoir un tray-icon
<sarhan> MaWaLe: il a planté j'ai du faire un killall alarmclock
<MaWaLe> lol sarhan
<sarhan> MaWaLe: c'est une application pour windows à la base ?
<MaWaLe> ça doit être ton ordi qui est "designed for WindoBes" :p :p :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe: c'est ecrit powered by ubuntu
<sarhan> ya meme le bouton ubuntu à la place du bouton windows :D
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  va voir à l'envers , tu aurais "made in china : powered by WindoBes" :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe: yabta chwaya
<sarhan> je l'ai acheté en free dos
<sarhan> et c assemblé en république cheque
<MaWaLe> brb
<MaWaLe> je donne à manger à mon fils et je reviens
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  copie la phrase suivante et poste là à chaque fois qu'un membre se connecte ;)
<MaWaLe> Lors de la session, les questions et discussions se passent sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat et ce pour garder le log clair pour son traitement ultérieur. MERCI
<Abdelhak> slt tlm
<sarhan> Abdelhak: bonsoir
<Abdelhak> sarhan: ça va ?
<sarhan> Abdelhak: wi et vous?
<LinuxKiller> salut salut..
<sarhan> LinuxKiller: bonsoir
<LinuxKiller> chui un peu en retard :S
<sarhan> LinuxKiller: tu parle du classroom?
<LinuxKiller> le nom du chan de classroom svp?
<LinuxKiller> eyeh c quoi le chan?
<sarhan> #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<sarhan> #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat pour la discussion et les questions
<ALAYA> salamo alikom
<sarhan> LinuxKiller: faut pas parler dans le chan
<sarhan> ca va etre recopié
<nizarus> Lors de la session, les questions et discussions se passent sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat et ce pour garder le log clair pour son traitement ultérieur. MERCI
<sarhan> donc faudrait que ca soit propre
<sarhan> bonsoir ALAYA
<LinuxKiller> ooops dsl
<nizarus> ahla ALAYA
<LinuxKiller> bsr ALAYA, nizarus
<ALAYA> salam sarhan nizarus LinuxKiller
<sarhan> ca commence :) #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<nizarus> Lors de la session, les questions et discussions se passent sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat et ce pour garder le log clair pour son traitement ultérieur. MERCI
<nizarus> rappel du mail de ichihi : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2010-November/008814.html
 * sarhan se demande qui va faire le classroom si mr ichihi est parti :/
<nizarus> c'est un problème de connexion je pense
<nizarus> il sera de retour vite j'espère
<sarhan> il le faudra :P
<LinuxKiller> :D
<sarhan> nizarus: si il revient pas vous avez ou le contacter?
<nizarus> généralement les étudiants sont contents quand l'enseignant ne vient pas :p
<LinuxKiller> [21:00:00] <+ichihi> 21:00 ici, le classroom commence. Nous sommes le 05/12/2010.
<LinuxKiller> [21:00:09] <+ichihi> ********************************************************************
<LinuxKiller> [21:00:33] <+ichihi> Ubuntu Classroom sur le sujet: Le Logical Volume Manager dans Linux
<LinuxKiller> Pff dsl
<ANIS> nizarus: lol.. pas maintenant, pas ici ;)
<LinuxKiller> il est de retour
<sarhan> nice
<sarhan> nizarus: ici les étudiants viennent expré pour l'enseignant :D
<sabri_icone> bonsoir a tous le monde présent ici
<sabri_icone> nizarus:
<sabri_icone> sarhan:
<sabri_icone> ne
<sabri_icone> etc..
<sabri_icone> hhhhh
<sabri_icone> ou etes vous :(
<sabri_icone> allo
<nizarus> Lors de la session, les questions et discussions se passent sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat et ce pour garder le log clair pour son traitement ultérieur. MERCI
<sabri_icone> :D répondez
<sabri_icone> alors
<ANIS> bonsoir sabri_icone vient sur la channeel classroom
<sabri_icone> ah, ok je vient
<sarhan> sabri_icone: bonsoir
<nizarus> sabri_icone, min ghir tachwich :p
<nizarus> SalahGo, tu es en retard le cours à commencé depuis longtemps
<SalahGo> nizarus, ah bon? le cours de quoi?
<sarhan> SalahGo: LVM
<SalahGo> nizarus, au fait, la mini install party s'est déroulée avec succès! ^^
<sarhan> sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom (faut rester en silence et parler sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<nizarus> LinuxKiller, il faut poser les questions dans #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<nizarus> MaWaLe, s'en chargera de les reprendre dans #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<LinuxKiller> nizarus, ok, dsl je n'ai pas fais attention.. :$
<MaWaLe> ne t'en fais pas LinuxKiller, you're welcome ;)
<ZEITOUNA> salam a tous
<ANIS> salam ZEITOUNA
<ZEITOUNA> salam
<sarhan> bonne nuit tout le monde
<hulk> sarhan, bonne nuit
 * sarhan dormira moins bête grace à Ubuntu-Tn
<nizarus> sarhan, c'est le plus important :)
<sarhan> nizarus: un autre classroom de prévu ?
<nizarus> sarhan, possible oui
<sarhan> nizarus: on connait déja le thème?
<nizarus> sarhan, il y a des idées qui ont circulé sur la ML
<sarhan> ping Neo31 darkwise vous etes la?
<Neo31> c pas un log complet ici : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/05/%23ubuntu-tn-classroom.html
<Neo31> ???
<sarhan> Neo31: attend quelques minutes il va se mettre à jour
<Neo31> ok
<nizarus> Neo31, le log se met à jour toutes les 60 mn
<sarhan> Neo31: sinon tu te souviens de la petite explication de darkwise jeudi?
<Neo31> ah, behi
<Neo31> taw narja3 swi3a o5ra nitfa9dou mela :)
<Neo31> ah we sarhan ^^
<Neo31> ya3tih esa7a :)
<sarhan> Neo31: za3ma ya3mlelna classroom?
<Neo31> possible
<sarhan> ca serait un bon sujet ^^
<sarhan> bon elzemni nemchi tawa
<sarhan> bonne nuit all
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> thx
<Neo31> see ya
<Neo31> merci a tous :)
<Neo31> bon je doit partir
 * Neo31 mechi yet3acha puis ykammal ya9ra
<hulk> bonne nuit :)
<nizarus> bn hulk
<LinuxKiller> bonne nuit
<sabri_icone> alors tt que le classroom cé terminé
<sabri_icone> vs avez lue le rapport?
<sabri_icone> :)
<nizarus> sabri_icone, c'est ton rapport à toi
<nizarus> car il y a un autre PV (réduit) qui circule sur les autres ML
<sabri_icone> mm,
<nizarus> i have to go
<sabri_icone> oui, je sais le rapport que j'ai fais moi mm pour notre communauté
<nizarus> on reparlera une autre fois sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> et j'attd des comments :(
<nizarus> bn
<sabri_icone> ok, nizarus pas de soucis
<sabri_icone> bn
<sabri_icone> merci nizar
<sabri_icone> bn a tous le monde
<nizarus> merci à toi
<sabri_icone> lool, a toi aussi grd frere
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-28
<thetrue_neozoon> salam ^^
<fellag> bonsoir :)
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir fellag, ça va!!
<fellag> salut elacheche_anis , oui très bien merci ^^' et toi ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd :)
<fellag> bien bien :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-29
<thetrue_neozoon> salam / salut / hi / salve / gutentag / ohayo ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> salam / salut / hi / salve / gutentag / ohayo ^^
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-01
<MaWaLe> bonsoir elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir MaWaLe :)
<elacheche_anis> ça va!
<MaWaLe> fine thx and U
<elacheche_anis> hmd :)
<MaWaLe> il n'y a pas grand monde :(
<elacheche_anis> comme dab :/
<MaWaLe> why !!!????
<elacheche_anis> à cause de FB(avis perso) :/ FB est un bon moyen pour faire de la publicité, mais malheureusement'inconvénient que les users cherche de l'aide via le groupe FB.. ça fait longtemps que je cherche une solution pour résoudre ce problème :/
<MaWaLe> la solution est simple : réorienter la personne qui demande l'aide vers IRC
<MaWaLe> copier-coller le lien vers le client Web du channel IRC
<MaWaLe> et inviter la personne à demander l'aide là bas
<MaWaLe> sinon nos moyens sont clairs : IRC, Forum et ML
<MaWaLe> les autres sont des accessoires et ne sont pas sensés devenir les PRINCIPAUX moyens
<elacheche_anis> oui.. mais on peut pas dire à touts le monde qu'il faux pas donner de l'aide sur FB :/
<elacheche_anis> ping MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> pong
<elacheche_anis> oups, kont mich indhakrit bil'ULT.. hak déjà b3athit mail.. haw mich na9rah
<MaWaLe> :)
<elacheche_anis> c'est bon :D j'ai lu le mail :) :)
<MaWaLe> okay
<elacheche_anis> hey all :D ti maw illi yod5ol ya3malli ping XD
<Rezguino> Salut
<elacheche_anis> Rezguino, ça va amigos!!
<ines> slt
<Rezguino> oui hmd et vs ?
<elacheche_anis> hey ines..
<elacheche_anis> hmd Rezguino
<ines> hi all
<elacheche_anis> qui est un utilisateur de MINT entre vous?
<Rezguino> Pas encore
<Rezguino> 2m1 Nchalah bich na5ou Pc jdid ,free dos bich indachnou bil MINT :D
<elacheche_anis> Rezguino, t'es ubuntiste??
<Rezguino> Re
<ines> je veut installer unbuntu sur une nouvelle partition que j'ai crée mais je ne peut pas voir la nouvelle partition a patir de l'assistant d'installation que puis je faire?
<ines> ping @elacheche_anis @crack3r_
<elacheche_anis> re.. pong ines
<crack3r_> ines, sudo fdisk -l
<crack3r_> pour verifier si la partition existe ou pas
<elacheche_anis> tu veux faire un duel boot avec windows 7 c'est ça!!
<ines> yes anis
<ines> oki crack3r je redémarre et je re
<elacheche_anis> je deteste Win7.. il fait ne sorte de protection sur le disk :/
<elacheche_anis> une*
<crack3r> on le desteste tous tkt :p
<elacheche_anis> la seul fois que j'ai eu ce problème j'ai dû installer ubuntu sur tout le disk, partitionner le disk puis installer Win7 puis re répare le GRUB :/ sinon j'ai pas trouver une solution :/
<elacheche_anis> yep crack3r
<crack3r> ouep ,c'est ca le probleme des bootloaders windows, ils detectent pas les autres OS
<elacheche_anis> non non.. c'est pas ça le problème cette fois.. c'est plus grave.. WinBug 7 fait quelques chose(je sais pas quoi) sur le disk(qui est par défaut en NTFS.. lorsque tu boot avec un CD live ubuntu ou autre et tu ouvre un gestionnaire des disk(Gparted par example) tu trouve qu'il existe un disk MAIS il N'est PAS partitionner et SANS système de fichier.. alors le seul choix que tu aura est de formater/partitioner tout le
<elacheche_anis>  disk dur..
<crack3r> ah d'accord, je le savais pas, puisque j'ai pas encore installé/utilisé win7 (je compte pas le faire aussi :p)
<elacheche_anis> j'ai l'installé durant mon stage d'été.. et c'est là oû j'ai rencontrer ce problème :/
<elacheche_anis> re ines :D
<ines> re all
<elacheche_anis> ines, voilà ce que t'as raté:
<elacheche_anis> <crack3r> on le desteste tous tkt :p
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> la seul fois que j'ai eu ce problème j'ai dû installer ubuntu sur tout le disk, partitionner le disk puis installer Win7 puis re répare le GRUB :/ sinon j'ai pas trouver une solution :/
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> yep crack3r
<elacheche_anis> <crack3r> ouep ,c'est ca le probleme des bootloaders windows, ils detectent pas les autres OS
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> non non.. c'est pas ça le problème cette fois.. c'est plus grave.. WinBug 7 fait quelques chose(je sais pas quoi) sur le disk(qui est par défaut en NTFS.. lorsque tu boot avec un CD live ubuntu ou autre et tu ouvre un gestionnaire des disk(Gparted par example) tu trouve qu'il existe un disk MAIS il N'est PAS partitionner et SANS système de fichier.. alors le seul choix que tu aura est de formater/pa
<elacheche_anis> rtitioner tout le
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis>  disk dur..
<elacheche_anis> <crack3r> ah d'accord, je le savais pas, puisque j'ai pas encore installé/utilisé win7 (je compte pas le faire aussi :p)
<ines> je vais encore essayer de l'intaller sans formater win7 :/
<elacheche_anis> good luck :/
<ines> lol :/= ya thnoubi
<elacheche_anis> hhhh.. kén l9it solution méguir formatage 9olli 3léha ta3mal mzya :/ 3la 5ater même jmé3it ubuntu-eg famma chkoun 3andou problème w mé l9inéch solution :/
<ines> mdrr oki
<ines> j'ai un autre prob lol
<elacheche_anis> go ahead
<ines> j'ai fait une mise à niveau pour ubuntu w ta7li charge t9asset
<ines> donc je peut plus acceder a mon systeme que en ligne de commande
<ines> y a t il une solution pour récupérer mes données sans formatage
<ines> ?
<elacheche_anis> tu peux terminer ton upgrade via le terminal..
<ines> oki j'essaie et je re kil 3ada :)
<elacheche_anis> essaie de faire: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade <= pour faire les mise à jours nécessaire.. vérifie si t'as un environnement graphique installer(ou tu l'as perdu lors de l'upgrade)..
<ines> je l'ai perdu
<elacheche_anis> fais les màj après installe une interface graphique, je propose lxde: sudo apt-get install lxde
<ines> j'ai lancé la cmd sudo apt-get upgrate voici l'erreur : dpkg a été interrompu
<elacheche_anis> oups..
<elacheche_anis> 3andik CD live?
<ines> ui
<elacheche_anis> 7il bih PC mté3ik.. sauvegarde tes fichier dans une autre partition ou dans un autre DD et formate le système XD
<ines> lol
<elacheche_anis> mich itawal il hadra m3é terminal.. :/
<wissem> sinon
<wissem> mel terminal install dpkg
<wissem> apt-get install dpkg
<elacheche_anis> +1 wissem
<ines> oki
<ines> lol le prog get n'est pas installé
<ines> je vais l'intallé
<ines> tabba3 lghorza...XD
<crack3r> ines, viens #geeks-tn, wissem 7ajtou bik
<ines> j'ai lancé l'upgrade
<ines> erreur
<elacheche_anis> ?
<ines> dépendance manquantes. Essayer d'utiliser l'option -f
<ines> j'ai pas compris
<elacheche_anis> donne toute l'erreur
<ines> dépendance manquantes. Essayer d'utiliser l'option -f
<elacheche_anis> t'as lancer quel commande avant d'avoir l'erreur?
<ines> manajamtech nsud apt-get upgrade
<ines> sudo apt-get upgrade*
<ines> ah c bon j'ai compris -f c pour l'install
<ines> --fix-missing
<ines> faute de frappe*
<kimo> salut
<ines> j'ai essayé de récupérer quelques archives avec la cmd --fix-missing ça marche pas
<elacheche_anis> salut kimo
<ines> welcome kimo
<kimo> fsl kén btiiit
<kimo> dsl*
<elacheche_anis> pas grave :D
<kimo> fi beli bech nsob el pilote mta3 el carte graphique ye5i d5al ba3dho el affichage walit fasa5to w jiit windows
<elacheche_anis> chnya carte graphique?
<kimo> ati
<kimo> amd 5470
<elacheche_anis> jarrab pilote open source fok 3lik mil pilote propriétaire..
<kimo> win nal9ah
<elacheche_anis> ta3raf comment ajouter des PPA??
<kimo> a33
<kimo> nn
<elacheche_anis> un instant
<kimo> mazelt debutant
<kimo> aloo
<kimo> winkom
<elacheche_anis> dès que t'as déjà installé le pilote proprio alors tu doit le supprimer définitivement avant, a9ra mli7 ce doc: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide sûrtout comment supprimer le pilote proprio w hana fil partie mté3 pilote open source(2 ligne bark) tal9a les lien vers les page LP mté3 les projets, alors tu ajout les PPA mté3 les deux projet et c'est fini ;)
<kimo> ya anis
<kimo> esma3
<elacheche_anis> oui
<elacheche_anis> chbik fsa3t
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> dès que t'as déjà installé le pilote proprio alors tu doit le supprimer définitivement avant, a9ra mli7 ce doc: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide sûrtout comment supprimer le pilote proprio w hana fil partie mté3 pilote open source(2 ligne bark) tal9a les lien vers les page LP mté3 les projets, alors tu ajout les PPA mté3 les deux projet et c'est fini ;)
<kimo> chnoi za3ma a7sen version linux nsob'ha
<elacheche_anis> int éch 3andik?
<elacheche_anis> inti*
<kimo> 3andi liunx mint 12 / ubuntu 10.10 / 11.04 /11.10 w fedora 16 w backtrack 5 r1  w redhat
<kimo> mte3i
<kimo> hethom techkila
<kimo> enho za3ma tansa7ni bih
<elacheche_anis> ilkol installer sur la même machine?!!
<ines> nn anis des .iso
<kimo> nn hetho iso  kont sab linux mint w jratli fih mouchkla fasa5to en+ rziin chwaya
<elacheche_anis> RedHat payant, BT 5 R& c'est une ubuntu 10.10 modifier.. éni in9ollik i5dim b Ubuntu 11.10(é5ir version) ou Mint(3la 5atirha bint ubuntu).. inti w jawik..
<kimo> el mint fih probléme gestionaire de logiceils yetblokaa
<kimo> yeserr
<elacheche_anis> je sais pas.. j'ai jamais tester..
<elacheche_anis> testé*
<kimo> fech testa3mél
<elacheche_anis> ubuntu 11.10
<kimo> mela inti ?
<kimo> ahhh
<kimo> bien
<kimo> w fedora chnowa jawoo
<elacheche_anis> amma j'utilise pas unity, j'utilise gnome3, LXDE ou awesome.. ça dépond éch mich ni5dim 3al PC
<kimo> chnoi
<kimo> el fare binet'hom
<kimo> :(
<elacheche_anis> un instant
<elacheche_anis> unity(envirennement graphique par défaut de ubuntu): http://www.tutorialweb.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/unity-options.png
<elacheche_anis> gnome3: http://img.clubic.com/04153230-photo-gnome-3.jpg
<elacheche_anis> LXDE(environnement graphique light): http://www.abricocotier.fr/wp-content/uploads/louisvolantcom/LXDE-desktop-1.png
<elacheche_anis> awesome(environnement graphique very very light): http://awesome.naquadah.org/images/screen.png
<elacheche_anis> kol marra in7il PC 3la wa7id minhom éni w chnouwa néwi béch ni5dim.. par example ki nabda min ni5dim 7éja tokolli barcha ressource CPU w RAM in7il LXDE ou awesome 3la khaterhom a5af
<elacheche_anis> ping kimo
<kimo> uii
<kimo> hanii lennn
<kimo> twa fil ubuntu 11.10
<kimo> te5dem el compliz
<kimo> !!!!
<elacheche_anis> euuuh.. compiz m3é unity ou LXDE tnajjam t5admou.. m3é gnome3 walla awesome NON..
<kimo> hhhh
<kimo> fhemtéék
<kimo> ena 5ater bech nwali na3mél développement 9olt nbadel linux 5iir
<kimo> mil windows
<kimo> 5orda
<kimo> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> +1
<elacheche_anis> inti éch ta9ra?
<kimo> 2 éme anneé genie logiciel
<elacheche_anis> rabbi m3ék :D wine?
<kimo> 3aychek fil ISI ken tasma3 biha
<kimo> ahayka fi ariana
<elacheche_anis> looool.. oui nasma3 béha XD
<kimo> hhhh
<kimo> w inti ech ta3mél fi 7iyeték
<kimo> fi franca t3iich
<kimo> !!!
<elacheche_anis> non non loool
<ines> tnajem t9oul kimo
<ines> lol
<elacheche_anis> éni msakni.. na9ra terminal licence fi ISITCom HS
<elacheche_anis> lol ines XD
<kimo> lol²
<crack3r> kimo, weld elfac :D
<kimo> hh
<crack3r> passe par freeways, on va t'aider
<kimo> chesméék
<elacheche_anis> ismou crack3r XD
<elacheche_anis> loool
<kimo> ena min freeways
<kimo> zeda
<kimo> teba3 securiteé
<kimo> ;p
<kimo> lool ya anis
<crack3r> ah ok, mar7ba bik
<kimo> behi
<kimo> chisméék
<kimo> ron vrai nom
<kimo> ton*
<crack3r> hamed
<kimo> twa 2m1 nchala na3mél tala
<kimo> ya anis
<kimo> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong kimo
<kimo> hhh
<kimo> najem nab3éthlék invi fil fb !!!
<kimo> si tu veut biensur
<kimo> :)
<elacheche_anis> 3oum ba7rik ;) feel free yé wildi :D
<kimo> hhhh
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-02
<kimo> ta3ref anis imanis
<kimo> !!!
<elacheche_anis> oui :D
<kimo> te5dem fi ubuntu
<kimo> ya w7ayed
<kimo> wena n9ool chbiih
<kimo> yéchker fih min 9bila
<kimo> aahh
<kimo> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> loooooooool.. non pas ça.. illi ritou haka no9sod bih illi tchouf fih 9oddémik lihni ;)
<ines> loool
<elacheche_anis> et je suis le coordinateur de l'équipe event de ubuntu-tn.. c'est çe que signifie works in ubuntu XD
<kimo> hhhhh
<kimo> ines ché5ét 3lik :D
<elacheche_anis> loool :)
<kimo> behii
<kimo> esma3
<elacheche_anis> oui
<kimo> barcha 9alo ubuntu 10.10 plus stable 5iir 7ata min 11.10 s7ii7 wela léé
<kimo> !!!
<elacheche_anis> non.. le seul problème(pour certains) c'est que ubuntu 10.10 vient avec Gnome2 et 11.10 vient avec Unity(plusieurs users ne l'aime pas).. la solution est simple.. installer 11.10 puis installer n'importe quel autre environnement graphique et le problème et résolu :D
<kimo> ki n7éb nsob junity
<kimo> yrabii
<kimo> compliz
<kimo> wela compiz
<kimo> nsiit esmo
<kimo> n5aliih par defaut kima tsab !!
<kimo> bil Uniy
<elacheche_anis> oui c'est ça.. unity y5adam compiz
<kimo> behii
<kimo> e5er
<kimo> qeustion lilyouma
<kimo> kifeh nzido gnome 3
<elacheche_anis> sudo apt-get installa gnome
<elacheche_anis> je parle de ubuntu 11.10!!!
<kimo> ey ey
<elacheche_anis> pour ubuntu 11.04 la même commande installera Gnome 2 !!!
<kimo> hhh
<kimo> hani 7ot fih fi live usb bech nsobo
<elacheche_anis> :)
<kimo> chbihom silencieux
<kimo> ejme3a
<kimo> lena
<elacheche_anis> allah ghaleb iché3b préférent FB :/
<kimo> 3andkom groub fil fb ?
<ines> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn/
<elacheche_anis> 3andna page et groupe FB + page G+ + compte twitter + compte identi.ca + etc...
<kimo> esma3
<kimo> aniis
<kimo> uloo
<kimo> mta3rech kifeh nbadel fih el coleur moofff
<kimo> yeser y3ayef fi demarage
<elacheche_anis> loool.. att
<kimo> a33 rodbélék t9oli burg manager
<kimo> wela plymouth
<elacheche_anis> c'est ça
<kimo> jarabt'hom
<kimo> chay
<elacheche_anis> chnouwa chay?
<kimo> burg
<kimo> dhrabli
<kimo> el grup
<kimo> ma3adech yrodimari
<kimo> wel plymouth mata3mél chay
<kimo> malgréé
<kimo> 7atit e theme
<elacheche_anis> béhi.. ba3d l'installation mté3 ubuntu installa synaptic manager w 7illou w A"mal recherche 3la plymouth i5tar wa7da min list w a3imlilha installa
<elacheche_anis> install*
<kimo> okii
<kimo> 3aychoo ta3abték m3aya
<elacheche_anis> :D u r welcome :D
<kimo> ya hamed
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-03
<fakher> bsr
<fakher> il y a quelqu'un ??
<crack3r> bonsoir fakher
<crack3r> je suis ici
<fakher> bsr crack3r
<crack3r> comment puis-je aider?
<fakher> j'ai installer gnome 3 depuis ce lien http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/gnome-shell et j'ai un problème d'affichage de la barre en haut
<fakher> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=697581 ce même problème
<crack3r> fakher, si tu cherche en anglais t'auras d'autres resultats
<crack3r> voici par exemple http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-common-gnome-3-issues-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html
<fakher> je suis null en anglais + je suis pas un pro ubuntu
<fakher> je suis sur 10.11
<fakher> 11.10 pardon
<crack3r> fakher, et bah faut que tu fasse un effort, tu as google pour traduire, sinon tu va pas aller loin de le monde linux :)
<fakher> Note:- This will remove unity, je veux pas supprimer unity
<crack3r> passe la premiere etape
<fakher> crack3r
<fakher> J'ai résolu le problème sans le vouloir :D
<crack3r> c'est bien fakher, comment tu as fait?
<fakher> j'ai installer gnome tweak tool et j'ai changer de thème et lorsque j'ai redémarrer j'ai découvert la magnifique barre de notification sans problème
<fakher> d'affichage
<crack3r> aya behi, enjoy gnome 3 donc :)
<fakher> merciiii pour votre aide, bye
<hela__> salut@tous
<hela> salut
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-04
<kangoulya> Il n'y a que des bots avec moi \-p
<Fanen> !
<kangoulya> Selem Fanen
<Fanen> bonjour
<DelphiWorld> hello :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-26
<mezen> Neo31,
<mezen> je t'aime
<Neo31> hey there
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> <3 u 2 ^^
<Neo31> hh\
<Neo31> ca va mezen ?
<mezen> pas mal
<mezen> toi ?
<Neo31> sick but fine
<mezen> bonne nuit Neo31
<Neo31> bn mezen
<rached> bonjour
<rached> j'ai un petit problème le openvpn bloque le port 8443, je peux pas accéder au client via le port 8443 https vous pouvez m'aider!!
<rached> j'ai un petit problème le openvpn bloque le port 8443, je peux pas accéder au client via le port 8443 https vous pouvez m'aider!!
<nJaGuArD> bonsoir tout le monde !
<elacheche_anis> Bonsoir nJaGuArD
<nJaGuArD> alors ? c'est moi Zaafouri Amine en fait :p
<nJaGuArD> Qui m'a invité ?
<elacheche_anis> Qui t'a invité!!!?? O_o
<elacheche_anis> nJaGuArD,
<nJaGuArD> un certain @z00rk !
<AminosAmigos> nJaGuArD,  go #hackerspace.tn
<nJaGuArD> ok, thanks AminosAmigos !
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-28
<guest7> bjr
<Tux-Tn> guest7, t'as pas le pc qui a le problème devant toi?
<guest7> nn
<guest7> chui au boulot et la machine c chez moi
<guest7> bon c une HP 9000
<guest7> mais je pourrais pas dire exactement le materiel avec la version
<Tux-Tn> t'as une connexion internet chez toi?
<guest7> oui
<guest7> j on ai
<guest7> mais es que vous connaissez ce problem avant
<guest7> ou c la premirere fois ?
<Tux-Tn> première fois que je le vois mais à mon avis c'est soit lié à la carte graphique soit au pilote graphique
<guest7> c etai pas dans la version precedente
<guest7> c directement apres l upgrade
<guest7> j ai eu des problem du type le flash player montre pas les bon couleur
<guest7> et c etai du a l acceleration materiel
<guest7> et mnt j ai ce problem
<guest7> tjr je dois executer ce sudo xset s 0 0
<guest7> y a pas moyen de la modifier pour toujour
<Tux-Tn> me faut le model de gpu
<guest7> ko
<guest7> ok
<guest7> Tux-Tn c tjr la mm personne ?
<guest7> je dois pas expliquer le probleme une autre fois une fois chez moi ?
<Tux-Tn> non
<Tux-Tn> en tout cas si tu me trouves connecté pas besoin
<Tux-Tn> sinon tu pourras aussi trouver de l'aide sur https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn/
<guest7> ok
<Anis> bsr
<crack3r> bonsoir Anis
<Anis> bsr
<Anis> en faite j'avais un ptit problem sur ma machine que j 'ai expliquer a Tux-Tn
<Anis> l'ecran devien blank apres un certain temps dinactivité ou bien aussi si je regarde un film en fullscreen
<Anis> la solution que jj 'ai trouver etai de faire sudo xset s 0 0
<Tux-Tn> ah re Anis
<Anis> re
<Anis> :)
<Anis> t a eu ma mon message
<Anis> la carte graphique est VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce GT 120] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Anis> c bon ?
<crack3r> Anis, et ca a marché ta solution?
<Anis> oui
<Anis> chaque fois que j execute ca ca marche
<Anis> en faite voila
<Anis> si on fait xset q
<Anis> vous allez trouver ces paramtre de timeout la
<Anis> Standby:    Suspend:
<Anis> et c ces paramatre la que fon faire l ecran devien noir
<Anis> en faite
<Anis> c pas ma propre solution
<Anis> j ai trouver ca sur le net :)
<Anis> mais je cherche un moyen de faire en sorte que ca soit pris en compte au demarrage
<crack3r> Anis, gnome-session-properties
<crack3r> ajoute la commande
<Anis> merci
<Anis> autres question
<Anis> pq on a pas une version propre a la tunisie
<Anis> TUBUNTU par example :p
<Anis> ou c contre la logique de l OS :)
<r3zguin0> cool ce nom TUBUNTU , Tux-Tn est entrain de dev un kernel :D
<Tux-Tn> pourquoi une version propre à un pays X ou Y ?
<Tux-Tn> aurait-on des besoins spécifiques qu'ubuntu ne remplit pas?
<Anis> utilisation journaliere non
<Anis> mais bon
<Anis> c etai une facon de faire l exeption
<Anis> ou du moin une idé koi
<Tux-Tn> je comprends ce que tu veux dire
<Tux-Tn> mais je ne vois pas l'interet à par frimer :D
<Anis> voila
<Anis> c en quelque sorte lets make something
<Anis> what is it ? I dont know
<Anis> :D
<r3zguin0> Neo31 chkoun li ye5dim fi site u-tn ?
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> 3lach chfamma ?
<Neo31> r3zguin0,
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-29
<tester31> ping neo31
<tester31> ping Neo31
<tester31> ping Neo31
<slimtn> lu all
<slimtn> crack3r: Neo31_ ritou la vid ta3 Tux-Tn  ?
<slimtn> eli ye7kiw féha 3al hackerz ?
<slimtn> r3zguin0: ritha el vid
<crack3r> lu slimtn
<crack3r> slimtn, viens #geeks-tn  pour discuter arrete de polluer ce chan avec du n'importe quoi
<r3zguin0> xD +1 crack3r
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-30
<r3zguin0> crack3r cadeau mta3 certif
<r3zguin0> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.381591818590959.91856.347676888649119&type=1
<crack3r> r3zguin0, cool x)
<r3zguin0> ah c u-tn sory
<r3zguin0> sorry
<r3zguin0> this kernel requires an x86-64 CPU , but only detected an i686 CPU , Unable to boot - please use a Kernel appropriate for your CPU
<r3zguin0> Any help
<r3zguin0> Neo31
<r3zguin0> crack3r
<r3zguin0> j'ai googlé ça , il est apparemment un probleme de  Debian variants
<r3zguin0> je vais tester demain avec Fedora
<crack3r> re r3zguin0, t'as telechargé la version 64 bits, ton processeur est un 32bits?
<r3zguin0> c'est netbook , je pense qu'il est 32bits
<crack3r> tu dois telecharger la 32bits donc
<r3zguin0> ouais
<r3zguin0> j'ai oublié qu'il est 32bits ><
<Neo31> pong r3zguin0
<Neo31> lol r3zguin0
<Neo31> we c ca 32 bit :p
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-02
<Goldenscorp> pi,g
<Goldenscorp> ping
<Neo31> pong Goldenscorp
<crack3r> pong Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> slt Neo31
<r3zguin0> slt crack3r
<crack3r> xD i see what you did there
<r3zguin0> what ru talking about ? :p
<crack3r> nada
<crack3r> rien lol
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-25
<hich-em> Neo31,
<hich-em> Neo31,
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ahla hich-em
<Neo31> ija #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<hich-em> Neo31,  hani fam
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> 1mn
<hich-em> ok
<Neo31> ping moi apres que t'as essayer laba
<Neo31> hich-em,
<Neo31> t la ?
<hich-em> Neo31,  je peux po ecrire taw
<hich-em> Neo31, taw je peux
<hich-em> Neo31,
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> je te passe le voice
<hich-em> oui
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-26
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31,  مرحبـا بك علـى قناة الفريـق الرسمـي التونسـي
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> mar7ba SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> ça va ?
<Neo31> yepp u ?
<SalahMessaoud> labes hmd
<Neo31> good
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, اش عمل فيك البرد
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> hmd surviving :p
<Neo31> u ?
<SalahMessaoud> ربي يخلينا مكيف الهواء
<Neo31> ههه لاباس وي ار سورفايفرز ;)
* Neo31 changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Prochaine réunion le dimanche --/--/-- à --h (GMT+1) || Prochain cours le 28/11/2013 à 20h00 (GMT+1) sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<Guest98939> free
<SalahMessaoud> bjr
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-27
<Neo31`> salut SalahMessaoud
<Neo31`> :)
<SalahMessaoud> salut Neo31
<Neo31> koi 2 9?
<Neo31> :)
<SalahMessaoud> rien de special :p je suis au farch mnt
<Neo31> lool
<SalahMessaoud> ça va le matrix ?
<Neo31> 3ala bekri ?
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ca roule le matrix :p
<SalahMessaoud> no just mconnecti hakka arta7
<Neo31> there are some bugs in the system
<SalahMessaoud> hani nhar kamel 3al bureau
<Neo31> excessive Smith agents
<SalahMessaoud> hhhhhhh
<Neo31> we'll deal with it later :p
<SalahMessaoud> kill them all
<Neo31> lol yezi la y9oulou ya7ki berrasmi :p
<Neo31> ubuntulog 9ayem bel wejib ;)
<Neo31> hhh
<SalahMessaoud> ti normal :D 5alli el bot ye5dem chwaya
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> en tt k tawa ma3adech nest7a9ou bot
<Neo31> najmou nkalmou dawla ya3tiwna log anytime
<SalahMessaoud> themma solution lel QT fel 12.04 LTS 64 bit
<SalahMessaoud> ah Oui Neo31
<Neo31> http://www.change.org/fr/p%C3%A9titions/assembl%C3%A9-constitutionnelle-tunisienne-anc-annuler-le-d%C3%A9cret-n-2013-4506-datant-du-6-novembre-2013?share_id=vFNHyihAeM&utm_campaign=share_button_action_box&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=share_petition
<Neo31> oui fama solution
<Neo31> ama nssithha lol
<Neo31> raka7tha kan j'avais le 12.04 :p
<SalahMessaoud> ana hani nestanna fel 14.04
<SalahMessaoud> si non hani 12.04
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> Merci d'avoir signé la pétition "Assemblé Constitutionnelle Tunisienne-ANC: Annuler le décret N° 2013-4506 datant du 6 novembre 2013"
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> mella 7ala
<Neo31> barcha smiths everywhere
<SalahMessaoud> Onion :D
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-28
<SalahMessaoud>  مرحبـا بكـم علـى قناة الفريـق الرسمـي التونسـي
<SalahMessaoud> ping Neo31 ech themma lila ?
<Neo31> pong SalahMessaoud
<Neo31> 12.04 problem solved
<Neo31> fama classroom bazaar w launchpad
<SalahMessaoud> aya behi
<Neo31> wanna join ?
<Neo31> :)
<SalahMessaoud> launchpad 3indi
<SalahMessaoud> bazaar yomken
<SalahMessaoud> ana ne5dem bel git
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> Ubuntu development is better on Launchpad/Bazaar
<Neo31> sinon c juste une introduction, netsawar 3andik idee 3lihom deja :p
<SalahMessaoud> joined ^^
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<crack3r> :o
<Neo31> ahla crack3r :)
<crack3r> 3aslema Neo31
<Neo31> mar7ba :) winek ca va ?
<crack3r> hamdoulah ça marche, ça va chez toi?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Salut
<khaledmmn> slm @neo31
<ubuntiste-msakni> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> salut khaledmmn
<ubuntiste-msakni> so..
<Neo31> #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<Neo31> tji hangout ubuntiste-msakni ?
<Neo31> si t libre?
<ubuntiste-msakni> 1min
<Neo31> ok
<Slimt> lu all
<Neo31> bsr Slimt medmans
<Neo31> bsr Hamdi
<Slimt> sinn le chat du classroom seé ou ?
<Neo31> c sur ubuntu-tn
* Neo31 changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Prochaine réunion le dimanche --/--/-- à --h (GMT+1) || Prochain cours le 28/11/2013 à 20h00 (GMT+1) sur #ubuntu-tn
* Neo31 changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Prochaine réunion le dimanche --/--/-- à --h (GMT+1) || Prochain cours le 28/11/2013 à 20h00 (GMT+1) sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<crack3r> s/#ubuntu-tn/#ubuntu-tn-classroom
<Neo31> discussion du classroom ici
<Slimt> ok
<khaledmmn> ok
<Neo31> vous pouvez parler ensemble et s'entraider pour suivre le classroom
<amina> d'accord
<adab> ok enchalah
<khaledmmn> ok
<Neo31> QUESTION: est ce que c'est claire concernant l'exemple des questions a transmettre sur le classroom?
<khaledmmn> c'est claire :)
<amina> oui:)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Tout vos questions doivent être poser ici
<khaledmmn> ok :)
<Hamdi> ok
<crack3r> ok
<Slimt> ok
<Hamdi> chbih el  streaming sur youtube  ?
<Slimt> question: je peux developer sur un autre OS et testeé sur ubuntu ?
<crack3r> QUESTION: est-ce que 1 ram est suffisant?
<Hamdi>  @Neo31 chbih el  streaming sur youtube  mayemchich ?
<khaledmmn> Question :streaming ma yemchich ?
<KL3van> est ce qu'on peut pas cree un compte avec un email utiliser pour ubuntu one ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> KL3van, oui c'est le même mail
<ubuntiste-msakni> vous pouvez confirmer ici
<amina> +1
<KL3van> +1
<khaledmmn> +1
<volkovmqx> +1
<rafik> +1
<RBA_> +1
<medmans> alo
<Hamdi> +1
<Boubakri> +1
<ubuntiste-msakni> medmans, ?
<khaledmmn> c fait :)
<medmans> ui
<medmans> (y)
<medmans> sayé
<KL3van> on peut pas changer nos ID ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> si si
<amina>     amraoui-amina
<ubuntiste-msakni> https://launchpad.net/~ KL3van /+edit
<amina> https://launchpad.net/~amraoui-amina
<volkovmqx> ~volkovmqx
<ubuntiste-msakni> Good :D
<khaledmmn> https://launchpad.net/~khaledmmn
<RBA_> ~ben-aicha-rihab
<amina> j'allais poser la question à propos de la variation de ces pts en fction du temps :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<KL3van> est ce que tu va expliquer tout les etapes ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> KL3van, is that a question?
<volkovmqx> go on !
<amina> Pour les clés, comment on les récupère svp ?
<medmans> +1
<ubuntiste-msakni> Pour poser des question à Neo31 il faut mentionner "Question:"
<RBA_> +1
<volkovmqx> +1
<KL3van> je veux connaitre plus a propos le s key d'ubuntu et comment les cee ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> KL3van, s key?
<KL3van> ubuntiste-msakni:  OpenPGP Key ?
<adab> question :cle OpenPGP ???
<ubuntiste-msakni> KL3van, https://launchpad.net/+help-registry/openpgp-keys.html
<volkovmqx> Your request to join Ubuntu Tunisian Users and LoCo Team Members is awaiting approval.
<volkovmqx> go terminal for fast things
<ubuntiste-msakni> +1 volkovmqx But do you know how to do it? ;-)
<amina> mots de passe et clés
<medmans> mots de passe et clés
<amina> gpg --fingerprint ne retourne rien comme résultat, et meme le bouton + à l'interface graphique  est grisé!
<ubuntiste-msakni> essaie de lancer l'application entant que sudo
<volkovmqx> ou je peux avoir les logs ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> volkovmqx, logs de quoi?
<medmans> generation terminé avec succés
<volkovmqx> de #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<KL3van> volkovmqx:
<medmans> +1
<KL3van> volkovmqx:   http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntiste-msakni> volkovmqx, le logs sera générer après la fin de session
<volkovmqx> ok
<KL3van> +1
<ubuntiste-msakni> le bot ne génére pas de log dès que y a une activité dans la channel
<amina> Et je choisis ensuite quel type ?
<amina> d'accord :)
<volkovmqx> ok, generation du clé fait avec succés, l'ajout a lauchpad aussi
<amina> j'ai obtenu la clé, merci :)
<medmans> ERROR : Not enough random bytes available.  Please do some other work to give the OS a chance to collect more entropy! (Need 284 more bytes
<volkovmqx> question: how carrefully have you checked this key ? not at all, casually, very carefully @Neo31
<Neo31> medmans, <Neo31> ecrire du texte dans un editeur de texte ou autres acitivites pour aider le systeme a generer la cle
<volkovmqx> normalement :D
<rafik> -1
<rafik> jarebt bel terminal t3adit 3al les etapes el kol ,7alit fichier texte ktebt fih w chay mafamech cle
<rafik> Question: jarebt bel terminal t3adit 3al les etapes el kol ,7alit fichier texte ktebt fih w chay mafamech cle
<amina> et c'est cette valeur qu'on met ensuite dans la section opgpkeys ?
<rafik> Question:bel graphique mar9ithech el section Key &password
<volkovmqx> rafik : go super key (winshit button)
<volkovmqx> type Passwords and Keys
<volkovmqx> click (+) button
<volkovmqx> PGP key
<medmans> QUESTION : ou est le menu remote ?
<volkovmqx> dans la barre de titre, quand l'outil de gen des cles est actif
<volkovmqx> +1
<khaledmmn> question : gpg: Attention : rien n'a été exporté !!!
<amina> +1
<volkovmqx> +1
<khaledmmn> Question : Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key :'(
<Neo31> khaledmmn, vous avez la cle qui apparet sur la liste de l'application ?
<Neo31> sinon rassure toi que vous avez bien fait la configuration du key server puis le bouton "sync"
<khaledmmn> ok
<volkovmqx> +1
<amina> +1
<amina> email reçu
<volkovmqx> installing a thunderbird addon to decrypt the email
<volkovmqx> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/enigmail/
<amina> merci:)
<volkovmqx> +1
<amina> j'ai télécharger le plugin pour firefox, juste mnt il suffit de copier le corps de l'email ds un fichier txt ?
<medmans> -1
<medmans> svp , je peux pas decrypter le fichier
<volkovmqx> le plugin est pour thunderbird @amina
<medmans> no valid OpenPGP data found.
<amina> oui, mais en effet j'ai télécharger celui de firefox, vu que j'utilise le browser
<volkovmqx> ah , cool
<Neo31> volkovmqx, vouz avez reussi la signature ?
<volkovmqx> medmans,  a partir de la ligne :
<volkovmqx> <Neo31>  -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
<volkovmqx> <Neo31> juska la ligne :
<volkovmqx> <Neo31>  -----END PGP MESSAGE-----
<volkovmqx> <Neo31> les deux lignes doivent etre inclus avec le message crypte
<volkovmqx> 1min
<volkovmqx> c bon pour le code of Conduct
<amina> sur le launchpad je trouve une case à cocher "Keys pending validation", et un bouton "cancel validation for selected key"
<Neo31> non amina
<amina> le lien pour signer le code m'indique:   "To sign the Code of Conduct, you must first register your openPGP keys. "
<ubuntiste-msakni> Nice job volkovmqx :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> And * :D
<Neo31> re amina
<amina> oui
<volkovmqx> ;)
<amina> Merci à tous
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-29
<zied> Bonjour à tous
<zied> Est ce que quelqu'un a vu nizarus par hazard ?
#ubuntu-tn 2014-11-24
<debuteur> salut j'ai une probleme avec la conenexion internet
<nouveau> لقد قمت بتثبيت أوبونتو 14.04 على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بي. لدي الآن ويندوز 7 وتثبيت أوبونتو على نفس الجهاز. أنا عملت مع كابل ADSL. عند تسجيل الدخول باستخدام ويندوز العادية تشغيل 7 الإيمان الإنترنت يمكنني تسجيل الدخول مع أوبونتو 14.04 لا يعمل اتصال بالإنترنت مع أن
<nouveau> ني حتى لو فتح إدارة الشبكات أجد أن يتم توصيل ETH0.
<elacheche> debuteur, nouveau vous êtes la même personne, pourquoi utilisez 2 nicknames :)
<elacheche> C'est quoi le problème?
<debutant> j'ai une probleme du connexion internet
<frree> thama echkoun inajem i3aweni
<oussemos> frree: dont ask to ask, just ask :)
<frree> manajemech n7el l'internet 3la ubuntu w l'internet ta5dem 3la windows 7
<frree> les deux fleche de conection majoudin w ki ntapi ifconfig ya3tini eli eth0 connecté
<frree> w el'internet ma temchich la najem nkonecti la nhabet mise a jour la logithek nhabet logicielle
<elacheche> partage la résultat de ifconfig, utilise http://paste.ubuntu.com/ pour partager la résutlat stp
<elacheche> hello oussemos
<oussemos> hi elacheche
<frree> taw na5dem 3la windowos
<frree> manajemtech nocnbecti 3la ubuntu bera8m na5dem par adsl normalement ta5dem direct
<frree> echnia na3mel bech noconecti echkoun inajem i3aweni
<elacheche> pas la peine de te connecter plus d'une fois avec plusieurs nicknames -_-
<oussemos> il est parti de toute facon :D
<frree> echkou inajem i7elli elmochkla mta3 elkonexion
<frree> je n'arive pas a utuliser internet sur ubuntu 14.04 malgré que je connecte maintenat avec la meme machine sur win 7*
<frree> thama echkoun inajem i3aweni
<frree> salem 3alikom je suis besoin d'aide
<oussemos> frree: on t'a a invité à plusieurs reprises de nous donner un copier/coller de ta config
<oussemos> nous sommes pas des magiciens
<oussemos> fais un ifconfig / copier/coller sur http://paste.ubuntu.com/ / et ensuite tu nous colles le lien ici
<frree> b3athet le cite web eli 9otli 3lih
<oussemos> ping google.fr
<frree> ok
<oussemos> traceroute google.fr
<frree> oussemos haw cite http://paste.ubuntu.com/9218533/
<frree> oussemos  chokra 3la elmossa3da
#ubuntu-tn 2014-11-25
<frree> salem 3alikom
<idhaoui>  wa 3alikom essalam frree
<Neo31> hello world
<Neo31> salut frree
<Neo31> did u solve the problem yesterday?
<Neo31> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IznxHE2pVxc
<frree> salem 3alikom
<frree> na 3andi mochkla fi l'inernet 3la ubuntu sa3at ta5dem sa3et la
<frree> malgré dima ta5dem sur windows
<frree> soufien@soufien-desktop:~$ ping free.fr
<frree> ping: unknown host free.fr
<neo31> re
<neo31> aywach
<neo31> elachecheBedis,
<neo31> oppan aimas_ online
<elachecheBedis> ping neo31
<neo31> pong elachecheBedis
<neo31> :)
<neo31> elachecheBedis,
<elachecheBedis> manich hné
<neo31> ok
<neo31> ki tji 9olli
<elachecheBedis> ok
<elachecheBedis> aywah, kifeh?
<neo31> idk
<neo31> call him?
<neo31> elachecheBedis,
<Sadok> salam
<aimas> Bonsoir
<neo31> salut Sadok
<neo31> semah is out, can't join us
<neo31> :p
<elachecheBedis> bonsoir
<neo31> tlamit la7bab
<neo31> so it's confirmed that me elachecheBedis aimas and semah will be there
<neo31> unfortunately anis can't come this time
<Sadok> ok
<neo31> which means cloud isn't really easy to do
<Sadok> rak7ilna page  mena wena haw nraka7 fel affiche tawa
<neo31> can't help with ubuntu touch and do cloud it's too much (cloud also requires hardware and stuff)
<neo31> but maybe i will be able to do a little demo (sorta cloud hello world from a live cd)
<neo31> :p
<neo31> with a quick conference (not sure) or maybe a discussion :p
<neo31> idk
<neo31> otherwise aimas is taking care of the install party the morning
<neo31> semah will assist the participants
<neo31> and pick one of your team to help too if you want :)
<neo31> I will be there to deal with one to three exceptional installations
<neo31> i can take care of ubuntu and foss conf the morning
<neo31> and drupal later
<neo31> then an introduction to ubuntu touch and qml
<neo31> elachecheBedis, will finish the last workshop
<neo31> with html5
<neo31> and stuff
<neo31> re
<sadok> re
<sadok> dsl cnx
<neo31> me 2
<neo31> i can get u my lost log sadok
<neo31> :p
<neo31> ping sadok
<neo31> sadok_,
<neo31> ping
<sadok> re
<neo31> yo sadok
<neo31> do i get u the lost log ?
<sadok> yes
<neo31> <neo31> can't help with ubuntu touch and do cloud it's too much (cloud also requires hardware and stuff)
<neo31> <neo31> but maybe i will be able to do a little demo (sorta cloud hello world from a live cd)
<neo31> <neo31> :p
<neo31> <neo31> with a quick conference (not sure) or maybe a discussion :p
<neo31> <neo31> idk
<neo31> <neo31> otherwise aimas is taking care of the install party the morning
<neo31> <neo31> semah will assist the participants
<neo31> <neo31> and pick one of your team to help too if you want :)
<neo31> <neo31> I will be there to deal with one to three exceptional installations
<neo31> * Farouk (~farouk@197.9.99.136) has left #ubuntu-tn
<neo31> <neo31> i can take care of ubuntu and foss conf the morning
<neo31> <neo31> and drupal later
<neo31> <neo31> then an introduction to ubuntu touch and qml
<neo31> <neo31> elachecheBedis, will finish the last workshop
<neo31> <neo31> with html5
<neo31> <neo31> and stuff
<neo31> <neo31> if we don't have enough time he will take over QML to the HTML5 part of the workshop
<neo31> <neo31> i will discuss with semah if he can take care of drupal workshop or foss conference
<neo31> <neo31> we need transport for semah because he is coming from kairouan
<neo31> <neo31> empty DVDs to burn 90% of 14.04 64 bit ubuntu +1 flashdisk and 10% 32 bit +1 flashdisk
<neo31> <neo31> we need internet
<neo31> <neo31> one datashow
<neo31> <neo31> power sockets
<neo31> <neo31> and we need to know where it's gonna be help
<neo31> <neo31> it's not easy to switch between a lab and a conference room in a short time Sadok
<neo31> <neo31> we either need to do all conferences the morning and move to the lab the afternoon
<neo31> <neo31> or we do it all in the conference room with power sockets...
<neo31> <neo31> so what about the poster Sadok ?
<neo31> <neo31> elachecheBedis, aimas do you need something i didn't mention?
<neo31> <neo31> Sadok, do you need something ?
<neo31> tell me if you need anything
<neo31> and i need your feedback concerning the lab and/or conference room
<aimas> nn cv
<sadok> asma3ni madam eni 9rit illi b3athtou a3tini traha exemple mta3 affiche 9dim brabi
<neo31> ubuntu-tn.org
<neo31> artwork link
<neo31> on the header
<neo31> tal9a 2 ou 3 affiches
<neo31> fama 3al mailing list archive also, but u'll have to google it :p
<sadok> ok
<neo31> i'm still up for an hour
<neo31> please let me review the poster before you print anything (no matter what)
<neo31> sadok, no pressure we can review it tomorrow ;)
<neo31> i can do it at launch break
<sadok> ok nchalah
<sadok> brabi ma tanséch page
#ubuntu-tn 2014-11-30
<sabri-icone> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-25
<nabdev> o/
<nabdev> des problèmes de permission sur /etc/sudoers.d/ : sudo: unable to stat /etc/sudoers.d/README: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<elacheche> nabdev, can't understand.. how you get that
<elacheche> ?
<nabdev> i send the msg to ubuntu-fr and i find solution for that , the problem that i havn't x in access permission to /etc/sudoers.d , i correct that by execut sudo a+x /etc/sudoers.d
<elacheche> good
<Na3iL> o/
<Bilel_mk> hey
<Bilel_mk> Na3iL, hey
<Na3iL> hey Bilel_mk hows you? :)
<Na3iL> welcome Hamzawi-Pythoni :D
<Bilel_mk> gooood thank you
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> welcome man :D how about TGLUG man?
<Na3iL> We are working on it currently :D we'll publish the website ASAP :)
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> waiting for it :D gonna join
<Na3iL> You are welcome :D join here → https://launchpad.net/~tglug
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> done, approve my request :)
<Na3iL> done.
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> good (y)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-27
<elacheche> Good evening LoCo!
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> Helllooooo :D
<elacheche> wassup!
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> facing problems in my preparations to LPIC-1 :(
<elacheche> How is that?
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> I'm following a bad tutorial, it doesn't explain clearly the commands, that's why we need a system administration workshop :D
<elacheche> Hamzawi-Pythoni: no you don't :)
<elacheche> You need 1 thing :)
<elacheche> man ;)
<elacheche> What command you can't understand?
<elacheche> Yo crack3r !
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> not a the command, the options of commands, the author doesn't explain them clearly, I'm still in LPIC-101, Topic-103: GNU and UNIX commands
<crack3r> yo elacheche
<elacheche> Wassup crack3r !
<elacheche> Hamzawi-Pythoni: give me an example
 * elacheche is too lazy to google that LPIC101 section x)
<crack3r> not much Anis, I am stuck at the house because of curfew
<crack3r> and you?
<elacheche> Oups x) Nothing special here too.. Just work & stuff..
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> ok, for exeample: expand -t8 text2|unexpand -a -t2|expand -t3,  he does'n explain "-t8" and "|"
<elacheche> Hamzawi-Pythoni: | is a pipe! You never used a pipe before?
<elacheche> Expand convert tabs to spaces
<elacheche> -t is tabs number
<elacheche> Hamzawi-Pythoni: man is your friend! Use "man expand" to read the good manual!
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> never !!! I'm new to bash, and I understand comands but not options, u said that I need one thing, can u tell me what is it??
<crack3r> you need to RTFM obviously
<crack3r> jk
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> wow!!! calm down Mr crack3d, I said I'm new to bash
<elacheche> Hamzawi-Pythoni: Yeah! The one thing you need is "man" as crack3r you need to RTFM :)
<elacheche> Hamzawi-Pythoni: his not insulting you :) RTFM is a common word in our Wrold :D
<elacheche> It's not that offensive :D isn't it crack3r :D
<elacheche> BTW, crack3r is a SysAdmin too :)
<crack3r> nah, I tell my boss to RTFM all the time :)
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> hhhhh u made me laugh crack3r,  I will work hard to get certified, it's an opportunity doesn't it???
<crack3r> yeah Hamzawi-Pythoni, I got a job thanks to my certifications
<elacheche> crack3r: I do too :D I some times send this link to my boss too http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com/
<crack3r> haha elacheche, j'ai un grand RTFM sur le tableau dans mon bureau, à chaque fois qu'on me demande une question conne, je leurs montre ce qui est écrit au tableau
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> hhhhhhhh, I'll send that link too :p so ladies and gentlemen I have to go now, nshallah tomorrow, wish me luck :)
<crack3r> good luck Hamzawi-Pythoni :)
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> thanks man :p
<elacheche> Good luck :) When you need something just ping me.. But after RTFM and Googling :p
<crack3r> haha!
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-29
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> hello everyone, I need Mr Nizar Kerkeni
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-28
<nzoueidi> .
<nzoueidi> o/
<praisethemoon> good day o/
<elacheche> Morning folks
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good day
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<elacheche> Good praisethemoon :) thx, uN
<elacheche> ?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i'm good as well ^^ thank you <3
<elacheche> :)
<nzoueidi> o/
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hi
<nzoueidi> hello AcidNinjaFWHR how are you?
<nzoueidi> elacheche: are you arround! :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> i'm fine thanks
<AcidNinjaFWHR> and you?
<nzoueidi> Fine as well :D
<pavlushka> o/ nzoueidi
<pavlushka> AcidNinjaFWHR: o/
<nzoueidi> o/ pavlushka how are you mate
<nzoueidi> and how is your bot today :D
<elacheche> hey folks
<elacheche> yes nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> hello elacheche when you have free time let us talk about the online workshops..
<u-la-la> I am fine nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> u-la-la: how are you? :D
<u-la-la> nzoueidi: Got it
<elacheche> OK nzoueidi, I need to go home in minutes..
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: I am good, thanks
<nzoueidi> Allright elacheche drive safe :D
<pavlushka> elacheche: go safe
<elacheche> nzoueidi: check ML
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> NO
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> why not praisethemoon x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, cuz I said so \o/
<praisethemoon> jk
<praisethemoon> <3
<praisethemoon> so how is it going
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hey praisethemoon <3
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, yo!
<praisethemoon> ça va?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> ca va et toi?
<praisethemoon> je vais bien aussi
<praisethemoon> merci :D
<nzoueidi> I was reading it elacheche, cool
<nzoueidi> o/ praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> yo o/
<praisethemoon> brb
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-29
<praisethemoon> good day
<nzoueidi> good morning channel
<nzoueidi> morning praisethemoon :D
<praisethemoon> guten tag nzoueidi
<praisethemoon> was geht es du?
<praisethemoon> RIP German
<nzoueidi> hahaha x)
<Chikore> Kon'nichiwa praisethemoon :D
<Chikore> Genki dess ka ?
<praisethemoon> Kon'nochiwa Chikore :D
<praisethemoon> Arigato *o*
<Chikore> Subete ni yoi tsuitachi o/
<Chikore> praisethemoon, nzoueidi elacheche https://www.ubuntulinux.jp/ aya neadhmou event m3al jappa *.*
<praisethemoon> nani???
<praisethemoon> Hontoni??
<praisethemoon> :D
<Chikore> praisethemoon, Shinjirarenai ga shinjitsu
<praisethemoon> stop using translate >.<
<Chikore> 信じられないが真実 (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ
<Chikore> haha
<Chikore> it's time to go praisethemoon have a nice day o/
<praisethemoon> alrighty xD
<praisethemoon> take care!
<elacheche> Morning folks, here a little IT story for this good morning https://redd.it/5fdsin
<praisethemoon> good day elacheche
<praisethemoon> gonna read that
<praisethemoon> He stares into space
<praisethemoon> I stare into elacheche for this story ..
<elacheche> x)
<nzoueidi> an UbuCon will be the best IMO :D
<nzoueidi> o/
<elacheche> o/
<nzoueidi> how are you elacheche :D
<elacheche> Good nzoueidi :) thanks :)
 * elacheche is tryingto speed learning Flask CRUD and use management for a class project..
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-30
<praisethemoon> good day
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good day
<elacheche> hello praisethemoon
<volkovmqx> hey elacheche, did you shared your Docker presentation ? if yes, i would love to check it out as i couldn't come.
<elacheche> I didn't had a prez volkovmqx, it was a live workshop, nzoueidi & I will plan a docker irc classroom soon ;)
<volkovmqx> Oh awesome, i know a lot of guys interested. i will invite them then ;)
<elacheche> great :) we can plan an other irl worksop @issat, this way we can work on the issat infra issues
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-01
<elacheche> Morning people :D
<pavlushka> Morning elacheche :)
<pavlushka> bbl
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche: oL
<praisethemoon> o/
<Chikore> Bonsoir elacheche nzoueidi o/
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR: :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> yo
<Chikore> praisethemoon, o/
<praisethemoon> Chikore: \o
<praisethemoon> but bad timing though, have to go to sleep now :(
<praisethemoon> been suck last two days
 * praisethemoon caught cold
<Chikore> oww praisethemoon take care of yourself :/
<praisethemoon> thanks Chikore <3
<praisethemoon> doing my best
<praisethemoon> living alone ain't easy :(
<Chikore> I know but that what makes you stronger :D
<praisethemoon> What doesn't kill you makes you stronger \o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-02
<elacheche> Morning folks
<nzoueidi> morning o/
<elacheche> Wassup nzoueidi :)
<nzoueidi> as usual, fine ty what about you?
<elacheche> Good :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: how are you doing?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, was terribly sick last two days, didnt work :(
<praisethemoon> but now i am much better, thanks for asking ^^
<elacheche> Take care of yourself
<pavlushka> Hello every one:)
<pavlushka> I see someone is back!
<u-la-la> Hello praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> hello pavlushka :3
<praisethemoon> yes I'M BACK
<praisethemoon> muahahaha
<pavlushka> :pppppppppppraisethemoon
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: can you see it?
<praisethemoon> XDDD
<praisethemoon> I see .. <.<
<praisethemoon> >.>
<praisethemoon> u-la-la msg pavlushka: bad bad pavlushka
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: I don't know who pavlushka: is. Say 'pavlushka: on freenode' and I'll take your word that pavlushka: exists
<praisethemoon> XDDDDDD
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell praisethemoon something
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Okay, I'll tell praisethemoon on freenode
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: have you noticed this "pavlushka: Location: Dinajpur, Bangladesh ~ pavlushka: Temp: 19°C (66°F) ~ Cond: Haze ~ Humid: 93% ~ Wind: 0 km/h (0 mph) ~ Time: 21:00" here a minute ago?
<praisethemoon> U HAZ NO WIND
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: By the way, pavlushka on freenode told me "tell praisethemoon something" 1 minute and 47 seconds ago
<praisethemoon> D:
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-03
<pavlushka> anyone created or modified any keyboard layout?
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-04
<Chuxinette> Bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-27
<nzoueidi> Morning
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-28
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour!!
<oussemos> Bonjour davlefouAMD
<davlefouAMD> oussemos, merci.
<davlefouAMD> Savez vous si on peut mettre de la ecc reg avec de la normal sur une carte mère?
<elacheche> Yo praisethemoon :)
<elacheche> Bonsoir les gars :)
<davlefouAMD> Bonsoir!!!
<davlefouAMD> Pour la ram, cela n'a pas marché! Dommage!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-29
<elacheche> Morning!
<praisethemoon> Morning!
<praisethemoon> Sorry left my work laptop on xd
<elacheche> Hey praisethemoon :)
<elacheche> You're alive! x) :D
<elacheche> Folks, you saw my emails?
<nzoueidi> Morning elacheche praisethemoon
<nzoueidi> yep
<praisethemoon> Aliv, yes xD
<elacheche> Hey nzoueidi..
<nizarus> avons nous un spécialiste de la propriété intellectuelle et logiciel libre en Tunisie ?
<elacheche> I don't know any :/
<elacheche> nizarus: Saw my emails about the ReVerification? We need some help on the Achievments section
<nizarus> j'étais entrain d'écrire une réponse :-)
<elacheche> Thanks nizarus
<elacheche> Actually there is only me and nzoueidi contributing to the international community boards :(
<nizarus> il y avait meriem aussi non ?
<elacheche> She was part of the LC, but she was NEVER active :( :'(
<elacheche> btw, It's because of her old job not me x(
<nizarus> j'ai rien dis moi :-p
<elacheche> Just in case x) :D
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<nizarus> bonjour davlefouAMD
<nizarus> davlefouAMD: https://twitter.com/nizarus/status/935813173587988480 ?
<u-la-la> [ Nizar Kerkeni - @nizarus@mamot.fr on Twitter: "Avons nous un spécialiste de la propriété intellectuelle et logiciel #Libre en #Tunisie ?" ] - https://twitter.com
<davlefouAMD> nizarus, amis, je ne suis pas juriste, j'en ai juste des notions!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-30
<elacheche> Morning folks!
<elacheche> FYI, we gained more time for the re-verification.. The meeting should be for Dec 11, untl then we can hack the wiki more I guess
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<Chikore> nzoueidi, I'm running 4.14.2-1
<elacheche> What's special in that release nzoueidi ! afaik, it already hit the EOL
<davlefouAMD> nzoueidi, désolé, j'en trouve pas!
<nzoueidi> back
<nzoueidi> Pas de probleme davlefouAMD
<nzoueidi> elacheche: I had a kernel panic related to that version of kernel, and I thought that other peeps have the same issue
<davlefouAMD> install dans une vm une version avec ce kernel!
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Update to 4.14 if it's available..
<elacheche> Salut davlefouAMD !
<elacheche> :)
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour elacheche, tu va bien?
<vadmeste> nzoueidi: it is probably caused by a device driver, if you enable kernel crash dump (https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html), you will be able to understand what's going on the next time your kernel crashes
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: Encore vivant :D
<nzoueidi> elacheche: it is on the servers production of a client x)
<nzoueidi> vadmeste: I think the problem is beyond device driver. It is an mm problem related to slab.c file _the famous file_
<nzoueidi> First, it do an OOM killer than a reboot using watchdogs processes then Kpanic :( x)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: hold on a sec! What distro is that?
<vadmeste> kpanic after a reboot ? may god help you :)
<nzoueidi> SLES 11 sp3
<elacheche> o_O
<nzoueidi> I know it is a weird case, the distro is SLES 11 sp3 but everything in is modified..
<davlefouAMD> Demande client pour cette version spécifique?
<nzoueidi> Oui davlefouAMD
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I was about to tell you why not calling SUSE support team, but it's a customized version so, I don't think they will support it
<vadmeste> nzoueidi: I guess you need to start to investigate why there is a kpanic after a reboot.. reboot the machine many times to test.. the other problem could disappear when you fix the first one.
<nzoueidi> Yeah elacheche unfortunately they will not answer for my questions cause the version is 60% modified.
<nzoueidi> vadmeste: the problem that I don't have access to this machine box. It is one the clients that are not in Tunisia.. So, for that I am start investigating in the kernel.
<nzoueidi> I asked for bunch of log and all say that it is a kernel bug.
<hbibz> Hello guys
<hbibz> Good
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-01
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-02
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<davlefouAMD> reportage sur w9 avec la gendarmerie française, que vois je? Unity sur les postes de travail!!! Où en est la garde national?
<vadmeste> cool
<davlefouAMD> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/GendBuntu
<u-la-la> [ GendBuntu — Wikipédia ] - https://fr.wikipedia.org
<hassoon> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-03
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<nizarus> bonjour davlefouAMD
<nizarus> c'est quoi ce AMD dans ton pseudo ?
<davlefouAMD> Processeur AMD de la machine quand j'ai créer le compte.
#ubuntu-tn 2018-11-28
<Zied> Hiloo
<gest0000> hi
#ubuntu-tn 2018-11-29
<dro> Hello
#ubuntu-tn 2018-11-30
<Gest0000> Hi
#ubuntu-tn 2019-11-26
<vadmeste> o/
